# What have you submitted to FA recently?



## Alisbet (Nov 5, 2011)

I posted this here because I was unable to find a more suitable forum. Anyway, as the title implies, post links of your most recent works you have submitted to FA in this thread. That way, you will get some exposure.

Here is my newest: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6795860


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 5, 2011)

My newest submission would probably get me flamed.
Go cheak, I know you want to. :V


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 5, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6793938


----------



## Alisbet (Nov 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6793938



You have a great and whimsical style. 

I just hope that my work gets noticed too...


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 5, 2011)

Alisbet said:


> You have a great and whimsical style.
> 
> I just hope that my work gets noticed too...


Thank you!  I like messin with different styles


----------



## Waffles (Nov 5, 2011)

Copious porn. Yes.


----------



## Sar (Nov 5, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6676227
Birthday present for ramsay_baggins.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Nov 5, 2011)

Last thing I did was colour another artists linework. It's NSFW though. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6698730


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 5, 2011)

Vent and it sucks http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6783914


----------



## Smelge (Nov 5, 2011)

Blasphemy: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6683786


----------



## Elim Garak (Nov 5, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> My newest submission would probably get me flamed.
> Go cheak, I know you want to. :V


OH GOD.
I wish I didn't.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2011)

Vore.


----------



## Larry (Nov 5, 2011)

This.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 5, 2011)

6791563

that, though i suck


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 5, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> My newest submission would probably get me flamed.
> Go cheak, I know you want to. :V


I IMMEDIATELY REGRET THIS DECISION


----------



## BRN (Nov 5, 2011)

Fay V made this work and I'm quite happy with how it turned out. :3


----------



## ADF (Nov 5, 2011)

Adult transformation comic by Arania, women to lizard thing.


----------



## Zenia (Nov 5, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6792164 Picture of a pewter necklace I bought from another FAF user. Although I will be submitting some porn shortly. Just gotta shade it and color the lineart.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 5, 2011)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/6771585

A sketch of my 'sona in my Halloween costume, Chell from Portal 2.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 5, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6733472

An icon commission.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2011)

Well the last thing I put on there was my Profile ID, and the last thing that I put in as a submission was something I commissioned.


----------



## Rotsala (Nov 5, 2011)

I haven't uploaded anything to FA in the 5 or so years I've been there

KING


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 5, 2011)

gibby had this done for me ;v;
so much love
6800261


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 5, 2011)

Nothing particularly recent aside from random shit. Do scraps count? If so, this stupid thing. Else some dragon porno (nsfw ofc).


----------



## Cyril (Nov 5, 2011)

Bliss for the ears unless you don't like it, in which case I don't like you >:-C


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 5, 2011)

My most recent post (which doesn't mean much, since I rarely post anything these days) is the very first story I've ever had published by a magazine.  I wrote it about 4 or 5 years ago, I think.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6551870


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 5, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> My newest submission would probably get me flamed.
> Go cheak, I know you want to. :V



The line, "haters make me famous" comes to mind, and I hesitate to voice my obvious hate for you, seeing as you're anticipating it, and even inviting it. 

But I don't care. ALL OF MY HATE.
--------------------------------------------~

Anyhow, my latest is a bit of writing from a NaNo book called _The Ways I Kill_. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6798957


----------



## Zenia (Nov 5, 2011)

I just posted this...
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6801070 NSFW


----------



## Fay V (Nov 5, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6801025 :3c


----------



## GingerM (Nov 5, 2011)

Fay V said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6801025 :3c



And the party has flowed out into the street, I see 

Last piece I submitted is an unabashed piece of porn I commissioned


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 5, 2011)

This thread is basically just advertising to me.


----------



## Aden (Nov 5, 2011)

My newest was like a half a year ago
baw :c


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 5, 2011)

Fay V said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6801025 :3c



And there was much drunken fun and fumbling that night


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 5, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> And there was much drunken fun and fumbling that night



Are you getting art of that too?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 5, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6740389/

Pissed Princess Luna,
after I watched the Nightmare Night episode of FiM.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> And there was much drunken fun and fumbling that night



Why yes, there certainly wa- 



> *fumbling*


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 5, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Are you getting art of that too?



So you want a picture of us falling over things?


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 5, 2011)

Drunken fumbles are best fumbles <3


----------



## Ames (Nov 5, 2011)

nothing :]


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 5, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> So you want a picture of us falling over things?



I have a drunken furries falling over things fetish


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 5, 2011)

I had been going to submit something but then I didn't like it so I didn't. Oh well. :c

Also: You all made made me look at TreacleFox's submission. This is all your fault. >:I 

:v


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 5, 2011)

Just an amateur doodle and a reference journal. I have a link to my FA page right below my avatar. Use that if you will.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 5, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Drunken fumbles are best fumbles <3



CUZ NO PAIN!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> CUZ NO PAIN!



I hope to god this wasn't an innuendo thing. ;-;


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 5, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I hope to god this wasn't an innuendo thing. ;-;



It wasnt ;A;


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> It wasnt ;A;



Well this is embarassing. ._.' I hate seeing innuendo in things where it's not applicable

FEEL FREE TO HATE ME D:


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 5, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Blasphemy: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6683786



May you have pride into the next century.


----------



## Kalithe (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm learning how to draw on my own. My dragon, Kalith, is actually coming out well. Here's the order that I came out with the sketches.

Kalith- Original Concept: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6786177/
Kalith- Clothing Concept: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6792015/
Kalith- Gun Pose Sketch: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6792036/
Kalith- Locked and Loaded: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6795706/

The first two are just concept arts on Kalith. The third one was me testing out a full body sketch, and the last one is my current project that I am still working on. Please give me feed back!


----------



## thewall (Nov 5, 2011)

I submitted a short story called the mouses.  yes, I spelled out the plural of mouse incorrectly on purpose.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 5, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6748044
Meinkraft


----------



## CAThulu (Nov 6, 2011)

My first badge art  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6745375 (watercolour and digital)

Before that, Baphomet: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6592072/


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 6, 2011)

I made porn!
Instantly got half a dozen favs in like the first minute *success kid*


----------



## Leafblower29 (Nov 6, 2011)

I haven't uploaded anything recently and I suck at art.


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 6, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> The line, "haters make me famous" comes to mind, and I hesitate to voice my obvious hate for you, seeing as you're anticipating it, and even inviting it.
> 
> But I don't care. ALL OF MY HATE.
> --------------------------------------------~
> ...



FaF be a cruel mistress. :C


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 6, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> My first badge art  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6745375 (watercolour and digital)
> 
> Before that, Baphomet: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6592072/



You are my _god_. Baphomet is my favorite fucking character/creature/living organism of all time. All because of http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_kFjeLU_Qi...t8fE/s320/Dimmu+Borgir+-+In+Sorte+Diaboli.jpg (NSFW but artistically so)

Here's a work in progress: I got most of the shading done by now (including a waterfall which, I must say with sincere humility, is the best thing I ever drew). http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6778339


----------



## Os (Nov 6, 2011)

well, i threw another *NSFW* submission up last night.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6805225
there ya' go.


----------



## EmiBish (Nov 6, 2011)

He's an orgasm addict! He's always at it! He's always at it! And he's an ORGASM ADDICT!
Humorously enough, this isn't porn. Just some oh-so-attractive 'O' faces.

[URL]http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6800825[/URL]


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 6, 2011)

master grade Hi-Nu gundam 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6808464/
ive put a LOT of work into that guy. and taking a somewhat artistic photo in my apartment is a total pain as well because the lighting sucks...


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 6, 2011)

www.furaffinity.net/view/6807406
www.furaffinity.net/view/6807323


----------



## Ulma (Nov 7, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6816505

Playing with colors~


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 8, 2011)

Ulma said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6816505
> 
> Playing with colors~



Oh god the image size glitch. :U


----------



## CAThulu (Nov 8, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> You are my _god_. Baphomet is my favorite fucking character/creature/living organism of all time. All because of http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_kFjeLU_QiMY/SOnzXjRfrpI/AAAAAAAAALc/BQ9xZiwt8fE/s320/Dimmu%2BBorgir%2B-%2BIn%2BSorte%2BDiaboli.jpg (NSFW but artistically so)



Thanks! ^_^   I had a whole series of facial expressions of him that I did a while ago.  Just fun stuff to characterize Baph in case I wanted to do something a bit more relaxed in the future.  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1464193/


----------



## Aden (Nov 8, 2011)

Ulma said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6816505
> 
> Playing with colors~



there are literally zero reasons for this to be that large of an image


----------



## kyle19 (Nov 8, 2011)

My reference sheet I commissioned, but heres the last thing I actually did.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5909268


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 8, 2011)

I made doodles of my character + silent hill homecoming monsters because I've been watching a Homecoming LP

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6786637
[URL]http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6772911[/URL]


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 8, 2011)

Aden said:


> there are literally zero reasons for this to be that large of an image


 
many people dont know how broken FAs submission system is. so when they replace their submission with a better or edited version they dont know that the system wont resize that version as well and they upload a bloated image by accident.
im not saying that this WASNT done on purpose of course but still, this happens to many people 



Gavrill said:


> I made doodles of my character + silent hill homecoming monsters because I've been watching a Homecoming LP
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6786637
> [URL]http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6772911[/URL]



how the ass did i miss those?  i love those doodles of yours, im really surprised that i didnt see them! :O


----------



## Melzi (Nov 8, 2011)

Well the last thing I uploaded would be a new price guide but we'll skip that.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6754722
[URL]http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6710221[/URL]


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 8, 2011)

Melzi said:


> Well the last thing I uploaded would be a new price guide but we'll skip that.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6754722
> [URL]http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6710221[/URL]



oh neat! consider yourself watched :3


----------



## Melzi (Nov 8, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> oh neat! consider yourself watched :3



Why thank you sir.
I love them stalkers!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 10, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6830081 (Mature)
My Citra getting frisky with a well-known foxyfluff.


----------



## Sar (Nov 11, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6837861/
Morning Slumber


----------



## ADF (Nov 11, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6831871

Yes, it's my character on the bog. Nothing mature.

Why? I don't have any interests regarding the subject whatsoever. I'm just curious about how a anthro body would be handled, and I imagine this is how a anthro dragon would adapt to the use of a human loo.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Nov 11, 2011)

i'm not creative enough to submit anything here on this site and i'm barely here. i only come for the trolling and porn.


----------



## Melzi (Nov 11, 2011)

I wish there were more posts on this thread, I like looking at all of your doodles.

Uploaded today
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6837474


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 12, 2011)

A watercolor still life
Only my second ever!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6841085/


----------



## israfur (Nov 12, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6841104
Mine is not as unusual as it seems, I promise. *points@description*


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 12, 2011)

Ain't furry, but a practise page http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6836390


----------



## Neuron (Nov 12, 2011)

I haven't been finishing things but have a sketch of something I'm going to finish.

Maybe.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 12, 2011)

A while back: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5096216/


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Nov 12, 2011)

Pokemon, as usual:  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6832811/


----------



## Bittertooth (Nov 12, 2011)

I really want this to be moved to the den so that we can use IMG tags.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 13, 2011)

I just submitted this http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6849771

I'm actually really proud of it. It was one of those rare times when art just spilled out and was awesome.


----------



## Bambi (Nov 13, 2011)

This sketch, that sketch, and these doodles.


----------



## israfur (Nov 14, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6854052


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 14, 2011)

My 'sonas description that I took from the forums. (see sig for link)


----------



## Corto (Nov 14, 2011)

A poem for DinosaurDammit
Because I'm secretly in love
With her manliness


----------



## Shay Feral (Nov 14, 2011)

Nothing I can repost here, there are children watching @_@


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 14, 2011)

Corto said:


> A poem for DinosaurDammit
> Because I'm secretly in love
> With her manliness



Didn't she sig that ? Â°_Â°


----------



## Larry (Nov 14, 2011)

Family and Social.

Critique is appreciated.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 14, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6852919


----------



## Namba (Nov 14, 2011)

Jack shit. I have some stuff I just never finished...


----------



## israfur (Nov 15, 2011)

I made a Sergal in a business suit.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6861894


----------



## DemonTear (Nov 17, 2011)

Fanart of Gumdramon.


----------



## TraceGrey (Nov 18, 2011)

This. >> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6879607

>.>


----------



## israfur (Nov 19, 2011)

I drew my fursona loosing his mind OH U DIRTY (jk, not like that) <3
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6880122


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 19, 2011)

Sadly nothing  Because I haven't had that spontaneous creative streak for writing and I'm too poor to hire any artists.


----------



## Zenia (Nov 19, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6879367
Picture of my sisters WoW character... but not a furry. I like how it turned out.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 19, 2011)

Trying to get some feedback on this WIP.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6880494/#cid:49374657


----------



## Jaded Cherret (Nov 21, 2011)

New character I came up with 'cause I wanted to do somethin with tattoos   

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6887702/#cid:49423200


----------



## israfur (Nov 21, 2011)

Jaded Cherret said:


> New character I came up with 'cause I wanted to do somethin with tattoos
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6887702/#cid:49423200



Woah your gallery is cool! =]
*watches*


----------



## Kalithe (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6909002

Just finished a fursona for an online buddy. Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## Kalithe (Nov 23, 2011)

Accidental Double post


----------



## DuganOToole (Nov 23, 2011)

This http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6881099  It's my Nightmare Monster.  He was originally supposed to have a back story and more artwork, but I got distracted by life.  Might eventually work more on it.


----------



## Namba (Nov 23, 2011)

A song...


----------



## Zenia (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6888926 - Cute nude lynx! It was a $5 commission.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6884406 - NSFW male lion.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 23, 2011)

Just a random Minecraft skin : http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6909590/


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 24, 2011)

Just something chibi...


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 24, 2011)

Obligatory depraved tentacle porn: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6897899
What? I've gotta get watchers somehow! :T


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 24, 2011)

Yay, new REF sheet. ^^;


----------



## Vega (Nov 24, 2011)

Just posted a Journal about the Woman who microwaved another woman's cat as revenge for something trivial.


----------



## RailRide (Nov 24, 2011)

"Cycle Chic"

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6615091

Spandex. Cycling cleats. And a helmet engineered to fit over anthro ears, for those with a "furgonomics" fetish*.

---PCJ
*(not the reason I drew it that way)


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 24, 2011)

My cat :|
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6911453


----------



## israfur (Nov 24, 2011)

Wonderful art for a wonderful guy n.n


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 30, 2011)

Just a Minecraft Skin in game screenshot collage.


----------



## Zenia (Dec 2, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6963226 - Christmas themed Gaia Online commission.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 2, 2011)

At 3am on Monday this was the funniest idea ever.

Also this a week or so ago.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 2, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6954295 Just a comparison meme. Look at how adorable I am.


----------



## Slighted (Dec 2, 2011)

I did this angry cat piece, then someone told me all calico cats are female, I DIDN'T KNOW THIS...!

But the gender fuck of the thing is kinda fun, so I like it better now.


----------



## Zenia (Dec 2, 2011)

What exactly is the 'fus ro dah' thing? I've seen a few artists do it. I outlined and colored this picture for my BF, but I didn't get the joke.



Slighted said:


> I did this angry cat piece, then someone told me all calico cats are female, I DIDN'T KNOW THIS...


Not all calicos are female... but a vast majority of them are. Much like how almost all orange cats are male, but not all of them. Or so I have heard.


----------



## Slighted (Dec 2, 2011)

Ahh, well thats better now, I gave my kitty a male name, (an italian male name, cause so many italian names are impossibly cool sounding.) so it works better that way.


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 2, 2011)

www.furaffinity.net/view/6963060/

A new song for someone.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 2, 2011)

Slighted said:


> I did this angry cat piece, then someone told me all calico cats are female, I DIDN'T KNOW THIS...!
> 
> But the gender fuck of the thing is kinda fun, so I like it better now.



No, not all calicos are females, but most of them are. There ARE male calico cats, but they suffer from what is called in humans, Klinefelter's syndrome. This is where the male cat has XXY chromosomes instead of normal XY
Therefore, all male Calico cats are sterile. If you have a male Calico cat character and are being realistic about it, your character will have Klinefelter's and be sterile.

"Calico" is not  abreed, it's a coat colour, so the coat colour can be developed by a female mating with a male and oops, there are calico babies.

kinda weird, huh?


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 2, 2011)

Cocobanana said:


> www.furaffinity.net/view/6963060/
> 
> A new song for someone.



I like. c:



Zenia said:


> What exactly is the 'fus ro dah' thing? I've seen a few artists do it. I outlined and colored this picture for my BF, but I didn't get the joke.
> 
> Not all calicos are female... but a vast majority of them are. Much like  how almost all orange cats are male, but not all of them. Or so I have  heard.



"Fus Ro Dah" is a "dragon shout" from Skyrim. Dragon shouts consist of words of power in the dragon language, words so powerful in fact that they have physical force. 

"Fus Ro Dah" (Force, balance, push) is the first shout you learn in it's entirety, and allows you to send people flying backwards with the force of your shout. Basically dragon for "fuck right off." 

As you might imagine, it's easy to abuse, and equally fun to apply to non-game scenarios. 

Basically think "THIS IS SPARTA," only instead of just kicking someone into a hole, the sheer power of the words sends the person flying off the end of the earth.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 2, 2011)

Lol since this thread is even here I suppose I might as well post this, which I uploaded a few days ago.


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Dec 2, 2011)

Finally finished an Okami-themed request http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6957013/

and made some quick icons out of the same piece http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6963308/


----------



## Slighted (Dec 2, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6954295 Just a comparison meme. Look at how adorable I am.


 
Yup, definitely adorable, it says so right here on my ador-o-sensor. The readings I'm getting are in the red!


----------



## Cyril (Dec 3, 2011)

i maek beuutiful musicz

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6970219/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6970219/http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6970219/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6970219/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/697...0219/http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6970219/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6970219/http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6970219/

u watch 'n' fav now ok!?!?!?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 3, 2011)

More tasty oranges
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6927210


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 4, 2011)

A scrappy trade for an artist...
Anyone wanna do a story/art trade?


----------



## Zenia (Dec 4, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6971388 - Commission of a human riding a byakhee.


----------



## Ulma (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6991251/


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6982396

I uploaded this song called 'Deathfukker'


----------



## Lazykins (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/6973867/

The most recent thing I've submitted was my redesign of my Husky-Corgi fursona.  Which is also my avatar but yeah. I was experimenting with blues.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 7, 2011)

A drawing of a jar fiilled with eyes..


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 8, 2011)

NSFW
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7000469


----------



## Kreevox (Dec 9, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6947038


----------



## Bobskunk (Dec 9, 2011)

me as infinitely recursive jughead santa atop a field of burgers

also it would have been 7M if SOMEONE didn't CHEAT


----------



## Slighted (Dec 9, 2011)

I did this owl of death thing, not being sure if it was okay around here, since its just an owl and not an owl guy with feelings and stuff.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 10, 2011)

A request done by someone else...


----------



## Sar (Dec 11, 2011)

MLP wallpaper - by request.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7009271


----------



## Zenia (Dec 11, 2011)

Dragon commission...
nsfw version
clean version


----------



## Milo (Dec 11, 2011)

eh, just more crap


----------



## DW_ (Dec 11, 2011)

a song containing old fads and house


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 12, 2011)

An experiment (NSFW for nudity)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7019902/


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 12, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7019714

Just 24 furfags who decided to copy my avatar.


----------



## domi-chan (Dec 14, 2011)

the newest thing to mine is these. :3
i will be happy if anyone is interested actually 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7028214/


----------



## Xenke (Dec 14, 2011)

I put this in my crapsscraps.


----------



## Plantar (Dec 14, 2011)

Nothing much. Just music not many people will listen to. :U


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 14, 2011)

For those wondering about my new avatar...


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 14, 2011)

A creepy song that no one cares about.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7030473


----------



## Sar (Dec 18, 2011)

Snowman pic for gibby.


----------



## Ruby Dragon (Dec 19, 2011)

My first FA sub, actually.

A WIP first chapter to a story.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7068861/


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 21, 2011)

Finally, I whipped up a scrappy pixel reference of my fursona.


----------



## The_Mask (Dec 22, 2011)

Playing with PaintTool SAI.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 22, 2011)

Sadface Citra


----------



## BRN (Dec 22, 2011)

_So much porn_. Holy shit it felt good to do it.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 22, 2011)

vent art and tutorial and cat pic


----------



## Lazykins (Dec 22, 2011)

I recently submitted the icon I'm using now that I made earlier today.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7080165 

You should click it just for full resolution prettiness and stuff.


----------



## Ayeaka (Dec 23, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7052365 LOTS of shrink plastic charms, haha. Though the last non-plastic thing I uploaded was a page of doodles of a D&D character.


----------



## Elessara (Dec 23, 2011)

*GINGERBREAD FURRIES!!!
*http://sfw.furaffinity.net/view/7041467
http://sfw.furaffinity.net/view/7041628

and a group pic to go with it.
http://sfw.furaffinity.net/view/7081433


----------



## Zenia (Dec 23, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7085178

Started posting a doodle comic. There are 12 pages in all. This page is clean... but it soon gets very dirty.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Dec 23, 2011)

Nerdy Star Trek shit: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7084909


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh, yeah... Not done by me, but by Ley. Still uploaded my gift reference sheet to my page. Because it looks better that way.


----------



## Zoetrope (Dec 29, 2011)

Man muscles, some taurs, and a gryphon (kinda sorta).


----------



## Teal (Dec 29, 2011)

Jet the protester.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7107941


----------



## Sar (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7118726 
Elessara gift pic.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 29, 2011)

Request for some kitty.


----------



## Archon (Dec 30, 2011)

Biography for a character in a friend's fictional world/project, a raven businesswoman, and an adult transformation story.


----------



## Ulma (Dec 30, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7092602


Christmas present for a friend.


----------



## ArtofZod (Dec 30, 2011)

Bunny squirrel girl and some colourings done by other people of some line work stuff ;O#)


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 30, 2011)

This gem.


----------



## Archon (Dec 30, 2011)

JesusFish said:


> This gem.


XD You two look almost identical with sunglasses on.


----------



## Ley (Dec 30, 2011)

whythefucknot


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Dec 30, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7102072

A request for someone in comic form.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 16, 2012)

More, but my 'sona now costumified.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 16, 2012)

I posted...
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7226404/ This for someone here.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7226362/ This is a commission.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7188301/ This is the first page of an NSFW (well, some of it is) female/female comic commission.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 18, 2012)

*[THIS POST HAS BEEN CENSORED BY THE US GOVERNMENT]*


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 8, 2012)

Old fursona trade w/Fel w/my squirrel in skimpy clothes.
Those who have been on here long remember this.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 8, 2012)

A drawing that took me nearly 5min http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7366674


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't even know


----------



## Keeroh (Feb 8, 2012)

All I've done recently is my ref sheet. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7366238/
I really need to work on actually making some decent character drawings one of these days instead of "Oh hey look they're standing." sort of poses.


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Feb 8, 2012)

This couple drawing.  Kind of NSFW because of fox butt.


----------



## Ames (Feb 9, 2012)

Pitcher of my vroom vroom kar.

Holy crap my car got so damn dirty from when that pic was taken.  There's like a quarter inch of dirt all over it.  Stupid rural environment/weather ftl.


----------



## Teal (Feb 10, 2012)

A sketch of a Wendigo. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7374428


----------



## Tango (Feb 10, 2012)

Just story stuff that maybe three people in all the fandom read.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7296513
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7338528
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7379513

I suck, i know.


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Feb 10, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7355156
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7360601
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7382532

Commission stuff and a couple ideas for a musk ox or bison suit. Om nom bovines.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 10, 2012)

Just something that I decided to do.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Feb 11, 2012)

I was posting a lot of old stories a while back but I did post a new, clean picture a week ago. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/7342535/


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 2, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7502044/ (NSFW)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7451608/


----------



## Truxi (Mar 2, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7487281

Not that much, really.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 29, 2012)

A request done by an artist and some herpy derpy pixel ref sheet of my old updated fursona I did.
Woo hoo I saved this thread.


----------



## Glitch (Mar 29, 2012)

Self-Portrait of IRL me  <- What I do in Spanish class

Sharkbutt <- My shark sona.


----------



## LouyieBlu (Mar 29, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> My newest submission would probably get me flamed.
> Go cheak, I know you want to. :V



IM going to resist..iim going to resist, what Im a saying...no im not :v


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 30, 2012)

I had a rush of creative inspiration
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7681537
I wonder what they would look like combined?


----------



## Ansitru (Mar 30, 2012)

A commissioned drawing and vent art. c:


----------



## Kuro-Arashi-Ame (Mar 30, 2012)

I posted the meme I did from the Durarara Ending onto FA, but the damn site wont allow it to be viewed full sized because its so tall.  Thank goodness for Deviantart.


----------



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Mar 31, 2012)

Gosh, can't say my stuff is as good as many of these, but I'd like to share~ c:

A gift to my significant other, this is his favorite character from the series
Another gift to my significant other, for Valentines
An art trade with a friend, definitely one of my better works


----------



## Fay V (Mar 31, 2012)

Something not toony D:

Also everyone go love some Gaz art.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 18, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7806747/ BURD! (NSFW)


----------



## drpickelle (Apr 18, 2012)

Contest stuff :V


----------



## Maszrum (Apr 18, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7808768/
=)


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 18, 2012)

Maszrum said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7808768/
> =)



Very nice. It'll make a nice piece in my favorites.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7724398/
I love being the chore bitch. :V


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 18, 2012)

Ponies, naturally


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 18, 2012)

a short star wars fan fic, i was bored

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7803234/


----------



## Kitutal (Apr 19, 2012)

having a tentative go at something a bit more adult
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7721982/
well, just a tiny bit, but it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 19, 2012)

I've been submitting too much non-furry stuff recently :c


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 19, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7805610/

Gift piece that someone did for me, for letting him know that someone was trying to report him for an AUP breach via the forums. Love it!


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 19, 2012)

sunshyne said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7805610/
> 
> Gift piece that someone did for me, for letting him know that someone was trying to report him for an AUP breach via the forums. Love it!



cute! :3


----------



## Seian Verian (Apr 19, 2012)

This was something I submitted not long ago: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7803071/

Piece of poetry dedicated to my father.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 19, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7806293/

^ First is a Love poem for my Bf.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7812662/

^ Gift poetry for a friend.


----------



## BRN (Apr 19, 2012)

dicks
dicks
more dicks


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 19, 2012)

Drew my 'sona in a shaking bus
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7812651/#cid:54782970
It's shitey


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 19, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7729239/
.. warning, mature-ish drawing, don't look at this at work. :B

I started drawing in the past month-ish. This is my most recent work. I tried coloring it, but it just looked horrible. Maybe I'll try to convert it into a pixel art style.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 25, 2012)

Gift poetry for a buddy of mine. :>

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7853987/


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 25, 2012)

Grandfather


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 28, 2012)

My old fursona colored and commissioned just recently.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 28, 2012)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/7871653/
i love that guy :B


----------



## Glitch (Apr 28, 2012)

Therian pun thing.

Then my theriotype.  Headshot of an Amur leopard done traditionally.


----------



## Lyxen (Apr 28, 2012)

Some music and band flyers


----------



## Kangamutt (May 3, 2012)

Photos!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7876536/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7888916/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7903963/


----------



## EchoCat (May 3, 2012)

A digital painting: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7897663/


----------



## Ansitru (May 3, 2012)

Adoptables and character-art. :B

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7819647/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7819692/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7898346/

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/7874446/


----------



## Dragonfurry (May 3, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7907148/

^ that i got in a my first trade ever.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7906953/

^ That is what I wrote to trade with. <3


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 3, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7648545/

It was supposed to be my first commission ever, and I asked for it in December from a friend of mine for the payment of Second Life Linden Dollars (I didn't have a PayPal at the time). Just a month ago she finally got around to it. Now, I know it's not good (I like the facial expression, though), but it was more or less a fundraiser for a friend of hers, and I payed what I thought it was worth.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 4, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7910681/ Mienfoo Battle Girl


----------



## Spatel (May 4, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7876732/

lizard lady


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 7, 2012)

My old fursona is _so _â€‹hot. :V


----------



## LizardKing (May 7, 2012)

Oh hey I actually have something to post in here

Some sort of crazy acid trip thing I guess


----------



## Bc4life (May 7, 2012)

Here goes...
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7922684/   (nsfw-yaoi)
let the flamming begin...


----------



## Aleu (May 7, 2012)

Shameless plugging I guess
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7921782/


----------



## Judge Spear (May 7, 2012)

...Is there anything you don't want to see before I post a link? I've barely got super X rated stuff, but some people still tend to hate what I do so I'm asking.


----------



## Aleu (May 7, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> ...Is there anything you don't want to see before I post a link? I've barely got super X rated stuff, but some people still tend to hate what I do so I'm asking.



just post NSFW next to it so people will decide at their own discretion.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 7, 2012)

Bc4life said:


> Here goes...
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7922684/   (nsfw-yaoi)
> let the flamming begin...



Why are they jizzing cookie dough?


----------



## Bc4life (May 7, 2012)

greg-the-fox said:


> Why are they jizzing cookie dough?


*facepalm*

Ps.Is also the first time I drew a person jizzing and make it able to be seen.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 7, 2012)

greg-the-fox said:


> Why are they jizzing cookie dough?



That's really not the best way to make cookies, imo.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 8, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/7927735/

I uh...have a thing for boobs so I apologize in advance. I blame the government.

Nothing truly absurd or R rated, I promise.


----------



## Bc4life (May 8, 2012)

nothing wrong there,is not like those weird drawing of baby furry with diapers fill of feces and urine.
Can't stand those. -.-


----------



## Judge Spear (May 8, 2012)

.......My mind. Horrible images. And it's all your fault. T-T 
But, I thank you for taking a gander.


----------



## Teal (May 8, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7934984/


----------



## BlueberryMouse (May 15, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7983622/
I hope you guys like it. Recent commission piece.


----------



## Punnchy (May 15, 2012)

Nothing as of late. I haven't had the urge to draw anything and I've kinda been delaying my super awesome six girls standing naked image


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 15, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7959618/

$65 split-commission with a good friend of mine.


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 15, 2012)

A neat little sketch of a gun. Practice makes perfect, right? D:
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/7980060/


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 15, 2012)

A cute pillow chibi of Big Mac.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7973118/


----------



## Vulpsis (May 16, 2012)

I just write lemons : P


----------



## Fenrari (May 18, 2012)

A few of the pics from ESG 2012. I would have posted more but a portion of them were blurry and a few had this guy who put his creditcard in his lanyard :/ I don't have photoshop on my laptop so I can't really do much about it.


----------



## ADF (May 18, 2012)

A clean preggy pic commission I got of one of my hybrid characters, I think it emphasises the blend between their lower/upper species mix nicely. I quite like the "plumpness" look of preg from time to time, but I cannot stand the pregnancy type section because hyper has pretty much taken it over :/


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 18, 2012)

ADF said:


> A clean preggy pic commission I got of one of my hybrid characters, I think it emphasises the blend between their lower/upper species mix nicely. I quite like the "plumpness" look of preg from time to time, but I cannot stand the pregnancy type section because hyper has pretty much taken it over :/




sometimes pregnancy pictures are really cool and sometimes they are really godawful


----------



## ADF (May 18, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> sometimes pregnancy pictures are really cool and sometimes they are really godawful



I blame christjackson, among a few others, for ruining that section. It's not hyper, it's not fat and it's not inflation...


----------



## Ruby Dragon (May 19, 2012)

Two dismal failures. One is in scraps as it never took off and the other is just... terrible. I just don't wish to take them down as a monument to my failures so I can try to improve.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/rubydragon/


----------



## kman (May 19, 2012)

Few days ago I found an old Highschool Art portfolio with some favorite pieces in it, 1 piece being an unfinished water-color...  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7999379/  It's of a scene from the Manga/Anime Initial D, never finished it because I ran out of time in class and couldn't find motivation to finish it, but I still like it.


----------



## Punnchy (May 20, 2012)

I submitted a nsfw piece that got a pretty thorough review from a friend of a friend and they gave me lots of pointers on it.


----------



## Arik~Vulpes (May 20, 2012)

My ref sheet done by Scottytheman. Turned out rather well. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7992061/


----------



## Abundance (May 20, 2012)

A retarded school assignment drawing. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7254549/


----------



## Lewi (May 21, 2012)

One of many of my practice sketches. No me gusta.

http://sfw.furaffinity.net/view/7899703/


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 22, 2012)

Behold, another pixel ref, this time of my squirrel sona.


----------



## Kangamutt (May 23, 2012)

More photo. https://www.furaffinity.net/view/8038394/


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 31, 2012)

My mouse.


----------



## TadCooga (May 31, 2012)

a retouch-up of a years-old favorite art piece of mine


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 31, 2012)

A big butt chipmunk. Link NSFW.


----------



## Ansitru (May 31, 2012)

A pony and a hooman. :B


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 31, 2012)

Didn't upload to FA, but I got this work in progress

NSFW (just a pair of boobies)

http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/3360/engie.png

I'll be adjusting it a little more and then colouring tommorow. C:


----------



## Mullerornis (May 31, 2012)

Troll texts.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 1, 2012)

I drew a very mean spirited rabbit girl in trouble at school. I wish I was better with expressions...among a lot of other things.


----------



## DatBadger (Jun 2, 2012)

A commission of a corgi flipping out over his awesome Hi-C juice boxes. I pretty much love this.
And sketches I did during a free requests stream Thursday. And I plan to do another one tomorrow night. Yaaay~


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 2, 2012)

Fast practice sketch of my beefy Zora herm thinking of her crush. I didn't mean to make it that huge. Was trying perspective, I swear. Definitely NSFW! o-o


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 2, 2012)

My fursona as a taur :3 http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8104489/


----------



## Teal (Jun 2, 2012)

Shenron. The Eternal Dragon.


----------



## Ansitru (Jun 2, 2012)

A teabender, the most awesomest kind of bender known to mankind. :V


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 2, 2012)

-Wrong thread-


----------



## Arik~Vulpes (Jun 2, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8107095/ 
This


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 2, 2012)

BIONIC.....AAARRRRMMMM!!!!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 3, 2012)

A commission of a new character I've been working on. It's mature for non-sexual nudity.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8113643/


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 3, 2012)

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/73517253/Link...Run.jpg

Am I allowed to put dropbox stuff that I plan on posting to FA?


----------



## Kangamutt (Jun 4, 2012)

Photo for Memorial Day.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8082166/


----------



## Johed (Jun 4, 2012)

one avatar commission http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8115602/ and speed paint practice http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8114781/


----------



## Arik~Vulpes (Jun 4, 2012)

A piece of art I won from an auction.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8115457/


----------



## Teal (Jun 4, 2012)

Ghost thing Adoptables green and blue


----------



## NoNolva (Jun 5, 2012)

*^^^^^^^^^^^*

nothing else needs


----------



## ryanleblanc (Jun 5, 2012)

A page of lyrical art (aka one of the many things I do when bored).

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8128414/


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jun 5, 2012)

I submitted a photo of my hemp necklace tht I made. It's pink and green. ^_^ I really like it but now it wont stay on after only wearing it once =[.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 5, 2012)

New suit photos from califur last weekend.


----------



## Traven V (Jun 6, 2012)

Come see my shitty art anytime, it's crapalicious!


----------



## Ansitru (Jun 6, 2012)

An outfit-adoptable and bust-shots. 
I also drew a saber-tooth dragon as a commission. C:


----------



## Kalithe (Jun 6, 2012)

My first official Speed Paint Video was done last week x3

And I just finished my second anthro EVER


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 6, 2012)

A "story" (more like a mini history textbook) that no one read because it was too long and too dry.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 6, 2012)

Last post colored.

Am I spamming this thread?

EDIT: Wanted to submit this one, but I'd probably get in trouble.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 7, 2012)

I uploaded a gift for Tango which got a nice number of faves! http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8138487/

Though I uploaded something before it that I am quite proud of, and it got none whatsoever. :[ It got comments though!


----------



## Seian Verian (Jun 7, 2012)

I've started writing more poetry in the past couple of days. It's all kind of... Vent-y and disorganized, but I keep receiving compliments on it. 

Chains

Ignorant

Sleep


----------



## HillyRoars (Jun 8, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8088917/  (NSFW-Nudity)


----------



## DatBadger (Jun 9, 2012)

Just submitted a pair of icon commissions. With. _Zombies_! 8D
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8152883/ (The set)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8152924/ (zombie bigger size. Good lord I drew these huge, this is 12.5% of the original. XD)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8152897/ (And the victim in a larger size!)


----------



## BritishMindslave (Jun 9, 2012)

I need to start drawing more often. I draw humans too much, so I don't post on FA a lot. xD

My newest is an adoptable I'm trying to sell: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8149094/


----------



## OfficerBadger (Jun 9, 2012)

The second installment in a series of rough paintings to develop my graphic novel thinger. https://www.furaffinity.net/view/8144063/


----------



## Kangamutt (Jun 11, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8128391/
Playing with long exposure.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jun 11, 2012)

An adult DigimonxHuman colored digital sketch I did as a request. (obv NSFW)


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 12, 2012)

My first in a LONG time digital drawing that I bothered to colour
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8173942/


----------



## kman (Jun 15, 2012)

A commission I recently recieved from ~mab of my character Taj -> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8192091/

I'm still blown-away by it, lol


----------



## Anubite (Jun 15, 2012)

This guy ive been working on all day http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8198228/


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 15, 2012)

A new ref of my old fursona.


----------



## PapayaShark (Jun 16, 2012)

A squid. I like squids.


----------



## Neuron (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm really, really happy with how these two turned out, so I would appreciate anyone who takes a look because I worked pretty hard on them

This is a cute cuddly piece for my boyfriend :3

and 

This is my sassy new opossum character Claire Bergamon


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 18, 2012)

An image like this shouldn't take a month to complete
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8217686/
This is one reason why I don't do commissions.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 18, 2012)

.....I'm sick in the head. Don't know if this is NSFW, but I know it'll get someone mad. It's...a very very very very baaad version of the Kitty who gives many hello's.  :<


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 18, 2012)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/8201878/
For a trade with Gibby. Haven't drawn in months.


----------



## Arik~Vulpes (Jun 18, 2012)

Some old art I did two or three years ago. Just recently found the sketch book they were in. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8219764/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8219789/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8219819/


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 18, 2012)

A hiatus journal.


----------



## HabeneroHero (Jun 18, 2012)

I recently gave a piece to a FA/DA buddy of mine, here's the result:
Potential Nyanness Ahead!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8213711/


----------



## Kangamutt (Jun 19, 2012)

HabeneroHero said:


> I recently gave a piece to a FA/DA buddy of mine, here's the result:
> Potential Nyanness Ahead!
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8213711/



Man, I'd totally go for a blanket that looks like a poptart/rainbow like that.

More photoshots. I really like the look of the exposed sprocket holes in these.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8219036/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8219122/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8220232/


----------



## Seian Verian (Jun 19, 2012)

So. Apparently, I uh...

Wrote a love poem.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8221631/


----------



## zanian (Jun 19, 2012)

I must have been in a weird mood... I wrote a gospel for a fictionnal cult
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8218817/


----------



## Dokid (Jun 19, 2012)

This is probably my favorite watercolor piece that I've done. not to mention I love how my spotted shading went. 

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/8204864/


----------



## Ansitru (Jun 21, 2012)

A cookie for everyone. O u O 
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/8239720/


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 21, 2012)

Gift for someone I guess this is NSFW. Not sure. She's clothed, but... 



Ansitru said:


> A cookie for everyone. O u O
> https://www.furaffinity.net/view/8239720/



Faved. Instantly.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 21, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8241166/  (NSFW)

Thanks for the inspiration, Imperial


----------



## laser (Jun 21, 2012)

Porn.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 22, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8247855/
Sergals <3
Really like the way this turned out


----------



## TeknikEnzo (Jun 22, 2012)

I recently submitted my FAF and FAF Forum registration forms. Does that count?


----------



## kman (Jun 23, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8218742/

Full version of the piece I'm using as an avatar, waiting 'till next month to get more commissions while a few last ones roll-in


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 23, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8257964/
A rather crude illustration, but it's the only one like it on FA.


----------



## Arik~Vulpes (Jun 23, 2012)

My winnings from a raffle.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8255900/


----------



## Teal (Jun 23, 2012)

A contest entry


----------



## Rexxie (Jun 24, 2012)

A picture that I made for my good friend Pinto.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8257413/


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 25, 2012)

Renamon sketch. Yep, I'm a furfag... Y-Y
It is SFW, don't worry. I'm a level _1_ furfag. :V



Rexxie said:


> A picture that I made for my good friend Pinto.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8257413/



I got a chuckle from that. xD


----------



## Mullerornis (Jun 25, 2012)

My MTG card masterpiece.


----------



## WhiteSuburban (Jun 26, 2012)

Kinky Documents.
The 2nd to latest one was written on a disabled boat as of 2:20 AM EST, 6/26/2012.

Strangely I sometimes write in the most peculiar places


----------



## CindEE (Jun 27, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8265419/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8265311/

amongst others


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 27, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8284664/

Finally got around to it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 27, 2012)

Minecraft skin and Minecraft skin in action.


----------



## Schecter (Jun 27, 2012)

Finished a flash dress up game with my colab partner 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8281634/


----------



## Seian Verian (Jun 29, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8298242/

Yay, more poetry :3


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Jun 30, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8276483/

My new fursona drawing


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 30, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8300061/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8300367/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8300136/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8300244/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8300181/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8300107/

A series of old Biro, pen and a pencil drawing.
[Some images contain artistic nudity and or gore]


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 30, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8306012/

I know it's a little uncanny valley but reaching there is an achievement for me.


----------



## Zoetrope (Jun 30, 2012)

A WIP, because I'm trying to learn how to paint.
A little trade something.


----------



## Zenia (Jun 30, 2012)

I just submitted this picture.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8307618/ (nude male... but you can only see his bum)


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 30, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8309244/

I maed modurn art!!!!! 8D


----------



## Sar (Jun 30, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8308053/ <--- Cheeky Wallpaper for me and Slurpy. <3

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8293215/ <-- A piece of work for quilmeleon and his master.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 30, 2012)

Pony.


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 1, 2012)

HERP GIBBY DERP


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 1, 2012)

An old as fuck photo of my sexy fourteen year old self.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 1, 2012)

Bunny adopt.


----------



## badlands (Jul 1, 2012)

my sona    http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8316260/


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 2, 2012)

Chalosan's Geecku cosplaying Mii from Jungle De Ikou. Fuck, I'm a perv. SFW, though.


----------



## Ansitru (Jul 2, 2012)

A drawing of my character sitting on the moon. C:


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 5, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8309244/
> 
> I maed modurn art!!!!! 8D



'fatal system error' modern art indeed!

edit: just uploaded this http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8352771/


----------



## Krinkels (Jul 6, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> 'fatal system error' modern art indeed!
> 
> edit: just uploaded this http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8352771/


I chortled.  Thanks for that.


----------



## GaFruff (Jul 6, 2012)

Porn.... :I


----------



## Dokid (Jul 6, 2012)

A quick sketch!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8354982/


----------



## WhiteSuburban (Jul 6, 2012)

Some Unpublished stuff still in my dropbox.
Will upload to FA and update my site when my computer is connected to a network again.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/e1f8z0xqgcau5uk/R5YaXyoNuW


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Jul 7, 2012)

I made this after a night of drinking and, It shows.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8359237/


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 7, 2012)

A shitty self portrait
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8358686/


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 7, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8361653/

A detailed portrait of an old soldierly man in biro.


http://www.furaffinity.net/full/8363334/

and this NSFW work in progress.


----------



## Arik~Vulpes (Jul 7, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8358098/

A NSFW image. My first of several adult pics of me.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 8, 2012)

Mouse Swagger.


----------



## Krinkels (Jul 8, 2012)

NSFW work in progress

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8368931/


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm really rather pleased with this biro work. [it contains a tincy bit of nudity- seriously just half a bottom] 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8376254/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8376270/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8376279/
And this one contains no nudity at all.


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8382925/
Whereas this spanking image is definitely NSFW


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 13, 2012)

I fleshed out my fursonas a bit...


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 13, 2012)

Paintings!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8405383/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8405407/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8405438/ [contains artistic nudity and gore]


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 13, 2012)

A Cthulhu and werewolf ACEO.


----------



## Plantar (Jul 13, 2012)

Just experimenting with my midi keyboard thing.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8403987/


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jul 13, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8296353/

^ Trade with a friend.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8255007/

^ Bully Poem


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Jul 14, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8412331/
^
Gift art that one of my buddies made for me of my fursona.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 14, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8413541/
an anatomical study [nudity]


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm working on a scalemate. c:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8413387/


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 14, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8380633/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8393946/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8393867/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8380501/


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jul 14, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8416087/ (NSFW)

^ Art I requested from a very detailed artist~


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 16, 2012)

An thumbnail for a submission I created.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 16, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8430237/

Crappy pencil drawing of wolf yawning.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 16, 2012)

The Profanity Hound Series

**** 'yes good' - respectable source

[ 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 ]

and story 'the life and death of profanity hound'


----------



## Anubite (Jul 16, 2012)

Some warhammer stuff i converted and was in the process of painting.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8417728/


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 17, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> The Profanity Hound Series
> 
> **** 'yes good' - respectable source
> 
> ...




*wipes away a tear*


----------



## Arik~Vulpes (Jul 17, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8431006/


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 18, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8442723/

Please tell me how I did drawing a female for the first time ever.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 18, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8442723/
> 
> Please tell me how I did drawing a female for the first time ever.



Females' shoulders and arms tend to be less broad than males.


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 18, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Females' shoulders and arms tend to be less broad than males.



I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Nirvana Paradox (Jul 18, 2012)

*"Why Am I Trapped In This Dream? - A Nigel Story" *- https://www.furaffinity.net/view/8309538/

What can I say? I love my shit to pieces. :mrgreen:

Woulda posted the RECENT one, _but people don't like reading about emperors getting blowjobs from massive, angelic feral beasts..._ ;_;


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jul 19, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8296353

^ my most recent poem.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8443289/

^ a request drawn for me.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8427152/ (NSFW)

Some sexy art between friends.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 20, 2012)

Visual commission info rushed into completion.


----------



## TheTigress (Jul 20, 2012)

Themed commission for an Oklahoma based furry:

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/8453302/


----------



## Kyash-tyur (Jul 20, 2012)

Arrangement of Dark Knight Rises Theme for three violas and two violins....meh

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8437690/

PS R.I.P. victims of Aurora, CO shooting.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 21, 2012)

A draft of Captain Toolbar.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jul 21, 2012)

Some more sexy art of my sona~NSFW

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8464416/


----------



## Ptomaine (Jul 23, 2012)

Just a snippet of a story I'm currently writing. More of a teaser than anything else though. More info here.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 24, 2012)

A NSFWish sketch of my old fursona


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 24, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8488400/

A biro drawing of a very fluffy fox who's studying lepidoptery.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 24, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8489035/
A WIP of a "Cerbrus" 3D model.
Comments / criticism / suggestions are welcome :3


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 25, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8494417/

*NSFW*

narrated spanking drawing





CerbrusNL said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8489035/
> A WIP of a "Cerbrus" 3D model.
> Comments / criticism / suggestions are welcome :3




In my view the upperbody is good, however the legs appear too thin in places to properlly support the mass of the body.


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 25, 2012)

Another character piece; these sketches should really be used as rough visualisation aids rather than concrete references.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8495378/


----------



## Arik~Vulpes (Jul 26, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8468520/

A NSFW image I recieved a few days ago.


----------



## rynr (Jul 28, 2012)

i just started drawing agian yesterday, even tho i only have been drawing for a month i got some stuff up (nsfw) 
 my latest. has tentacle stuff http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8515048/

my userpage http://www.furaffinity.net/user/rynr/   (nsfw)
also please check out my other stuff and comment i really like to hear feedback


----------



## Zoetrope (Jul 28, 2012)

This here: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8514709/

I'm pretty happy with it, all things considered. ^_^


----------



## rynr (Jul 28, 2012)

newest submitted thing http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8517130/
has tentacle and eggs nsfw


----------



## rynr (Jul 29, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8522057/ (NSFW)
my most recent piece and character


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 29, 2012)

Please tag links that aren't safe for a work or family environment, folks.


----------



## zanian (Jul 29, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8527852/ (NSFW)
An experiment to see what I can and what I can't write... a sergal themed clonecest/vore story


----------



## gosia-firewarrior (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8531688/
A dragon picture


----------



## Ansitru (Jul 31, 2012)

Very colourful gift-art for the owner of an amazing character-design. :3
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/8532947/


----------



## Krinkels (Aug 1, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8545274/
NSFW sketchings


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 2, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8555156/
NSFW

Somebody faved and then unfaved it in less than a minute....wonder why?


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 2, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8555156/
> NSFW
> 
> Somebody faved and then unfaved it in less than a minute....wonder why?



Whenever I do that it's because I accidentally clicked 'fav' on an image when I was trying to click 'full view,' or some other button and missed. It's frustrating when you get a fav and then see it dissapear.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 3, 2012)

A naked girlyboi (human) chained up to a wall :3c
NSFW obv
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8560650/
Aaaaaand this will be the least viewed thing in my gallery probably.



Fallowfox said:


> Whenever I do that it's because I accidentally clicked 'fav' on an image when I was trying to click 'full view,' or some other button and missed. It's frustrating when you get a fav and then see it dissapear.



I do it when I accidentally fav something posted by a commissioner, I always try to fav the original art by the artist. (no offense but who the hell cares about your character, the artists are the ones that need the views)


----------



## Krinkels (Aug 4, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8568806/ <-*NSFW

*Posted the rough earlier, thought I'd post again now that it's lined.  Onward to the next!


----------



## Ptomaine (Aug 5, 2012)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/8560681/
Finished the short story I was writing for Bravo. Posted it about two days ago.


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 9, 2012)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/8608675/

I doodled a rockabilly pony. 
I don't know why, but every time I doodle, it ends up being a pony. :C


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 10, 2012)

Doodles and some WIPs
1
2 (NSFW)
3 (NSFW)
What's going on.
Random
Yup...
Someone has something to say to you...


----------



## Leyland (Aug 10, 2012)

Here's my latest submission :'D It's a music :3

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8483763/


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 13, 2012)

Feral Kit [NSFW]
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8634963/


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 13, 2012)

A flapper-girl since I recently watched Chicago and now can't get the songs out of my head. D:
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/8629839/


----------



## ADF (Aug 13, 2012)

One of my characters, Shayla, getting a shower. A human skinned reptilian sphinx style creature.

NSFW of course.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 13, 2012)

Flat Colored pic I did from an inking.


----------



## CindEE (Aug 13, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8638855/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8638500/

Trying out a "new" tablet (I inherited an old graphire)


----------



## Magick (Aug 13, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8638075/
A piece o' crap poem I used to warm up and get back into writing


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 13, 2012)

NSFW 1K Pageview Piece.


----------



## Magick (Aug 14, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8645547/

A pic of myself, bad quality.


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 15, 2012)

Awesome pixel art. C:


----------



## Zarry (Aug 15, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8618708/


----------



## CindEE (Aug 15, 2012)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/8653312
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/8649590/


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 16, 2012)

Badge commission
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8656319/


----------



## Zoetrope (Aug 16, 2012)

A bug!

I rather like him.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Aug 16, 2012)

A little something for Shark Week. And what I think is the best digital piece I've done yet. 

A little NSFW
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8659772/

A re-imagining of my normal Tiger character, but as a tiger-shark, keeping much the same color scheme but muted for shark'ness of tone.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 17, 2012)

self portrait from 2 years ago http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8663880/ 
drawing of cricketers from 2 years ago http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8663900/
example of my old biro drawing style from 2 years ago http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8663954/
self portrait from 2 years ago http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8664010/
painting from 2 years ago http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8664084/
close up of said painting http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8664099/


----------



## Traven V (Aug 19, 2012)

Shitty prons, and pseudo meaningful shit.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 19, 2012)

An improvement comparison thing.

...for certain values of "improvement."


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 19, 2012)

Latest chapters to two fics that have been ongoing for months now. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8676660/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8568169/


----------



## DW_ (Aug 19, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8655836/

yep.gif


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 19, 2012)

Barely NSFW, just a bum.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8681755/
Rubbish biro doodle.


----------



## Hunter (Aug 19, 2012)

In terms  of original works , this is my latest production.
warning naughty bits showing
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/8679028/

you may be presently surprised by the content.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Aug 20, 2012)

I uploaded pictures of all my scroll saw artwork I made in high school

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8673234/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8674293/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8674978/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8675259/


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 20, 2012)

Let's see, a croshay Jynx plushie that a friend made for me: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8682411/


----------



## Ryuu (Aug 20, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> My newest submission would probably get me flamed.
> 
> Go cheak, I know you want to. :V



If its anything like your AV or Sig... im in.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Aug 20, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8666719/

^ my half of a trade I did with a friend. :3


----------



## CindEE (Aug 20, 2012)

Harpies:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8687789/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8687803/


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 21, 2012)

One polygon + some texturing = scenery


----------



## BRN (Aug 21, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> One polygon + some texturing = scenery


 That's actually really impressive. More lighting, and that'd be Skyrim tier landscaping.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 22, 2012)

My take on a popular fusion
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8702264/


----------



## CindEE (Aug 23, 2012)

slime girl (in the literal sense)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8705148/

edit to add: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8694672/  (centaur gal)

I'm doing a 30 day monster gal challenge to help me learn to draw


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 25, 2012)

Lesbian Pokemon making out 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8724073/ NSFW


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 25, 2012)

Pixel art / new avatar. C:
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/8707119/


----------



## TheWildLeon (Aug 25, 2012)

My new avatar... It's only after I finish I notice tiny mistakes e^e

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8724031/


----------



## CindEE (Aug 26, 2012)

spider woman http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8726329/
mermaid  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8726149/
naga/ snake girl http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8726084/


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 28, 2012)

I done went and draw'd vore.  


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8717744/


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 31, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8761081/

A drawing of my brother walking on a scottish beach


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 1, 2012)

Nudity, http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8770209/ this scrap ...mainly playing with skin tones not gonna complete it because of anatomy fail and just needed something I could use to get the skin tones down and tested.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 1, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8769787/

Animated things.


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 1, 2012)

Was thinking about uploading this, but I probably won't.


----------



## zanian (Sep 1, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8767397/ (NSFW)

Something about using facehuggers in a new way =P


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 17, 2012)

Trying to recreate an animal I saw in a dream recently
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9058377/


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 17, 2012)

A smexy animated cyclops. :B
NSFW since suggestive, I suppose? Not nude or adult, though. Just a guy lifting his shirt.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9004381/


----------



## Kalmor (Oct 17, 2012)

I recorded myself playing an English folk song on some recorders to test out my new microphone - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9057999/


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 17, 2012)

Icon
This for draw user above you thread.
Vampire Chipmunks


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Oct 21, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8987235/  This.  (sort of NSFW)


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 21, 2012)

It's a bit messy but I'm glad I sketched my fursona finally. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9075516/


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 21, 2012)

Pixel icon for an art trade with Kasune. 
Would this be a good time to mention I take commissions for these? o A o


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 21, 2012)

If you like hunky male bovines I think I might have something for you.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9084737/ [clean]
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9084718/ [bare bottom]


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 21, 2012)

the start of a new story of mine, not that long but Chapter one will be coming out in the next week or so.  

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9078005/


----------



## Makarov (Oct 21, 2012)

It killed me to do this (I hate MLP), but I am best bros with my friend so I kinda had to. I was forced to desecrate a PMAG with MLP...
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9067637/


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 1, 2012)

Adult Pokemon request [NSFW]
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9161255/


----------



## Aleu (Nov 1, 2012)

A short intro to a story I am writing. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9091937/ Hopefully I'll have it all done for NaNoWriMo


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 1, 2012)

Nothing except the stuff I put up when I joined. Hoping to put new art up soon.
Just been too busy with work.


----------



## Ansitru (Nov 1, 2012)

Pixel art for Halloween and my character dressed as a 1920s' flapper-girl.


----------



## DragonFU (Nov 1, 2012)

I just started submitting stuff. x_x
Yagi [NSFW]


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 1, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9128897/

angry pirate wolf


----------



## Rebel-lion (Nov 3, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9131462/
done this a week ago, not happy with how the varnish has given it a shine. Have 4 more to paint


----------



## Anubite (Nov 3, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9164353

A bunch of figures I painted BECAUSE THERE IS NOTHING ELSE TO DO WITHOUT POWER

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9164309/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9164248/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9172418/

Also, nice work Rebel Lion, miniatures are boss as hell. Also dear christ you have a thunderhawk.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 3, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9169666/ Hare WIP


----------



## Rebel-lion (Nov 3, 2012)

Anubite said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9164353
> 
> A bunch of figures I painted BECAUSE THERE IS NOTHING ELSE TO DO WITHOUT POWER
> 
> ...



Thanks dude, I got a few more to paint as well, nice work your self!


----------



## Edge-chan (Nov 3, 2012)

A shrine fox pic - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9168542/


----------



## Makarov (Nov 3, 2012)

Part of an art trade. For those who don't know its a reference to Stargate SG-1 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9171185/


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 4, 2012)

Makarov said:


> Part of an art trade. For those who don't know its a reference to Stargate SG-1
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9171185/



Congratulations you've blended my love of stargate with my hatred of weapons. x3


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 4, 2012)

The video version of my avatar.

(And some more porn)


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 4, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9114256/
Just a screenshot of one of my class assignments.


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Nov 4, 2012)

My first attempt at vore.  You guys think it's too vanilla?
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9162273/ (VERY NSFW)


----------



## Icen (Nov 4, 2012)

Mostly tasteful cosplay photos from various conventions I've been to...since I don't have a scanner.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 4, 2012)

Icen said:


> Mostly tasteful cosplay photos from various conventions I've been to...since I don't have a scanner.



If you position a camera 90 degrees to a well illuminated page and rebalance the white you can get reasonable photos of drawings; 'swhat I do.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 4, 2012)

My first ever completely serious piece I have made in my new DAW (Reaper) also in a style which I have never composed before but I thought it turned out good.

FA link - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9182879/

Youtube (higher quality) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg_gvtHNUhk

(Sorry I also posted this in the music section of the the forums).


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 4, 2012)

Some righteous badass commissioned from me that 5 characters get re-designs as Transformers and then put into a sort of Justice League hero pose formation 

So I have posted a sketch of the Torpedocroc D:  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9166203/


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Nov 4, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9169894/
Birdo and Yoshi smokin' pot.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 9, 2012)

One of my femboys.


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 9, 2012)

First ever girlyboy pinup. (Slightly NSFW)
Bat ghost, halloween peice. (Safe)

Aand I'm working on this. (SFW Sketch Preview.)


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 16, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9266259/ Worked more on my hare


----------



## ADF (Nov 16, 2012)

Feeling particularly pleased. Uploaded a request story I've owed for pretty much months, bloody writers block finally got out the way.


----------



## ZZ_Cat (Nov 17, 2012)

Well, I've got two recent posts here, one is a song I am writing entitled "Who Am I?" and another is my second re-creation of my fur-sona - ZZ Cat.
A friend of mine added some coloring to my drawing using the GNU Image Editor (Yea, I know right? Open source software - It's actually half decent if you actually look at it.)


----------



## Ansitru (Nov 17, 2012)

I just finished and posted a drawing I've been working on.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 17, 2012)

I've been doing Freefall fanart.

Because I've been bored and depressed and had nothing else to do except procrastinate.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9266613/


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 21, 2012)

Not really a submission to FA as such but it is relevent (I posted about this on FA).

A livestreamed music production session :0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2f-EgieoECU

Technical difficulties FTW!


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 21, 2012)

A G-rated pinup of my fursona, with his signature.

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/9275327/

Only cool people would understand "LBLE" stands for- it is a reference to his hometown. Please leave comments on my page.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 22, 2012)

scrapped icon.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 27, 2012)

I updated an *NSFW *but tasteful pinup piece I submitted recently.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9296605/


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 30, 2012)

IRL photo


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 30, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9363460/ An anatomical piece
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9345138/ a sketch of a wabbity-hare

In addition I've upgraded the image quality on almost all of my submissions.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Dec 9, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9425770/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9079439/


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 9, 2012)

I submitted:

- Felt mocha-cake (nom!)
- Moar felt cakes (keychains)
- A Pikachu-bookmark (also felt)
- A character design / adoptable (not made of felt :V)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 11, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9443314/


----------



## Ouiji (Dec 11, 2012)

A work in progress http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9280380/


----------



## Namba (Dec 11, 2012)

Some music.


----------



## ADF (Dec 11, 2012)

I played with the concept of the "first artificial furry" being interviewed by a human on what he had done to himself. It's set in the context of a world where mutagen based body modifications are possible, but this guy took it to a full body extreme. Mature subjects are discussed, so a NSFW warning.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9445770/


----------



## Namba (Dec 11, 2012)

ADF said:


> I played with the concept of the "first artificial furry" being interviewed by a human on what he had done to himself. It's set in the context of a world where mutagen based body modifications are possible, but this guy took it to a full body extreme. Mature subjects are discussed, so a NSFW warning.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9445770/


That's some deep shit, man. I liked it.


----------



## ADF (Dec 11, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> That's some deep shit, man. I liked it.



Appreciated. Being a transformation fan I enjoy playing with such themes in one way or another.


----------



## Taralack (Dec 12, 2012)

A very furfaggy take on four Les Mis characters.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 12, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9446183/

It's crappy, read the description and you'll know why.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 13, 2012)

Some Minecraft Skins and A Compilation of what they would look like in game :
1
2
3
4
5
Compilation.


----------



## Rheumatism (Dec 13, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9456782/  NSFW

Cuz I'm shameless.  Also lazy.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 13, 2012)

Some stuff I drew in art class http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9393312/


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Dec 13, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9453521/  (NSFW)

One of those yearly "art summary" memes, but with penises.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 13, 2012)

Screenshot of one of my finals from school
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9406765/

A little bit o' fan art
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9456896/


----------



## Aleu (Dec 14, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9460416/ Fanart


----------



## Plantar (Dec 15, 2012)

I've been on and off with this cover I started, I was working on it for several months, getting the mix right, recording, rerecording guitars, remixing all the guitars, and getting the vocals to sit right, and for almost 2 months of work, I'm very proud of the result.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9431705/


----------



## Rheumatism (Dec 16, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9483551/  NSFW

It turns out porn is fun to draw.  So I'll probably end up only posting that.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 17, 2012)

Moar music, this time a cover.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9486024/

First vocal cover for a while so I may seem a little rusty.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Dec 17, 2012)

Shame-ridden vore-pregnancy softcore that I made 600 dollars off of but still refuse to link or put in my gallery.


----------



## Namba (Dec 19, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9500981/

A bit of a jam session.


----------



## Rheumatism (Dec 20, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9504853/ NSFW

Hurrrjaboo.


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 20, 2012)

2 freebies for forumites here. o u o 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9502639/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9502076/


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 20, 2012)

Had no class in the middle of the day. Got bored. The result is here http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9506557/


----------



## Magick (Jan 4, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9611001/

A well done commission I bought with holiday money.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jan 4, 2013)

All-around silliness:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9570652/


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 4, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9616152/ NSFW

8I


----------



## RailRide (Jan 5, 2013)

The Apocalypse Can  Suck It

'cause y'know...it didn't happen.

---PCJ


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 6, 2013)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/9628031/
Among other crap.


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 6, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/redsilverfox13/
I'll be posting more soon-ish.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 7, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/9627597/

8I


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Jan 8, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9641748/  This is the most beautiful thing I've ever shitted out.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 8, 2013)

Just a WIP piece. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9623079/


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 8, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9642424/ NSFW

Sure is birdy in here.


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 8, 2013)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/9629399/
$10 animated icon-commission. I still have spots open for these too. 
Shameless self-plug.


----------



## Azuryn_Tiger (Jan 8, 2013)

I submitted a raffle! If anyone is interested! :grin:

Free Chainmaille Jewelry! http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9645288/


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 10, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9657407/

Ball point foxy


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 10, 2013)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/9652140/ (NSFW)

A blue-legged booby. :B


----------



## AxM (Jan 11, 2013)

Just a few random things here and there:

A flat colored commission
Digital painting of a Chimera
And Badges: 1 2

Oh, and decided to add to the collection of Pokemon fanart floating around: 6th gen starters.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 12, 2013)

Some weird green swirly smokey shit. https://www.furaffinity.net/view/9673358/


----------



## Taralack (Jan 12, 2013)

Character concepts and a logo. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9670646/


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 24, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9765228/
Lineart for WIP


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 24, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9764954/
wolfies

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9733692/
foxies


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 24, 2013)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/9751851/
Quick anthro pin-up, clothed. Gibby told me to anthro the sketch. :v

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/9750961/
Original sketch of the human-pin-up, still need to finish that one. NSFW since nudity.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 24, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9769089/
Finished!


----------



## Stripeypants (Jan 27, 2013)

A wolf portrait:
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/9778079/


----------



## Aleu (Jan 28, 2013)

Fans of soul eater
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9794213/
shitty coloring though. Should've left it b/w :c


----------



## IronDog (Jan 28, 2013)

Bit of my new ref. Slow work 9.9

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9786146/


----------



## Melzi (Jan 29, 2013)

Hot Dawgs! 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9769678/


----------



## Retro (Jan 29, 2013)

Absolutely nothing because I can't draw


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 29, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9804632/

perhaps NSFW bunny and innuendo


----------



## Edge-chan (Jan 29, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9805766/

Okami fanart


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 31, 2013)

Fatty Rodians (NSFW-innuendo, light fondling)


----------



## Symlus (Feb 1, 2013)

Keeping this alive (me thinks): Here's a link to my latest poem. And, first post on FA, so don't kill me too much. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9824245/


----------



## IronDog (Feb 1, 2013)

I can't view yours Ã¸n my phone 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9819207/


Just busy drawing up portraits of all my characters that I use for books, slowly but surely.


----------



## Razorscab (Feb 1, 2013)

Doodled this at work last night.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9828706/


----------



## Ansitru (Feb 2, 2013)

Moar pixels! c:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9792212/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9813047/

And a "fuck you"-sketch in reaction to what someone I know did, just because I can:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9799926/


----------



## Avlenna (Feb 2, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9746888/

I've been experimenting with turning cartoon characters into a sort of realism.  That is just one of Princess Luna from MLP: FIM.  Thoughts and critiques, just PM me please.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 2, 2013)

For anyone that likes Soul Eater: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9794213/ My fursona cosplaying as Medusa.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 3, 2013)

Thing I did for the draw the user above you thread.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 4, 2013)

I submitted another written work: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9849073/


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 4, 2013)

Felt like drawing something mad http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9848897/


----------



## Percy (Feb 4, 2013)

I felt like trying my hand at some writing, based loosely on my college experiences: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9817959/
Not much is to be expected out of it, since I don't write all too often at all..


----------



## Aleu (Feb 4, 2013)

Moar DMC crap because I CAN.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9850257/


----------



## WarLegalomon (Feb 4, 2013)

I finally started uploading bits and pieces of my two primary chars.  I have not introduced them before online until now.  They are stories, and still a work in progress but each piece tells a bit more about the two chars.  I've been writing whatever comes to mind.  Anyway, in the order that I wrote them, here they are:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9792818/
The very first story, well, chapter.  This is to be the main introductory story.  All the rest of the stories are to be fitted in at some point, or will end up being side stories.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9792933/
Just a random MSN conversation that tells a bit of my wolf char's occupation.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9793038/
This introduces place names and my wolf char coming to visit my saber tiger char.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9793126/
Written in Dec 2012, introduces the key holiday season and shows some insight into my saber tiger's past.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9793237/
Takes place just after the viewing of "The Hobbit", at the theatres.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9845318/
This one is a preview of a commission I am currently working.


My chars are just everyday boring ordinary furs, nothing exciting but they are pretty special to me, esp my wolf   I'm hoping to get some pics of them done up soon and uploaded.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 7, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/9871421/
Paintings of the wolfies.


----------



## 905 (Feb 7, 2013)

I was doing some surrealism the other day, but find my self somewhat lost with it, so its not done: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9832440/


----------



## DirtyClosetEnt (Feb 7, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9810579/ Groping Time!


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 8, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9870943/ First art in a fairly long while. Kind of like it.


----------



## IronDog (Feb 8, 2013)

Birthday art for my other half: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9861536/

Tried a new style Ã¸n this :3


And hey Unsilenced ^^


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 8, 2013)

Reworded a song with Chivalry lyrics for shits n' giggles
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9877707/


----------



## Ansitru (Feb 8, 2013)

Pony-doodles and a commission-sketch of a librarian pin-up. :3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 8, 2013)

Basic reference sheet for my fursona
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9879872/


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 8, 2013)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/9879782/
Some green snot in tomato juice (which I shot at f14 at 1/200 of a second at a focal length of 48mm (72mm equivalent) at a distance of 30cm :V)


----------



## IronDog (Feb 9, 2013)

My Shapeshifter, Teney: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/9870440/


----------



## PapayaShark (Feb 9, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9879448/


----------



## Rheumatism (Feb 9, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9885462/ NSFW

8I


----------



## IronDog (Feb 10, 2013)

I Am The Walrus: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9876737/


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 10, 2013)

IronDog said:


> I Am The Walrus: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9876737/



This made me chuckle, thanks. x3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 10, 2013)

Sword design
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9895273/


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 10, 2013)

A nubby tail! :>


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 17, 2013)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/9946925/

Using Lightroom is actually a lot of fun 
As a comparison, here is the original: http://www.abload.de/img/dsc_5681nrswp.jpg


----------



## Ansitru (Feb 17, 2013)

Another pixel-icon, what a surprise! :v
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/9879315/

Also a valentines-piece (NSFW since NUDE): https://www.furaffinity.net/view/9895739/
And a piece about abortion (also NSFW): https://www.furaffinity.net/view/9910079/


----------



## Hewge (Feb 17, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9915960/

For a forum game.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 17, 2013)

This Minecraft Skin and the in game look of it as well.


----------



## IronDog (Feb 18, 2013)

A dragon head: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9925112/

And anniversary pic: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9932427/


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 18, 2013)

More pretty swirly rainbow junk: 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9948761/


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 21, 2013)

I can't believe my latest submission was a year ago...And that was after a year of not completing it.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7357940/


----------



## Journey (Feb 21, 2013)

not my latest work but something I thought people here would like a little better http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8898827/


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Feb 21, 2013)

I put this up yesterday. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9973710/

These two were the other day. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9943971/ http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9927337/


----------



## Sar (Feb 22, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9986128/
I drew a pink otter in photoshop lookin' cute.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 23, 2013)

New music! - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9991679/

And the youtube version - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=og5reEjpSCM


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 24, 2013)

A Minecraft skin and it's in game appearance.
Another gift Minecraft Skin and it's in game appearance.
A fan appreciation-themed Minecraft skin and it's NSFW in game piece. I rated it Adult since I have adult links in the description.
A fan Minecraft skin and it's in game look.
A thing done by another person in draw user above you thread.
An original Minecraft skin and it's in game look.
New NSFW Ref sheet (Nudity)


----------



## BlueberryMouse (Nov 7, 2013)

This one: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12008366/
If anyone wants to see a swamp place, steam-punk style, then click that link.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 7, 2013)

BlueberryMouse said:


> This one: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12008366/
> If anyone wants to see a swamp place, steam-punk style, then click that link.



Now that's just dandy.


----------



## FoxTailedCritter (Nov 7, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10377189/
Can't post my most rescent ones as they're NSFW.
But this one is SFW, it's a bit sad of my fursona looking down. "*Even monsters have feelings.*"


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 7, 2013)

Alrighty I guess. I submitted this, could have turned out a bit better but whatever.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12005597/


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quite a bit lately including my ghost story and my short "Pet Resort"

https://www.furaffinity.net/user/tailmon1/


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 7, 2013)

pictures of myself.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 7, 2013)

Well, this is actually uploaded elsewhere (using FB link doe). 
Krystal chewing some Hubba Bubba, Hubba Bubba, Hubba Bubba MAX! 

A whole new kind of bubble. :3


----------



## Firusia (Nov 7, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12011977/ <- random canine character icon :3 Looks good I think


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 7, 2013)

*Gorowatz [Character Doodles]*

_"The first of many monsters my brain is just waiting to spew out onto paper. This is where it all starts. Right here. If you're a watcher looking back on this 2-3 years from now, past Liam wants you to know that this is where it all starts. Sort of. I mean I guess these ideas have been festering in my head for years. But this is where it all starts like physically. Haha."_

I got rid of my other submissions because this account is primarily going to be for my anthro/monster drawings. If by some miracle you're wondering where they went, you can find them on my Deviantart, along with everything I submit to FurAffinity.


----------



## Nashida (Nov 7, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11990719/ This badge and http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11990690/ this one, plus bits and pieces of pics from FurFright, most recently http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11998790/ this one.


----------



## BRN (Nov 7, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12002942/ Talonflame porn. Wahey.


----------



## Zenia (Nov 7, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12001007/ - 6 man gay orgy (nsfw obv)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11981315/ - also, this cute bull-type guy napping on a bench (nsfw)

On my doodle account... http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11982980/ - laser vagina (nsfw)


----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 7, 2013)

I submitted the seventh chapter of an Indiana Jones Style Adventure story to mine. The story itself is a first rough draft, but I'm kind of happy with how it's turning out so far.


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 7, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11273086/ nsfw

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10976217/ nsfw

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11401978/ nsfw

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11964025/ nsfw

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11964058/


----------



## FoxTailedCritter (Nov 8, 2013)

Some WWII themed Art --> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11821605/
Also Some NSFW Art (Warning 18+ Only) -->  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12001820/


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 8, 2013)

FoxTailedCritter said:


> Some WWII themed Art --> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11821605/
> Also Some NSFW Art (Warning 18+ Only) -->  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12001820/



I feel like the only person who has commissioned Krautboo stuff and specifically asked for the exclusion of the swatstika flags/armbands/heiling hitler.


----------



## Zack Fair (Nov 13, 2013)

I drew an elsa pony :3

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12041754/


----------



## Xevvy (Nov 15, 2013)

Well it's not exactly recent, but it's the most recent 'noteworthy' thing anyway. It's this thingy right here which is a very early playable concept build for a Gay Furry VN I'm working on. Which at this rate is going to be almost nothing like the final release, but whatever - it's something! Keen on feedback though, hard at work on a new version.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 15, 2013)

I try to update my page daily. ( keep a journal afterall) 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12045232/


----------



## Explolguy (Nov 15, 2013)

Nothing. I don't actually make anything.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 15, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12064626/

Been drawing a lot of them lately.
Don't give a shit.
Gives me something different to do.

Also this:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12057104/

Nostalgia power, to the max.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 15, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12064626/
> 
> Been drawing a lot of them lately.
> Don't give a shit.
> ...



"He accidentally became Egoraptor."
THAT'S WHAT I THOUGHT AS WELL BEFORE READING THAT! X3


----------



## Aevacat (Nov 15, 2013)

I finally posted a commissions card after putting it off for two weeks.  And I got myself back into painting (digitally): http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12040198/


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 15, 2013)

Latest submission  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12069047/

I know I need to try harder!


----------



## Redwarhusky (Nov 16, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11705547/


----------



## Dover (Nov 16, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12035504/
I've actually done more toony stuff recently but nothing is uploaded cause I'm lazy.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Added a new comission art and also Val's nice piece and my older story was updated 
and the comission work posted. Fantastic work!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12081026/


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 16, 2013)

Threw a pin up together real fast.

And I'm working on this scrub.


----------



## HallowLight (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm currently writing a furfiction as I call it, Im on chapter two at this point but I posted chapter One http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12085962/


----------



## Arianna Dragoness (Nov 24, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11987623/

A fragrance oil inspired by Disney's Robin Hood.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 27, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12165688/

Damn cat
I just love drawing him as much as the Purple lizard.

Welp, there goes my free time to work on projects.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 27, 2013)

A vague looking wolfthing with a cigarette. Trying more styles and stuff.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12164242/


----------



## Arianna Dragoness (Nov 27, 2013)

Fragrance Oil: Sherwood Forest

Inspired by Disney's Robinhood, easily the worlds most popular fox and  probably the father of furryness. -- Top notes of forest florals and  cool ozone blend to mid notes of forest evergreens sitting on a base of  sweet, woodsy cedarwood. A wonderful scent for merry men and fair  maidens alike.

It's Sherwood Forest in a bottle.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11987623/


----------



## Avlenna (Nov 27, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/redsilverfox13/

From the "Wolf Eye" image to the "Calden Mature" are my most recent.


----------



## Milo (Nov 27, 2013)

some terrible things. nothing else

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11322642/


----------



## Leo McDowd (Nov 27, 2013)

A story about a cold-blooded assassin who is being hunted by the yazuka. Nothing special.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12169037/


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 29, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12180416/

_"Ahhhhhhh...

I needed this. I can't remember the last time I've just covered an entire sheet of paper in random doodles. Middle school, probably.

But yeah, this felt really good to just get off my chest. I even managed to squeeze out a half-decent monster drawing right up there!"_


----------



## Aleu (Nov 29, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12182495/
My favorite Crash Bandicoot character


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 30, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12173377/

actually got round to doing something


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 30, 2013)

For the first time ever, I've submitted some of my artwork to FA (sadly with no scanner and a poor camera):
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12191770/
I drew a reverse charcoal drawing of a cat on a fence.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12191673/
I drew a scratch drawing of a koala bear.

Considered submitting a redrawing of a Kimba the White Lion thing I did, but its too similar to the drawing I derived it from.


----------



## SierraCanine (Dec 1, 2013)

'twas bored... so I drew my fursona...
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12191815/


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 1, 2013)

I'll get wanting to draw this character out of my system, eventually:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12187907/

But I wanted to do this, first.


----------



## Jax (Dec 1, 2013)

Most recent add was chapter 1 through 5 of my rewrite of Sehnali Chronicles. Not I am Kataugh on that side of the house. Been years of time wasted on this.Well, not wasted cause I love my story, but after years of battling and no money for edit this old kittah is wondering what to do next. Wrote a number of new shorts the past year, but have not taken them from paper to my computer yet. Yup, hand written. Here is the chapters. If anyone wants more, they'll get it.  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11977602/


----------



## xaelchameleraptor (Mar 16, 2014)

I put up a super NSFW GIF >3>


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 16, 2014)

mostly just progress reports on my fursuit build.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 16, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12967198/
A commission I had done, its beautiful.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 16, 2014)

I request I did for somebody. It's alright.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12970009/


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 16, 2014)

Several journals, which never get replies, and a really crappy nsfw overlay lines.


----------



## Fatally_Ninja (Mar 17, 2014)

Some recent requests/bday art for an awesome friend of mine! 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12957090/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12888375/


----------



## Toddcopper (Mar 17, 2014)

I can't register because of spam protection.


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 17, 2014)

A few journals and a piece I made a mistake on.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 17, 2014)

I made a crappy character ref sketch thing. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12985850/


----------



## SierraCanine (Mar 18, 2014)

A birthday sketch page for a good friend ^^

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12977343/


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 18, 2014)

A macro shot of my eye: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/12976298/


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 18, 2014)

That's an interesting eye.


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 19, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/5596815/ *sighs* this journal about my night's stressor.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Mar 19, 2014)

Apologies about the fact I can't find the time to translate my story... Lots of apologies. Erf.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 19, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/13002270/

self portrait, with viking interlace and dissection.


----------



## Gnarl (Mar 19, 2014)

I guess that the last thing I posted was "I am alone now, Why?"  my lament for the comic staring the forum members. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12923437/


----------



## Badgerkatch (Mar 20, 2014)

Uhhhhhh~
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13001636/

Pokemons XD idk.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 20, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13008375/

le hue


----------



## SierraCanine (Mar 21, 2014)

Wolf Tattoo design ^^

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13007496/


----------



## septango (Mar 21, 2014)

some bad collage practice http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13010612/ I dont really post much


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 21, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/13016920/

My attempt at reconstructing velociraptor


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 23, 2014)

Anyone here like professional wrestling?

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13001258/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13022195/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13031597/


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 26, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13051576

 lemur


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 26, 2014)

Some fanart, some pre-story writing, and a journal explaining my art pause.


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 27, 2014)

A journal on artists whom we can never get art from because they're always first come first serve including an idea on how to change that.


----------



## SierraCanine (Mar 27, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13045534/

The promo image for a YouTube series on fursuiting that is in the writing stages ^^


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 30, 2014)

My mostly complete headpiece:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13074253/

and this cat I picked up in the gift shop at the Penn Museum

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13081882/


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 30, 2014)

I submitted this shit. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13086075/


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 30, 2014)

A tiger! *He's gonna eat your face if you don't check him out!*
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/13086691/

Also a whole bunch of other shots from the zoo today.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 1, 2014)

Had some trance feels, made artwork for my comic. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13102737/


----------



## craftyandy (Apr 1, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12875404/ Party at room 366


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 1, 2014)

I was bored so I did this, also kinda felt like trying practice my lack of coloring ability. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13104297/


----------



## Hewge (Apr 1, 2014)

Nothing! OHGOD


----------



## N30Nphoenix (Apr 1, 2014)

This... --> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13078960/


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 2, 2014)

A quick concept sketch for my badge.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13112410/


----------



## TheRH100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Here's some art.
Why my fursona isn't an artist...
Skype card.
FIFA 2014 Brazil


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 2, 2014)

This - Link here...


----------



## malibu (Apr 2, 2014)

Lots of really cute art in this thread.
My recent submission was this - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13114342/


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 2, 2014)

Just a quick LoL-related sketch. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13115466/


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 4, 2014)

More crap http://www.furaffinity.net/full/13128740/


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 4, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> More crap http://www.furaffinity.net/full/13128740/



I always forgot to add you to my watchlist... Finally fixed that! XD


----------



## Tapeworm (Apr 6, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13139273/


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 6, 2014)

A random pic of my now finished headpiece.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13142737/


----------



## Xevvy (Apr 6, 2014)

This monstrosity: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/13143125/

This is what happens when I feel like writing but can't find inspiration. It's a dreary little writing with no fixed interpretation. It's symbolical rather than literal, and I'd be amused to see just how people came to interpret it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 10, 2014)

Something other than furry porn - a playable instrument!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13180156/


----------



## Hewge (Apr 10, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13177050/


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 17, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13235327/#cid:81867546

My new baby!!! And a bunch of expression practice sketches to build up the suspense for the reveal of this sweet piece of ass.


----------



## Ayattar (Apr 24, 2014)

Dissapointment level over 9000 

http://d.facdn.net/art/ayattar/1398317015.ayattar_furries_can_into_sci-fi_.png


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 24, 2014)

A bunch of free sketches of people I did for practice with non-canid characters.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 26, 2014)

The Milky Way. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13308186/


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 27, 2014)

A fursona commission I bought. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13205720/


----------



## Lycantwinkboy (Apr 27, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13324352/  A pic of me


----------



## Ayattar (Apr 28, 2014)

Some nostalgic stuff

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13328969/


----------



## Auramaru (Apr 28, 2014)

A really lame poem that I sorta wrote....
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13279132/

It's sortof buggy at commas and apostrophe's for some reason... First submission problems X_X


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 29, 2014)

Sideways sketch of Princess Unikitty \:3/


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 30, 2014)

Dumb shit. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13338027/


----------



## N30Nphoenix (May 1, 2014)

This ---> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13352583/


----------



## Firusia (May 1, 2014)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/13352472/  THIS 

A cute Pokemon Fusion art - Caterwak xD


----------



## Greatodyer (May 1, 2014)

A few sketches of MLP characters :3


----------



## Gnarl (May 1, 2014)

a whole bunch of sketches for the development of a painting and the different stages of painting it. Including this!!
http://d.facdn.net/art/doggywolf67/1398986465.doggywolf67_would_be_dragon_killer.jpg


----------



## Milo (May 1, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13348707/


----------



## Seaborg (May 1, 2014)

Great subject for a thread! ^_^ 

Some of my last stuff includes this http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13354122/ for some friends, this http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13328729/ to try and promote for commissions since my new account isn't seen too much yet. And this http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13320574/ to demonstrate my chibis! 

All really just to get some potential interest! I have more watchers on my personal art page but my commissions account is where the party at yo~


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 4, 2014)

More out of this world Minecraft Skins
Another Draw User(s) above you Piece (Mature- Blood)
Commission - Colored Sketch of my Character (NSFW - Mature - Nudity)
Commission - Prepose of my character (NSFW - Adult - Tentacle Monster - Enough Said)


----------



## Ayattar (May 4, 2014)

75 % done (no effects and no background) but I'm posting it anyways. Need to take a longer break from it, spend too much time and it started to bore me 

http://d.facdn.net/art/ayattar/1399231567.ayattar_pop_ww_2.png


----------



## Faolan (May 4, 2014)

Don't have a darn thing submitted to my FA page, just an art whore who has an account to look at nsfw content.  I am a writer, some of which is anthro, but I've never really shared any of it with anyone save a couple of people.  Maybe I should start posting it on FA or over on sofurry or something...


----------



## CaptainCool (May 4, 2014)

A photo of a tiny planet: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/13377700/


----------



## GeekyFerret (May 4, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13333396/


----------



## Xiz (May 5, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/13274505/

Sold that photo to a magazine lol


----------



## Gnarl (May 5, 2014)

ok so now I had to draw a bikini... it happens to have a fox in it. 

http://d.facdn.net/art/doggywolf67/1399166991.doggywolf67_allta_bikini.jpg


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 6, 2014)

This one for NerdyMunk- http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13385494/

and this one for Tailmon1- http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13390387/


----------



## Ayattar (May 8, 2014)

Finally finished it! 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13411648/?nocache=1399585783

Far better than best of my pencil drawings. Really, I want to jump, I'm so happy!


----------



## CaptainCool (May 10, 2014)

A dandylion. https://www.furaffinity.net/view/13426795/


----------



## SierraCanine (May 10, 2014)

Some "vent" art : http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13427180/

and

I may have watched one too many horror game playthroughs... : http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13427228/


----------



## Gnarl (May 11, 2014)

More Dragon stuff!!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13430156/


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 11, 2014)

Some crappy dragonXhuman sketch I did to inspire me to finish the self-insert porn I'm writing. The drawing itself is totally SFW though.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13435445/

I'm not supposed to be drawing at all right now though.



Gnarl said:


> ok so now I had to draw a bikini... it happens to have a fox in it.
> 
> http://d.facdn.net/art/doggywolf67/1399166991.doggywolf67_allta_bikini.jpg



I kept wanting to say how much I love this one as well. Her face is gorgeous, might I say?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 11, 2014)

This yo
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13437432/


----------



## Milo (May 11, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13434377/


----------



## Tremodo (May 11, 2014)

NSFW2 lovely BBW girls : )

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13437188/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13437215/


----------



## Tailmon1 (May 11, 2014)

This along with a short explanation from my book.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13425433/


----------



## SierraCanine (May 12, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13435665/

okay..... so I drew a dragon..... big deal -__-


----------



## Ayattar (May 15, 2014)

Mild NSFW

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13471208/

An image that I fucked up so bad that I needed to switch day with night


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 15, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13471170/

An all-Photoshop drawing - the first one, since the kissing drawing a few months ago which shall not be spoken of.



Ayattar said:


> Mild NSFW
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13471208/
> 
> An image that I fucked up so bad that I needed to switch day with night



THAT BACKGROUND =O


----------



## Ayattar (May 15, 2014)

Hey, it's great that you started drawing in PSH only 

Btw, want to see it without this stupid 'night filter'?
It's the first and last time I drew background in dim colours... Now I know that I should saturate and shade it later after the image is finished ;n;
http://oi60.tinypic.com/flin7s.jpg

Ahh, and also there is plain background version 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13471325/

I swear next thing I'm going to draw will have plain background, maximally with the simple gradient %D


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 15, 2014)

Bloody hell! I think it looks great in light and dark versions (also the girl looks awesome, I never thought multiple breasts could be pulled off well before)

What program do you use?


----------



## Ayattar (May 15, 2014)

Photoshop CS6. For sketching, drawing, colouring, effects... For everything. And I still don't understand it. Just today during drawing background I found few new awesome brushes (one for grass, one for leaves, two for drawing stars and small flowers and one for randomizing colours) :3


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 15, 2014)

So I guess if I wanna be as good as you I just have to practice ^.^

I just simply lack the imagination to draw scenery like that D=


----------



## Ayattar (May 15, 2014)

Omg I'm totally bewitched now. I'm still kinda woesome because I can't get on the level comparable with my pencil skills whilst using tablet, so every kind word is like gold for me *.*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 16, 2014)

A twisted, evil mockery of legitimate sumi-e, NSFW
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13289546/
Anybody else feel that Okami went downhill after Oni Island?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 16, 2014)

Just some dumb pr0n shit. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13476993/ (nsfw obviously)


----------



## Ayattar (May 16, 2014)

Mild NSFW warning 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13479415/
 I think that I'm going to stay with this style for a while. I have enough with experimenting with the style... Unless I want to spend next 5 years on improving bit by bit I need to watch more tutorials... I think.


----------



## Punnchy (May 17, 2014)

This http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13481016/ (mature)
I'm happy to have drawn one of my own characters, even if I gave her longer hair.


----------



## Xiz (May 17, 2014)

A new mashup, rave worthy. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13482966/


----------



## speedactyl (May 19, 2014)

made these a few weeks ago , is it a good idea to use them as Cowling or Canopy for my RC aircraft?

Prototype model

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13416683/ 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13417166/

this one is scaled a bit bigger to see how it looks

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13424862/

well this is quite large dont know where to use it...


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 19, 2014)

A photo of what I believe may have actually been Hewge...

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13494553/

and proof that terrible furry puns exist outside of the fandom.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13494621/


----------



## gothaman (May 22, 2014)

Only made my fursona... on a fursona maker (i cant draw at all)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13526103/
(is also plotting something sinister for a bunch of peoples OC's...if i can get permission from people. would write it up since im good at that)


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 22, 2014)

Just a random pic of me...chillin' with myself.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13526930/


----------



## The_Lone_Rangerover (May 23, 2014)

My first drawing so far. I feel that it is.... adequate
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/13533020/?nocache=1400825475


----------



## Ayattar (May 24, 2014)

Something that I fucking hate.
Every time I'm using plastic shading images turn to shit

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13543509/

Oooooh the frustration...


----------



## The_Lone_Rangerover (May 24, 2014)

I'm impressed


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 24, 2014)

A tubby dragon breathing fire the old-fashioned way.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13537407/


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 24, 2014)

Some lewd, crude stuff. 
[nsfw and all that] http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13547133/


----------



## RedBirdBlueBird (May 25, 2014)

A Re-design of an old character sketch, I think it turned out really well.


----------



## Grungecat (May 25, 2014)

A couple pics from my trip to Animazement in Raleigh.


----------



## Ayattar (May 26, 2014)

My VERY NSFW part of the trade with Pastry

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13561170/


----------



## Punnchy (May 28, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13575791/ a mature pic of my mate I drew/thingied.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (May 28, 2014)

Cyborg dolphin attack.


----------



## Gnarl (May 28, 2014)

I love the multi breasts !!!!! mine usually only have four but six is better!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 12, 2014)

Fox mask
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13712507/
It's okay, I guess. A bit heavy


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 12, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Fox mask
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13712507/
> It's okay, I guess. A bit heavy



I was thinking about how it reminded me of the mask in Ocarina of Time, then I saw that you'd based it on Japanese masks ^.^ I like it, it's really cute.

Anyhows, my first intentionally dirty pin-up sort of thing (but still the softest NSFW ever done): http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13702066/ (<------- NSFW)

I'm so proud of this, I'm showing everyone =P


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 12, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I was thinking about how it reminded me of the mask in Ocarina of Time, then I saw that you'd based it on Japanese masks ^.^ I like it, it's really cute.
> 
> Anyhows, my first intentionally dirty pin-up sort of thing (but still the softest NSFW ever done): http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13702066/ (<------- NSFW)
> 
> I'm so proud of this, I'm showing everyone =P


There's _one _Sergal who doesn't seem so scary. 
As for the mask, the Keaton Mask in TLOZ is based on Japanese fox masks as well.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 12, 2014)

A thingy thing for thing lovers. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13710350/


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 13, 2014)

My current avatar picture.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 13, 2014)

a still-life of my headpiece.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13710011/


----------



## Kerocola (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm still learning how to use a tablet, but I designed this lil guy and I like how it turned out: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/13332809/


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 13, 2014)

Art that I commissioned, with links to the original. People go drive-by faving, even when I explicitly tell them to fave the original.

My page is boring! Well, this August I'm getting a suit, so then there will be non-boring things posted, unless I manage to make the suit boring, too.


----------



## WinterWolf397 (Jun 13, 2014)

I made an icon for a friend of mine earlier this week. He's using it as his Steam icon now.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13672737/


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 14, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13726048/

sketchy sketch [nude]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 15, 2014)

A furrified tribute to the First World War:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13731191/


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 15, 2014)

Just got this awesome sketch commission from Masked Lion, well happy with it 

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/13718007/


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 15, 2014)

Some shit inspired by both music and current lecture.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13737000/


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 15, 2014)

Fursuit head totem pole.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13637554/


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 15, 2014)

Just a fun doodle from SunTattooWolf about the FIFA games.


----------



## Grungecat (Jun 15, 2014)

My car. My Xbox. Dumb shit like that.


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 17, 2014)

Fuck yea

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13752756/


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jun 18, 2014)

Pictures of myself.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 18, 2014)

My first stab at a dance track http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13753420/

It's only a WIP though - I had to stop working on it when studying became urgent. With the whole summer in front of me I'm gonna be experimenting a lot and hopefully get a few decent tracks out though.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 18, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/13758758/
Fuckin' Sparkle-cow


Gaaaaaaaaay


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 18, 2014)

Poooorn. First submission of the year.




heh heh submission


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 19, 2014)

A request art for someone who didn't deserve it probably, but I'm nice like that


----------



## Esper Husky (Jun 19, 2014)

Two weeks ago:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13665194/
"Music."

One week ago:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13720738/
"Story."

Tomorrow, I'll probably post a journal. Or something.


----------



## Toni_Daring (Jun 19, 2014)

Recently? Sadly, nothing. 

But I am making a real push to finish part 5 of my current story series, and will upload that here when I do. But first I need to get it written, and it is kicking my ass.


----------



## Queen-Cheetah93 (Jun 20, 2014)

The last two things I posted were some requests. Including a request for the same person wolfnight was talkin bout. ;p better 'preciate it girl. It's drawn exactly to your specs.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13773795
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13774552/


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 20, 2014)

Enjoy my first bust 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13778821/

And also first lynx


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 21, 2014)

Finally finished this.







http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13788073/


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 21, 2014)

I recently uploaded my cat fursona: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13779029/


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 22, 2014)

A draw user above you submission.


----------



## ThePumu (Jun 23, 2014)

stuffs
http://t.facdn.net/13795828@400-1403479413.jpg


----------



## Nathaniel Jack (Jun 23, 2014)

Well I don' tpost a lot of things actually...

The two only things I posted for now are these:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13769855/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13769610/


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 29, 2014)

I worked my ass off on it but it was worth it 

[mild NSFW]
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13856170/


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 29, 2014)

Stuff and stuff.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13852782/


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 29, 2014)

A reference sheet of one of my mewer ocs


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 29, 2014)

How about one of these! 
http://d.facdn.net/art/doggywolf67/1403806571.doggywolf67_portrait.jpg


----------



## Hachiro (Jun 30, 2014)

^ Love that skin shading 

Anyway practice and keep improving I guess, until I'm good enough to go digital, still far but w/e let's keep on, fuck it.
Disappointed in some parts that didn't come as I wanted, but overall...meh.

I draw N-er[G] it's I guess my fursona, and he just being a badass.

N-er[G]


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 30, 2014)

I uploaded a picture a friend of mine did. It's pretty good.
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/13851799/


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 1, 2014)

How about this
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13874928/


----------



## Taralack (Jul 3, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13885116/
For my Star Wars wing-its week


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 3, 2014)

I did a bad thing
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13889514/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13889561/
But it was worth it!


----------



## Hachiro (Jul 3, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I did a bad thing
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13889514/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13889561/
> But it was worth it!



Food is always nice.

==

Anyway SUMMER ABS!!!!!!


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13889551/


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 7, 2014)

a pandox (panda/fox hybrid), for reasons  


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13914330/


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 7, 2014)

Another draw the user above you.


----------



## Ayattar (Jul 12, 2014)

BUMP

Badass fox and dragon hybrid

[CptCool says it's mature ]

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13968052/


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 12, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> BUMP
> 
> Badass fox and dragon hybrid
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13968052/



There are nipples poking through. According to the new AUP that technically has to be rated as mature.
It's a very prude-ish rule but there you go...
Looks neat though^^


----------



## Ayattar (Jul 12, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> There are nipples poking through. According to the new AUP that technically has to be rated as mature.



You can't be serious.
Ok, fixed. And thanks.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 12, 2014)

Awesome commission i got from Deyvarah :3

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13967722/


----------



## iToShepherd (Jul 12, 2014)

This is my newest submission to FA: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13916427/
It is a digital photo of my Fursona posing wearing a rainbow leash by Casparr. 
I love how it came out!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 12, 2014)

a super-embarrassing pic I drew for my mate that she insisted I upload.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13969489/


----------



## Ryuuza-art (Jul 12, 2014)

All of my submissions are recent, given that I only joined yesterday.:mrgreen:
This was the latest one of those though:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13957752/

(with a promise that I will have some furry art soon enough, but hopefully the fact that it's Adventure Time makes it acceptable!)


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 12, 2014)

More werewolf derps. My usual fare.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13924340/


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jul 12, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13903393/ Some silly pictures.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13924187/ and some music stuff.


----------



## Konna-ni (Jul 12, 2014)

An anthro dinosaur.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13969038/


----------



## funky3000 (Jul 14, 2014)

Some practice, in my scraps.

Female practice, male practice, and practice on turned heads.

The turned head was just last night. My first time, it could be better I guess but I can't complain for a first. It almost feels like I caught on quickly with the technique.


----------



## Ayattar (Jul 15, 2014)

twi'lek sith

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13999649/

Also, a question to professional artists. How long would it take you to draw it?


----------



## iToShepherd (Jul 16, 2014)

Here is another new submission to FA!: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13994633/
This piece is by Orlando Fox (thatdoggygal)
I totally fell in love with the pose - she captured a spitting image of me most of the time IRL ;P


----------



## Midnight Gear (Jul 16, 2014)

Nothing. I deleted my page to best possible.


----------



## McDDenton (Jul 16, 2014)

I've added the lastest part of my story... though I promised to post a new one last weekend, I kinda... errr... forgot =^.^= (shame on me)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13846084/


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 16, 2014)

Well, I've got this in my scraps. NinSparta is a shipping that just happened without me making it happen. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14003860/


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 16, 2014)

Another draw user above you.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 17, 2014)

Creepy Woody meets Danboard.

Oil drop on water


----------



## speedactyl (Jul 18, 2014)

is it me or do you find this image oddly funny?

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14022189/


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 19, 2014)

the single most random request in the history of random requests: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14036611/


----------



## Kaizy (Jul 20, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14026085/
Drew it a few days ago


----------



## funky3000 (Jul 20, 2014)

A free sketch given to me by Alef-GP.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14034929/

She's beautiful! <3


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 21, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/14048954/ [NSFW]

Something for the ladies.

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/14049010/ [NSFW]

and a shameless spanking fetish version


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 21, 2014)

My half of an art trade.

Extreme corny-ness ahead: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14044265/


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 21, 2014)

Elizabeth and her Celebi


----------



## Ayattar (Jul 21, 2014)

Certain raging homosexual alcoholic pothead purple punk batbat

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14053205/


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 23, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/14067453/

Oh look, it's a safe for work bunny pinup.


----------



## Ayattar (Jul 25, 2014)

A lineart of a thing that will totally fuck me up before I finish it

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14085953/


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 25, 2014)

a sketch request for a member on another site that I'm quite proud of: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14086955/


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 25, 2014)

SFW ref sheet 4 of 4, a frat boy panther: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14087877/


----------



## SierraCanine (Jul 25, 2014)

I drew Fluffle Puff....... And linked to the comic on DA I used the image in.... ^_^


----------



## Fyresale (Jul 25, 2014)

Little ditty I made for an album project, entitled Network Intrusion.
I need to get my mastering down-pat.


----------



## GrimmMire (Jul 26, 2014)

Cute version of my ugly fursona! https://www.furaffinity.net/view/14095648/


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Jul 27, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14065127/

Pretty much a vent art on how my mother thinks psychotropic medication is the only answer to my problems and how I feel ignored as if I'm being pushed into oblivion. The pills are supposed to be sinking me and the "STFU" on one of the pills isn't unintentional. My mom always wanted to put me on pills to shut me up.


----------



## Ames (Jul 28, 2014)

some random photos


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 30, 2014)

Some 'fanart' 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14130808/


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 30, 2014)

My fursona as the opposite gender. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14126068/


----------



## Kerocola (Jul 31, 2014)

A twinky shiba character I designed :3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 31, 2014)

What a cutie! He needs cuddles <3


----------



## Day Coydog (Aug 1, 2014)

She looks like a creature from some kind of horror film, but only because it's not finished.
Hopefully some time soon I will get back to completing it.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13429710/


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 1, 2014)

Just this http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14148612/


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 3, 2014)

A journal, probably some derps in a bit.


Fallowfox said:


> Just this http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14148612/


Nice!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 3, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13890404/

I made this (drabble) when I was in an open relationship. It's pretty lovey dovey.


----------



## Wylde_Rottie (Aug 4, 2014)

Been on a wee bit of a commissioning spree (as an art whore and not an artist).

http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/wylderottie/ - NSFW

Here's what I have so far, and am still waiting on a few other pieces - with a few more set to be commissioned soon!  Am getting my new character established.


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 4, 2014)

Some more Valthera stuff.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14169861/

I like her, if you couldn't tell.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 6, 2014)

Kit looking sad
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14188903/


----------



## Kayla (Aug 7, 2014)

New art for my patreon, and a commission

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14179703/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14196028/


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 8, 2014)

Gratuitous photos of my new fursuit. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14205606/


----------



## Cocobanana (Aug 8, 2014)

A strange new song: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14207840/


----------



## Edge-chan (Aug 8, 2014)

My character http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14207373/


----------



## PurryFurry (Aug 9, 2014)

The first full body/colored image I've done of my 'sona: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14215898/


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 9, 2014)

Nothing because my laptop died on me and my phone and tablet straight up suck for picture taking and won't network properly with my scanner.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 9, 2014)

I finally made a quick thing since I haven't drawn in forever. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14221623/


----------



## PurryFurry (Aug 9, 2014)

My first tutorial on FA- http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14222601/


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 10, 2014)

A metric shitton of lemurs:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14227246/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14227235/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14227182/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14227166/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14227141/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14227124/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14227115/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14227103/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14227088/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14227082/

Guys. I've petted them. They are SO fucking soft and fluffy, you wouldn't believe it! I want one ;__;


----------



## Hachiro (Aug 10, 2014)

Well I did something to NOT lose someone I really like and it's precious to me. 
Sometimes the best way I can express to someone is by art, I'm not that good but I'm really proud of how it turned on.

Now everything is fine again c:


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14209917/ (It's mature due to I dont fucking know)


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 11, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/14236002/

sketch, seems to be all I am capable of


----------



## Slowga (Aug 11, 2014)

Map of Pornodoxia's main land (an adult game I'm making)
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/14190021/


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 15, 2014)

This thing right here.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 15, 2014)

A gift for Feste 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14256108/


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 15, 2014)

*Bum Tss Bum Tss Tss Bum Tss Bum Bum Bum* Droppin' some beats xD Check the sig.


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 16, 2014)

This bad mothafucka.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14279584/


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 19, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14310312/ [NSFW]

A fox giving a bunny a spanking in the diaper position. Pink socks.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 19, 2014)

idk, I was bored. It's like mental vomit on paper. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14311487/


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 19, 2014)

This: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14130932/

(mature rating)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 20, 2014)

Wingless gryphon butt 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14314342/
NSFW


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 20, 2014)

NSfW THINg


----------



## McDDenton (Aug 20, 2014)

Just uploaded the cover art to my story, as a little 'please forgive me' for not fulfilling my promise and uploading the last bit last weekend ^^.

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/14317682/


----------



## Saph-Fire (Aug 20, 2014)

*THIS guy right here hasn't been getting NEARLY enough hits, strangely enough... Outrageous, seeing how far I've come since 2008... >_>*


----------



## King-Gigabyte (Aug 21, 2014)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/14324741 here's mine !


----------



## DreamGraffiti (Aug 22, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14290879/


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 23, 2014)

This baby: http://www.furaffinity.net/full/14343246/
Done by Ratte (whose tablet died during my commission, so this commission paid for a new one, heh!). I think it's awesome! Text and pose ideas by me.


----------



## Hachiro (Aug 25, 2014)

Also decided to take time and finish my sona.

too lazy...hurray for templates

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14363345/


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 25, 2014)

some spooby robits
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14365051/


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 26, 2014)

Another DUAY for the Forums. that nobody even cares to comment or favorite


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 26, 2014)

My slightly NSFW half of a trade with Mono.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14360380/


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 27, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14378751/ [NSFW]

Another spanking image. This is a new technical approach and I would appreciate any feedback...any feedback, even just to say it's fucking awful.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 27, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14376419/

Story for the comic thread. Madness inside.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 28, 2014)

Finally some line art that I can be proud of.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14386252/


----------



## Chuchi (Aug 28, 2014)

Posted it last night before bed, but it is the most recent.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14381655/


----------



## MegaRitzl (Aug 28, 2014)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/14381126/

Posted this on fa yesterday but it still counts.


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 28, 2014)

This weird thing... 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14392128/

[video=youtube;aoWJGKEBJxM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoWJGKEBJxM&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 29, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14394132/

Title, background, and expression inspired by OnlineRXD's new dubstep mix.


----------



## Nyeowzers (Aug 29, 2014)

Trying to draw/ color my fursona.... Not very good and it needs work, but this is as good as it gets for right now.  Constructive criticism very welcomed!
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/14394963/


----------



## stargazingdreamer (Aug 29, 2014)

I keep drawing dumb doodles relating to how hot it is outside. My latest picture


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 12, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14514531/

a stallion sitting in an orchard


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 14, 2014)

Came out much yellower than I would have liked, but nevertheless here's another OC.http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14478962/


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 15, 2014)

A quickie of Stan, my all powerful, yet sometimes kinda stupid god http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14541366/?nocache=1410814614


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 15, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14542798/
In my fursona's world, Koba from planet of the apes fame is actually just an actor with a rabid female fan following. Here he is going shopping but loads of bonobo girls are following him. (Including Lopori) I HATE colouring with pencil crayons it looks childish. 
Here is pen and sketch version:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14542775/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14542733/


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 17, 2014)

NSFW Gryphonbutt
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14553444/
I don't mind colored pencils. Have you tried layering different colors?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 17, 2014)

this thingy:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14552793/


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 17, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> NSFW Gryphonbutt
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14553444/
> I don't mind colored pencils. Have you tried layering different colors?



Yup, did it with the skin colours and the sparser bits of fur. It's just the clothes that I was stuck on.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 17, 2014)

This thread is giving me nightmares. 

Also, I am reluctant to call 'doing one colour over the top of another' layering. I feel like layering is a little bit more delicate than that?


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 17, 2014)

Paha, nightmares is as good a recognition as any. 

As much as I try, I can't colour anything in without it looking like a kid's art project. I tried doing naturalistic skin tones, with paler bodies and black faces. Still looks fucking retarded.
I much prefer sketching! Or even better, writing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 17, 2014)

It looks like you're colouring with the point of the pencil, trying to make the colour darker by pressing harder. Try using the pencil diagonally, so that a greater area of the lead is in contact with the paper, and then repetitively going over the patch you want to colour. 

I could never be faffed wit pencils, anyway. I only used pens, and now I use digital because I don't own a scanner.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for the tip! (Lol tip, pun not intended.)


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 17, 2014)

Drawing is really just a process of waggling your tip all over a piece of paper.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 18, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> This thread is giving me nightmares.


If we didn't scare away all the extra-creepy furs, it'd be a lot worse


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 18, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> If we didn't scare away all the extra-creepy furs, it'd be a lot worse



I _am _the extra creepy fur, and you've managed to scare the shits up me, so well done.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 18, 2014)

Gunna have to post after myself: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14565300/

wolf, with colourful hints.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 18, 2014)

Well im still naff at drawing but been at it commissioning, got 3 more since my last one with 3 more in the works.

Got this stunning piece from Rhyu

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14458106/

This awesome 80's/Drive/Kavinsky inspired piece from RacoonWolf

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14497425/

And this cool piece form Lost-Shade.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14372104/


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 18, 2014)

I really like the last artist's style. The first one is super epic.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 23, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14581926/
Some poetry about how theraputic my zoo trips are. 
I tic less when I'm there too.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 23, 2014)

FAF comic thread stories


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 23, 2014)

Stupid shit
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14575745/


----------



## Misomie (Sep 24, 2014)

The little cutie:

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/14616391/


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 24, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14606883/
Apologies for the wall of text. Blame .txt files for that.
It's some intro story to my fursonaaaa. While it does include someone turning into something else, I do not have a TF fetish, I find that kinda weird.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 24, 2014)

For once I made something I'm actually kinda satisfied with. Mostly due to the background, since I've always wanted to do something like this. Also it features what I guess is 'fursona' now so that's cool I guess.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14616319/


----------



## VÃ¦r (Sep 25, 2014)

I submitted an image of my fursona. It's currently my Avatar. I did the art and Bentleydumbofox did the coloring for me.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14617810/


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 25, 2014)

Some silliness
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14619909/?nocache=1411651555


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 25, 2014)

Kind of a depressing picture http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14608160/

I just had an image in my head so I drew it...I really love drawing wings


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm on a roll: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14622292/ (slightly nsfw)
It's SCIENCE! You should probably take a look at the article below before you view the picture, it'll give some context. If not, then, just remember it's SCIENCE.
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/n...nobos-the-self-domesticated-ape/#.VCSCKfldVps


----------



## Sinser Woulfie (Sep 25, 2014)

A beautiful story which narrates the view of a dog who is going to pass away and live with his close family for the last time.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14568255/


----------



## Skeppio (Sep 26, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14620621/  (NSFW)
Basically, I wanted to do something outside of Pokemon pics for once and came up with this.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Sep 27, 2014)

I had a dry spell for a bit. I actually put up two pix and story's the past week. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14618511/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14591993/


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 27, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14629559/

^Stuff I bought at Walmart


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 27, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14629874/

A small concept sketch of my tubby dragon taking a selfie, which turned out way more dynamic and, well... okay, than I thought it would. Most sketches I do end up crumpled up and thrown away because they make me cringe so bad.


----------



## Scal3_Dragon (Sep 27, 2014)

I finished my first character drawing ever today. I am pleased by how he turned out...
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14638387/


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 30, 2014)

Music stuff. String orchestra. Woo!!! http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14661828/


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 30, 2014)

About 7 things. http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/bonobosoph/


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 2, 2014)

My attempt at a rendition of the tasty little vixen I dreamt about a couple nights back
NSFW
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14681656/


----------



## Hachiro (Oct 2, 2014)

Tried a different type of ID. Hurray for humour and messages 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14677205/


----------



## Coffox (Oct 2, 2014)

What i seem like im doing on FA, FAF, and Reddit.

I use Krita, and apparetly my lineart process is REALLY bold. something i've noted myself to fix..

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14663152/


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 3, 2014)

^You are the most perpetually worried fox.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14678203/ Some debauchery to screw up your brains.


----------



## Inkswitch (Oct 4, 2014)

Dark Masquerade Part 01
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14676281/
A sort-of horror story. Part 02 will be up next week


----------



## gangstaguru (Oct 5, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14690868/


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 5, 2014)

A very NSFW commission of my character getting boned on the beach by another...


----------



## Synec (Oct 5, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14687592/

part of a bigger thingy i'm still getting together


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 6, 2014)

You people are intimidating.

I made myself a profile pic
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14708687/

and I finally colored something for that draw the poster thread.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14697045/


----------



## ZettaBit (Oct 6, 2014)

I submitted this... remix... still kinda playing with it, but it's sleep time. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14708837/


----------



## galaxy-meow (Oct 6, 2014)

A watercolor on tea stained paper
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14684149/


----------



## Avlenna (Oct 6, 2014)

I have a couple of things.  I'll list them from the most recent to the least recent.

First is of a fox/bat character I drew up.  Her name is Evaliana.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14708065/

Second is a couple of NSFW pics.  The first is of my mate and I being intimate, and the second is of my character, Scratch, being a little slut.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14560320/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14560293/

Finally, I have a couple of pictures of my fursona, Silvaris.  The first one is her in a band uniform with her instrument (baritone if you're curious), and the second is her in a ball gown.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14461119/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14384602/


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 6, 2014)

Some random fat little lioness thing.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 6, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14713943/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14713986/
A two part comic about my fursona ending up on the weird part of the internet and ultimately enjoying it. (She's browing FA.) The last box is very mildly NSFW but from a distance it's pretty tame looking.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 6, 2014)

Very clever title, lol


----------



## FangWarrior (Oct 6, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14623380/


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 6, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14715036/
An old picture I did a few months of ago from a photograph. This is the real Lopori that my fursona's name is taken from. She is the sweetest little bundle of fluff I've ever met.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 9, 2014)

Fuck it, I'm tired, lets just pump this shit out because I am not too happy with the outcome but too much work to destroy it. So here you go! 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14733634/

My first digital picture in a while. Clearly my skill there has degraded but its not like it was good to begin with.


----------



## Kleric (Oct 9, 2014)

Well, the only thing I had to contribute to FA was my old Elder Scrolls based Drawings (Since all of them featured a Khajiit)

This would be the latest thing I uploaded (warning, bad quality compared to the real-live picture)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14725619/


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 9, 2014)

Verrrrry *NSFW*. Also if you're a fan of DotPOTA you'll probably hate me. Or love me. Whatever's your bag.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14731701
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14735110/


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Darkworld is a story about a strong willed woman named Alisa who finds herself in a strange body after death in an even stranger, sunless afterlife. After her friends suffer from fates literally worse than their death, Alisa is dropped off in Darkworld, a purgatory-like establishment between worlds that she slowly comes to realize is a crossroads between different realities populated by 'Afterlifers' like her and a variety of other spooks, haunts, and generally "very, very nasty types indeed". Alisa makes it her goal to find a way out to a place where the sun shines, but realizes she must open a few doors within herself before she can find the one door that will take her where she wants to be. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14730374/

*Plot subject to change.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 9, 2014)

Put the sketches in scraps, now I have proper neatened line art shiz of the same pictures. With little smut stories in the description box.
So it is now twice the NSFW. 

(Once again, sorry POTA fans, don't say I didn't warn you.)


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Oct 9, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14740820/

Something else I'm proud of.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 10, 2014)

this thingy I drew in the breakroom at work.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14743193/


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 10, 2014)

I've been creatively blocked lately but I managed to pump this one out. My Human RP Character I use in a campaign with friends.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14742929/


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 11, 2014)

Got this sucker finished! And I am WAY more confident in my digital skills this time compared to the last one.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14749684/

MMM! So good!

(opinuns plz :v)


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 11, 2014)

I have two opinions. I think you really are improving since you last digital piece, and I find it very troubling that you enjoy drawing your mother in such risque armor.


Did you make the background, too?


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes, I made the background, a simple cloud render :3

Thanks, btw 

(and who doesn't like a nice hot mama )


----------



## Phyllostachys (Oct 11, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14736146/

A poorly rendered sketch of an anthropomorphic dog performing Confucian rites, along with a snippet from a failed attempt at writing a novel.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 11, 2014)

Don't ask me what this is because I don't know.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14739575/


----------



## Kleric (Oct 11, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Don't ask me what this is because I don't know.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14739575/


Quite obviously it's a nice set of Robo Titties. :|


----------



## Pinky (Oct 11, 2014)

I tried writing an inflation story, don't kill me. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14747029/


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 12, 2014)

Kleric said:


> Quite obviously it's a nice set or Robo Titties. :|



_Artistically tasteful_ robo titties.


----------



## Nyte Kitsune (Oct 12, 2014)

Pfft.. Want to know what I've done lately just visit my page.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 12, 2014)

Nyte Kitsune said:


> Pfft.. Want to know what I've done lately just visit my page.


You should update your profile to include a link to your page so people can do just so if they are inclined.  C:


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 12, 2014)

Sexy sex sex sex (not really). Just a preview for something I'm working on because why not. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14761392/


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 12, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Sexy sex sex sex (not really). Just a preview for something I'm working on because why not.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14761392/


lewd


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 12, 2014)

Nyte Kitsune said:


> Pfft.. Want to know what I've done lately just visit my page.



Would if I could


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 12, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> lewd



that's what your mom said last night. #rekt #getrectumravaged #burn #uneedsumburnhealskrublord


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 12, 2014)

I stalkerishly adore Pastry's cats.


----------



## Edge-chan (Oct 12, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14762903/ All the Inktober doodles I have done until Oct 9th.


----------



## LauriJ (Oct 13, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14742889/

Feel free to check it out.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 14, 2014)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/14779074
I have created the ultimate perfect mythical creature and nothing is better. Not even chakats. :V


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 14, 2014)

This shit is just too goddamn _hawt_...
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14779334/


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 18, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14781308/
Lopori snuggling up to her best buddy.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14790969/
And this thing. Not intended to be good in any way, it's more of a silly joke thing.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 18, 2014)

An old fanfiction thing i did for FNaF http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14753341/ It's in ODT format so you could just go to my Deviantart to read it if you don't have OpenOffice


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 18, 2014)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/14793164/ A very rough, almost abstract sketch taken from a famous bonobo photo that's always in the textbooks.
I included a link about the neurology of bonobos compared to chimps and why they're quite a bit nicer to eachother. The pic may look rude, but it's not meant to be, it's more of a symbolic thing for the species' nature.

Actual prons will be uploaded soon though...


----------



## Phyllostachys (Oct 19, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14782454/ 

A sketch of a palace.


----------



## Chaossal (Oct 19, 2014)

I did just did this http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14799545/ and I feel very proud of it~


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 20, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14810371/
Some NSFW silliness. 

It's a sort of homage to a scene from this great film: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_J30AmH4aE

I nearly posted this in the "what do you drive" thread because I'm a spaz. What do you drive? Oh I drive lewd drawings.


----------



## TatzelThess (Oct 20, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14810846/
Did a drawing based on a very loose description of this bat-lion-alien person thing.


----------



## moko (Oct 20, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14811092/

just finished a $5 headshot!


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 21, 2014)

Just this free commission I did. Helped me a bit out of my rut.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14814349/


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 21, 2014)

Haven't submitted it anywhere, but I made a parody logo of East India Trade Company for my MMO group called West Auroria Trade Company.
http://puu.sh/ckZyY/99bf3e3feb.png
That's gonna go on our sails and capes


----------



## Inkswitch (Oct 22, 2014)

Part two of this sort-of-horror story I'm working on
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14808711/


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 23, 2014)

The final version of this picture I've been doing a lot of experimenting with:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14828281/


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 24, 2014)

Fox-O-Lantern.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14839135/


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 24, 2014)

Another free commission.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14836459/


----------



## Kerocola (Oct 24, 2014)

Sloppy (colored) sketch, but I like it.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14840070


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 25, 2014)

I've officially uploaded my first art! 

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/14849154/


Here's to many more and hopefully getting better each time!!!


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 26, 2014)

That's great ^^^

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14851251/

I did an animated pixel art. Not as hard as I thought it was.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 26, 2014)

Another draw user above you...


----------



## Plantar (Oct 26, 2014)

Nothing major. Just a half-baked song. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14821793/


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 28, 2014)

A new coloring method for me, and a new look for Kit
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14872306/


----------



## galaxy-meow (Oct 29, 2014)

My half of an art trade. My first finished fur in this style :3
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14873246/


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 29, 2014)

shit n' poop
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14877906/


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 29, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> shit n' poop
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14877906/



But there's not even any scat. :V


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 29, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> But there's not even any scat. :V



fix'd

http://i.imgur.com/jD6wfXt.png


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 30, 2014)

Watch out guys, I'm gonna do a sick double post. (also I deleted the other thing I uploaded and this replaces it so yeah).

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14882476/


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 30, 2014)

A new picture featuring Valthero.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14880478/

Has some rushed texturing though. I might just redo it. Though I have my texturing in a bit of a jumble. Made the mistake of Earth having the texture directly on it and not a solid color with a texture layer above it.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 30, 2014)

Just some sketchy shiz. Trying to learn how to draw primates from memory, well, slightly cartoonish ones. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14883442/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14883640/


----------



## Edge-chan (Oct 30, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14880070/ This ych auction


----------



## Phyllostachys (Oct 30, 2014)

Some sketches.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14883136/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14883162/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14883187/


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 1, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14900302/
Poem about animals in the entertainment industry. A bit soppy but ah well.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 2, 2014)

i posted a thing i drew'd a bunch of years ago.
They're characters from a draft comic i plan on posting soon-ish for ya'll to butcher and help me edit. The following link is technically NSFW for mild nudity, boob squish, implied sexual stuff and -if you find it offensive- lesbian relations. i also recommend discretion to those who're triggered by cringe-worthy water color on top of high contrast line-art.

*NSFW* - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14895961/ - *NSFW*

The comic itself isn't necessarily NSFW so look forward to it if you like nerds, social anxiety and sexual tension! Yay! Also i'd like to think my art's gotten better since i slapped this old piece together...so...yeah!


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 2, 2014)

Some photos, like this red panda:
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/14899111/
I love that I got so close to him, they are so damn adorable!
That is the first of 14 shots I uploaded yesterday. Make sure to take a look at the others as well :3


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 2, 2014)

Had some fun with new stuffs xD

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14907799/

Version 2.0

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14910045/

Didn't like how Version 1 sounded in the car >_>

Looking for feedback.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 4, 2014)

Some sci-fi shit.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14925897/


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 4, 2014)

Cocks. (NSFW n' shit)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14923635/


----------



## Phyllostachys (Nov 7, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14940563/
A rather poor attempt at drawing medieval city scenery. I am really bad at perspectives, and wish to improve it, but I don't know from where I should start.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 8, 2014)

This: 
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/14950989/

And then this:
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/14949676/

I don't remember the last time I've drawn two pics in one day before (digital ones of course).


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 9, 2014)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/14965983/
Le conbadge for meets and shiz.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Nov 10, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14943674/

Just some doodles of my 'Sona and his new quill style.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 10, 2014)

Broke in my new tablet with this drawing of a gorgeous chubby dragon taking an inevitably topless selfie photo on the deck of his boat.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14973514/


----------



## galaxy-meow (Nov 10, 2014)

Mushroom growing bunny girl. NSFW because boobies.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14974215/


----------



## mino (Nov 11, 2014)

Here is my most recent drawing: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14894597/


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Nov 11, 2014)

My first attempt at working with oil on canvas...a quick painting of myself and another of my lovely girlfriend 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14976141/


----------



## VÃ¦r (Nov 11, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14976713/

A colored chibi image of my 'Sona.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 12, 2014)

doges

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14986447/


----------



## Punnchy (Nov 12, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14979852/ this.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 12, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14990176
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14990215/
Anthro langur femboys. NSFW because willies. And baffling amount of flexibility/balance. 
I've been drawing too many feral chimps my humanish anatomy has gone to shit.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 12, 2014)

I did some sketches for other people here because I needed the practice.

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/14985872/

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/14989827/


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Nov 14, 2014)

The start of a fox plushie I'm making as a birthday present for my mate

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15003705/


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 14, 2014)

Zoophobia fanart , mildly NSFW for implied orgy
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15004359/
It's supported by canon character information, though


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 15, 2014)

A dragon in a hoodie (commission)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14940188/


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 16, 2014)

Some new orchestral music! http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15017250/


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Nov 16, 2014)

This thingy.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15019595/


----------



## Claribelle (Nov 16, 2014)

First try at a new style for icons http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15006195/


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 20, 2014)

Gay stuff (nsfw)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15049299/


----------



## oddballotaku (Nov 20, 2014)

I submitted my first two things yesterday. One's a fox girl getting dicked from behind (NSFW), and the other's an OC I'm going to be making a comic about soon.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 23, 2014)

Zoophobia fan/parody comic. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15070073/


----------



## Arcana (Nov 23, 2014)

I made a wallpaper thing because I got bored.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15068370/


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Nov 23, 2014)

My mate's (mostly) completed birthday present

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15070268/

And now the finished product xD

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15071093/


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 23, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15072198/
Poetry. Some psychology weirdness inspired by an interesting book I'm reading by Dr. Susan Block (well known sexologist and just an awesome person), my _own_ self and ideas and the incident I had when my BF found that yiff stash.
I've had this poem hanging around for a while, wanted to post it somewhere. I feel like a poem isn't fully complete until I share it, no matter how wacky or obscure.


----------



## galaxy-meow (Nov 24, 2014)

A bunch of *YCH stuff* and a panda for an *art trade*.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 24, 2014)

Kick ass commission i got from M5-Memyou 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15078582/


----------



## gangstaguru (Nov 25, 2014)

Been in a bit of a fanart mood lately

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15075318/ (NSFW)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15075372/ 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15075426/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15075498/ (NSFW)


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 25, 2014)

This amazing peice of amazing
http://d.facdn.net/art/demonfur/1416824621/1416824621.demonfur_20141114_154156.jpg


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 25, 2014)

Shitty shit.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15079155/


----------



## galaxy-meow (Nov 28, 2014)

Bunny girl
Because I only seem to paint bunny girls...


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 28, 2014)

Finished this thing finally!

I'm really proud of this one. <3

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15106433/


----------



## speedactyl (Nov 28, 2014)

one of my newly finish Commission project . for a friend
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15075082/
that's one fast bird. :grin: finally a decent build that looks as good as its performance. 
----------------------------
don't worry on the landing its still intact.


----------



## Kleric (Dec 2, 2014)

Finally finished my reference sheet! (SFW)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15134662/
You know what that means? I'm ready to give people free commissions! 


(If I deem them worthy...  )


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Dec 2, 2014)

a random pic of my new puppy cuddling with one of my guitars

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15133587/


----------



## galaxy-meow (Dec 3, 2014)

Oh would ya look at that! Not a bunny girl!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 3, 2014)

Commission ref sheet of an undead sergal with (among other cool things) blood pouring out his mouth =P

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15141953/


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 6, 2014)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15165105/
A really shoddily drawn visual pun.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 6, 2014)

A deer TF story
A romantic request
and my first attempt at a bondage story, also a request (nsfw)


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 6, 2014)

CHRISTMAS!

Yes, lame I know, but fun either way...


----------



## Misomie (Dec 7, 2014)

A hard working honey bee. Yeah, I need to get a working scanner.  XD http://www.furaffinity.net/full/15168345/


----------



## FeralOne (Dec 8, 2014)

Painted this for fun. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15173645/


----------



## Sannamy (Dec 9, 2014)

an overly cute panda commission: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15156284/
and a ref comission: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15156231/


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 9, 2014)

Some WIPs for a Christmas art.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 9, 2014)

Revised version of a previous photo: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15169411/


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 9, 2014)

My first ever NSFW piece :3


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 9, 2014)

galaxy-meow said:


> Bunny girl
> Because I only seem to paint bunny girls...



Bunny boys is where it's at.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 14, 2014)

I submitted two art pieces, both of the sport tandem surfing:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15162426/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15195131/

I am hoping for more exposure.  My most recent art is decently nice to look at...  I think.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 14, 2014)

I submitted the art commission of my new eldritch bull terrier Grant: *
*http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15218032/ [Semi-NSFW]

Then I posted my the first story in which he is featured: *
*http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15219247/ [Completely NSFW]


----------



## Rye (Dec 14, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15223411/

So maybe I've been binge watching the walking dead
And I needed some post-apocalyptic zombie-slaying art.


----------



## galaxy-meow (Dec 14, 2014)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15228715/

Finally got white pens, so I finished up this ACEO. Another bunny girl...eh-heh.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 14, 2014)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15228838/
Poetry again


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Dec 14, 2014)

spooby ghosts
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15225119/


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 15, 2014)

A couple icon I did from a base. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15224344/


----------



## VÃ¦r (Dec 15, 2014)

A WIP badge I'm inspired to make. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15233653/


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 15, 2014)

Some lemurrs:
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15169411/
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15236233/


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 16, 2014)

Christmas shtuff

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15240585

Wanna know the 2 reasons the city is shitty?

I hate cities, and I'm lazy. World mystery solved.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 16, 2014)

This story I thought at least one person would like. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15236377/


----------



## flletcher (Dec 16, 2014)

Just finished this 20 minutes ago 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15241358/
(music) TURN YOUR SPEAKERS DOWN
i had been making it with my speakers on 20 so i didnt know how damn loud it was


----------



## VÃ¦r (Dec 16, 2014)

It's a venting kind of image and one that I had a concept for floating in my mind for a good while.


----------



## MorbidWolf (Dec 16, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15241196/

Its my first and is NSFW


----------



## VÃ¦r (Dec 16, 2014)

And one more for the day!!! My completed badge!


----------



## Keefur (Dec 17, 2014)

I had to go back and look.  It was a promotional piece for "The Furry Drama Show" at Texas Furry Fiesta.  It features many renditions of Telephone. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15207394/  I do lots of theme based graphics for cons and for fun.


----------



## galaxy-meow (Dec 19, 2014)

a cute kitty charm :3
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15263815/


----------



## Kleric (Dec 19, 2014)

Might as well put this here.
I finished my first Free Commission (And first commission in general), I thought it turned out well. â˜º
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15261288/

3 more to go...


----------



## flletcher (Dec 19, 2014)

Finished this song yesterday
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15265136/

better quality on the youtube or soundcloud that dern 10mb limit


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 19, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15268495/
Some thing inspired by the thread about self hypnosis.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 19, 2014)

Not uploaded yet because my PC freezes every time I'm trying to upload something on FA :F

Trying out the engraving tool before tommorows' work (engraving custom dedications) at Dior.







I'm not really satisfied with the effect though. Too many artifacts and the precision is nonexistant. I was already engraving twice, but I was working with alabaster (manual milling machine) and metal (automatic mm). Glass tho' is much more difficult. But it's nothing new, as always I'll need to work for few hour to understand the tool (manual mm, but kinda... unprofessional. Too big to handle comfortably), material and the medium. It's like with the t-shirts, I'll need at least a day of practice to master it. I'll post something more complicated in 2-3 days.

Just for the scale, the vial height is 8 cm.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 19, 2014)

That's good stuff. Are you hand engraving or machine engraving? And is that round?


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 19, 2014)

Machine. Looks more or less like this one: http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NzIwWDk2MA==/z/uG4AAOxy9X5TXfJp/$_1.JPG

Nope, it's cuboidal.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 19, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15250394/ fan art mostly http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15093512/ http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15090178/


----------



## Catilda Lily (Dec 19, 2014)

I did the "draw this again" meme. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15175304/  I remember really liking the first version when I made it, so it only made sense to redo it.


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 20, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15273408/ Uhh.. NSFW?

I tagged it mature to cover my ass, but there's nothing graphic. Tasteful nudity?
Something like that. orz


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 20, 2014)

I like your eye, I have trouble wiTh those so I appreciate eyes. There's other good stuff in there too.


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 20, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I like your eye, I have trouble wiTh those so I appreciate eyes. There's other good stuff in there too.


Thanks! I'm just glad it doesn't have (too much of) an Abraham Lincoln vibe anymore.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 21, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/15282654/ [nsfw]

That's a paddlin'.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 21, 2014)

Gang bang YCH that funnily enough is NSFW.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 25, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15310678/?nocache=1419517964
Lopori really doesn't suit Mrs. Claus outfits, and she knows it.


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 27, 2014)

Finally got myself around to making references for the cybercanine species.

Male - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15322365/
Female - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15322382/


----------



## VÃ¦r (Dec 27, 2014)

Just some lineart. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15301943/


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 5, 2015)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15392045/

Greater roadrunner or Geococcyx californianus. Non-anthro bird drawn with pencils.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 5, 2015)

Story recap scrap.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15394719/


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 5, 2015)

Commission for Gar and Scarf -
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15371757/
Wolf warrior-
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15388927/
Trade for Eatingyourspleen-
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15395249/


----------



## Misomie (Jan 5, 2015)

A pic of my fursona. I used an app on a cell phone. Using my finger tip was awful and my arm is sore now due to the different muscle control.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15395958/


----------



## Kookyfox (Jan 5, 2015)

A cat sitting in the cockpit of a B-17 bomber

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15390850/


----------



## Enrel (Jan 5, 2015)

A sketch of Krystal's head! http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15388564/

I think I'm improving overall. need to branch out to working on the body.


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 6, 2015)

These two characters that (nsfw)
will inevitably bone (nsfw)

and some weird shitting-in-a-trashcan fetish art NSFW


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 6, 2015)

Mostly just a bunch of progress reports on my current fursuit project, most recently my finished resin eyes

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15400786/

And now this...with eyes, eyelids and ears mounted

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15406129/


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 6, 2015)

For MLP art I recently drew this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15382172/

For furry art I've been beginning to relearn how to draw the right way by starting with simple head pictures like here: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15363147/


----------



## Kookyfox (Jan 6, 2015)

I drew this as a gift for RedLeFrench: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15407881/ it's kind of a fan art on the fantasy novel he's writing


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 6, 2015)

Brought my old chalk sunflower back to life.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15368359/


----------



## galaxy-meow (Jan 6, 2015)

Alice in Wonderland phonestrap

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15408408/


----------



## Hachiro (Jan 7, 2015)

Got myself a tablet, my second drawing/sketch so far. Do love the punk style, probably going to use it a lot.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15409321/ sfw


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 7, 2015)

http://t.facdn.net/15407627@400-1420576682.jpg

Another head picture, this time of my character Spellbound.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 7, 2015)

More Zoophobia fanart
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15419282
There was no better shirt for Damian to wear


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 7, 2015)

More fursuit progress stuff

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15418069/


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 8, 2015)

A NSFW naked-y wallpaper pic of my character...


----------



## Kookyfox (Jan 8, 2015)

Yet another drawing on the events over here.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15423480/

and don't forget: je suis Charlie, nous sommes tous Charlie


----------



## Bonobosoph (Jan 11, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15452778
Just a sona self portrait. Hanging upside down.


----------



## Kookyfox (Jan 11, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15452337/

And another fursona I drew for someone on FAF's TS. Contains epic grin and Jet fighter Mirage 2000


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 12, 2015)

This got so much attention so quickly

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15454990/

I mentally what-the-fuck'd.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 12, 2015)

Pony art #2 for the year! http://t.facdn.net/15450280@400-1421009535.jpg


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 12, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15456726/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15471660/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15471633/ 

^ Dese.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 15, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15459096/

A very sergal-y celebration of having 100 awesome subscribers on the mainsite ^.^

Fun fact: this also was my 100th submission, coincidentally.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 15, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> This got so much attention so quickly
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15454990/
> 
> I mentally what-the-fuck'd.



Five Nights at Glados's

xD


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 15, 2015)

Cruddy dragon sketch
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15482831/

A sergal named Logan and his sentinel scarf companion
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15468796/

A badass green lizard
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15468746/


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

I've not drawn at all since grade school, but since the first of the year, I've been working on teaching myself how to do so (due in part to being inspired by some really good artists and kind people on FA). 

Primarily I've been focusing on basic anatomical sketches and figure drawings. I recently re-did a catgirl though, just to gauge how I've come so far. Link: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15476198/

I have a sketchbook as well. Once I get to 140 sketches, I'll pick up a tablet (a reward for due diligence).


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 15, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Five Nights at Glados's
> 
> xD



40 views, 3 favorites, and a new watch within a few minutes. Only one favorite was a watcher.

Fast forward to 2 days. Its already my most viewed art of all time, and the first to hit triple digits.

Its my most favorites on one submission, unless its still at 10 then its a tie.

It was at 120 views earlier today now its at 131.

...I think I know what I'm gonna milk for exposure.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 15, 2015)

People love game references man, especially when they blend games together.  xD


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 15, 2015)

I want to do comics, but I keep being a lazy fuck.
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15487173/

This is the style I want to use


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 15, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> People love game references man, especially when they blend games together.  xD



Well then you're in luck, because this is coming to digital when I get a chance to work on it.

http://imgur.com/agxEfem


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 15, 2015)

Quick rate huh?
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15487863/

Let's note that it's all mouse work. Straight up MS Paint with the paintbrush tool.


----------



## bakertoons (Jan 17, 2015)

My most recent is this one - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15497148/

Also some comics:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15376740/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15382734/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15400231/


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 17, 2015)

I uploaded all 6 parts to my random story into one pile

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15494158/#cid:91729797


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 17, 2015)

A drawing for someone: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15503183/

And a photograph: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15485552/


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 18, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15512258/

Beards and stuff...


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 19, 2015)

This really creepy NSFW gay ritual porn


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 19, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> This really creepy NSFW gay ritual porn




That is most certainly a really creepy gay ritual.


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 19, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> That is most certainly a really creepy gay ritual.



Ritual porn is one of my favorite things.


----------



## Coffee Lion (Jan 19, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15392735/
Doing my best to be more active with my studies and artwork~


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 19, 2015)

My latest submission was a portrait taken of a friend of mine.  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15519328/


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 20, 2015)

Probably the only thing I will ever submit...unless I start writing porn (but I dare not).

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15525079/


----------



## Bonobosoph (Jan 20, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15529915/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15529869/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15529855/
Arrrgh the mermaid is awful.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 22, 2015)

Submitted today! http://t.facdn.net/15545118@400-1421952663.jpg

I'm happy that my head drawing seems to be better than before. I guess having shifted back to drawing head shots rather than full body it allows me more time to concentrate. I will go back to drawing full body furry art, but that will be later on.


----------



## galaxy-meow (Jan 22, 2015)

Tiny matryoshka themed animals in resin hearts~


----------



## Bonobosoph (Jan 23, 2015)

WIPs. Some comicy shit starring my sona and her friends who I've drawn in the past. Also written about but have never posted their stories. 
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15549431/
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15552073/
Eventually the story will progress lol. Because my sona hasn't seen much action lately, poor lil' bonoboooo.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 24, 2015)

A metric ton of bismuth: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15562120/


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 24, 2015)

*I submitted this awful TF/TG commission I wrote in one afternoon.* I was not at all a fan of the idea, but sucked it up and finished it.


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 24, 2015)

My first ever submission, a bit of backstory for one of the *main characters* in an upcoming story I plan to write.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 24, 2015)

My half of a trade with Renarde, and maybe my best drawing so far.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15565673/


----------



## Edge-chan (Jan 24, 2015)

A wow badge http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15564444/


----------



## dragonclaw554 (Jan 25, 2015)

uh... this

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15552629/


----------



## Charrio (Jan 25, 2015)

My 1719th Submission, wow didn't know it was that high. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15569519/


----------



## Bonobosoph (Jan 25, 2015)

The finished line arts and coloured in versions of my new story panel things. I prefer the line art tbh. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15571366/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15571314/


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 25, 2015)

A wild dog https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15573533/
A flamingo https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15571059/
And a ton of red pandas https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15571076/


----------



## Kazolas (Jan 25, 2015)

CaptainCool said:


> And a ton of red pandas https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15571076/



Sounds good to me!
Here's a red panda I drew =3
https://www.furaffinity.net/full/15546401/


----------



## galaxy-meow (Jan 25, 2015)

Unicorn girl~~


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 26, 2015)

*I made a collage of my #1 wolf husband *(See avatar )


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 27, 2015)

My (small) headphone collection.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 27, 2015)

Going back to the basics with my art so here is a sketch I've done taking in the techniques of other artists and advice from many about my art. 

http://t.facdn.net/15589080@400-1422378075.jpg

Let me know what you think!


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 27, 2015)

BadRoy said:


> *I made a collage of my #1 wolf husband *(See avatar )



That is actually not allowed because those are just screenshots and nothing you made yourself.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 30, 2015)

I actually tried making art on Microsoft Paint. And yes this is probably the best thing I've made ^.^


----------



## ForgetLilliet (Jan 30, 2015)

A comparison between me drawing in my own style and me trying to follow a drawing tutorial.


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 1, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15632118/ this peice, I'm starting a challenge for myself.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 1, 2015)

*The majority right now is a bunch of Five Nights At Freddy's stuff.*


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 1, 2015)

Chapter 1 of a story I've been writing for quite a while now, up to chapter 16 now http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15635064/


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 1, 2015)

This cutesy little lovey-dovey Valentine's Day themed thingy

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15636793/


----------



## Gator (Feb 1, 2015)

an awful fat baby.

whoops not furry


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 2, 2015)

3 drawings of straw type animals. This one is my favorite


----------



## Kookyfox (Feb 2, 2015)

This quick drawing exclusively drawn with trackpad and touchscreen.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 2, 2015)

Shitty titties
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15642925/


----------



## Kookyfox (Feb 2, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Shitty titties
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15642925/



*bar... *oh wait no barf!


----------



## VÃ¦r (Feb 2, 2015)

Just my 'sona some more.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15642686/

And one Gurren Lagann themed one of him.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15643550/


----------



## galaxy-meow (Feb 2, 2015)

girl with a bird-nest looking crown


----------



## TriSAR (Feb 2, 2015)

Ladies in skimpy medieval mage/pristess-ish armor xD

Click here bros.


----------



## AlQuaholic (Feb 3, 2015)

My first fursona!


----------



## Baka94 (Feb 5, 2015)

This:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15661892/


----------



## Horsefur (Feb 5, 2015)

Quick poorly done sketch

www.furaffinity.net/view/15667432/


----------



## bakertoons (Feb 6, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15677191/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15669311/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15661973/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15650442/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15628985/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15595792/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15532661/


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 6, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15680591/ pissy shrew (mature)


----------



## Amber Eyes (Feb 7, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15690378/ Splash. ^.^


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 8, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15697136/

This doodle.

The rest has been fursuit stuff and requests I'm working on


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 8, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15704271/

Literally just finished this thing.

I'm probably gonna count this as Valthera art for when I update my OC popularity chart tomorrow. like 4 days late. hahahhhhh fuck im a tired ass bitch why grammar xDD


----------



## Amber Eyes (Feb 10, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15715505/ Finally got round to having a refsheet made of Amber... clean and SFW, unless your employer's got a vendetta going against deerwolves. ^.^


----------



## Kookyfox (Feb 10, 2015)

I tried to use Gimp to it's full potential, conclusion: Gimp is VERY limited


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 10, 2015)

A test of my digitigrade padding...which actually looks pretty awesome

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15717133/


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 11, 2015)

Alien jews from outer space


----------



## Bonobosoph (Feb 11, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15724760/
Newwww conbadge

Pencil sketch version:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15724782/


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 12, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15731626/

My end of the spontaneous collab <3

*-*


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 13, 2015)

Submitted chapter 3 of my story http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15744908/


----------



## Ieono (Feb 13, 2015)

A few stylized stamps.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 13, 2015)

This thread makes me need wine.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lots of braggy fursuit stuffs

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15756795/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15757324/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15757351/


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 15, 2015)

Fuckin boobs

Slightly NSFW

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15760214/


----------



## drCuddlebug (Feb 15, 2015)

Someone drew me something on /furry/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15758405/


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 15, 2015)

My first sketch in my live. My fursona:  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15751559/


----------



## JavaLeen (Feb 15, 2015)

My very 1st paid commission <3
all the love <3
It was supposed to be a colored sketch but I got so excited about it I got to mostly-lineart it rather than just sketch and blend it XD
I tend to do this often when left to my own devices XD


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Feb 18, 2015)

I've uploaded 2 pics of fursona and some poems. I just joined yesterday, so I'm still getting adjusted 

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15787417/
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15787429/

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15791042/
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15791739/
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15792215/
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15794003/


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 18, 2015)

Fursuit pics

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15757351/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15757324/

...and my new tail for said fursuit


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15787436/


----------



## Kookyfox (Feb 19, 2015)

My first digital drawing that I'm actually somewhat proud of: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15801793/


----------



## Art Vulpine (Feb 20, 2015)

Two pony art! 

Maud Pie- http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15790755/
Sonata Dusk from Equestria Girls as a Pony - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15764774/

Also, I'm starting to write stories based off my furry characters!

Legacy of Kato: Prologue (based in the Star Fox universe) http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15736910/


----------



## jkillyleagh953 (Feb 20, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15809683/ porn :3


----------



## SensetiveWhiskers (Feb 20, 2015)

My last comission  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15692278
And some addopts.. I love this bunnybum! http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15662094/ ♥


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Feb 21, 2015)

I've released new fursonas I made in jasonafex's "Amorous" that I plan to have as characters in my short story series "Long Distance"

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15817223/ (nsfw)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15817167 (sfw)


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 21, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15817355/

A cool wallpaper  for https://www.furaffinity.net/user/WolfNightV4X1


----------



## Ieono (Feb 21, 2015)

A portrait of Ieono~


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 21, 2015)

So I'm going to post two. The first is a sketch I did quick to have my next tattoo idea down on paper. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15727535/
The second is a bouquet arrangement I put together on Valentine's Day from two clearance priced grocery store bouquets. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15756055/


----------



## Spoons8255 (Feb 21, 2015)

Well, I'm fairly new, but I recently posted 3 things from my Deviantart. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15804306/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15804721/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15817661/


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Feb 22, 2015)

I recently posted part 1 of my short story series "Long Distance"

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15826512/ (nsfw)


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 22, 2015)

Just released chapter 14 of my story, http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15826704/ been releasing a chapter daily, I had already prewrote up to chapter 16 before hand, nearly finished with chapter 17, after that 3 more chapters to write then this current story is concluded.


----------



## Amiir (Feb 22, 2015)

I might as well. Here's a drawing of my original universe/world/story thingie http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15826134


----------



## gangstaguru (Feb 23, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15817230/ (SFW)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15817357/ (SFW)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15817429/ (NSFW)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15818332/ (NSFW)


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 23, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15832261/

Fursuit sandals.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/zBJu6oU.jpg


----------



## Keka_Moe (Feb 24, 2015)

Most recent thing I made, would be my character giving a thumbs up with some uplifting advice~ http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15817509/


----------



## Amiir (Feb 24, 2015)

Dah, I posted some new stuff. Nudity ahead

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15846036/


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 24, 2015)

Comm
character ref. nsfw?
http://i.imgur.com/iVFpeR7.jpg


----------



## Mokerel (Feb 25, 2015)

My furless fursona ref. 
I like it, I think I'll keep it 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15849488/


----------



## Art Vulpine (Feb 25, 2015)

First try at drawing fan art besides My Little Pony. So here is Tails from Sonic the Hedgehog: 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15845221/


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 25, 2015)

he's so tall.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 25, 2015)

Besides all the fetish stuff, I wrote this for an art trade. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15754167/ It's rated M btw


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 25, 2015)

A bunch of art requests


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 25, 2015)

A leg of a 3D fursona im making for a guy, whos making me a ref-sheet
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15853105/


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Feb 25, 2015)

^^^This dudes work...pay him to do things. He's awesome o3o


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 25, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ^^^This dudes work...pay him to do things. He's awesome o3o



Ooh you are so nice c:
Thank youuuu


----------



## JavaLeen (Feb 27, 2015)

so because I'm about to draw a winged wolf of my one and most loyal commissioner in this style I've been studying wolf fur dynamics, so my last submission was one of these studies :>
http://t.facdn.net/15873352@400-1425080264.jpg


----------



## Misomie (Feb 28, 2015)

This cutie:

https://www.furaffinity.net/full/15876323/

I've been putting a lot of work into him lately. He's still a WIP but getting there~


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 1, 2015)

Very NSFW stuff but still could be way less tame.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15890125/


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 1, 2015)

My ref-sheet <3
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15887918/


----------



## Appalachia (Mar 2, 2015)

I submitted a character sheet or two a few months back, but that was before I really decided to commit to trying furry art and getting involved in the community, so they don't 'count.' Think of them as a 'soft opening' if you will.
Today however I submitted two doodles of my still-developing Fursona that I'm fairly happy with:
(NSFW warning. All but one of the pictures I have so far submitted has nudity :/)

http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/appalachia/

So this is kind of my 'real' first try at Furry art! Woo!
(So... be nice please)


----------



## SayFate (Mar 2, 2015)

My newest submission is a YCH auction that I'm pretty proud of. *_*
Caution link is NSFW!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15891668/


----------



## Art Vulpine (Mar 2, 2015)

A mixed bag of creations!

Renamon! http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15880084/

Carrot Top from My Little Pony - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15899137/

Mirror Man (a character of my own creation!) http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15899789/


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 2, 2015)

A journal about the state of my relationship.


----------



## Hachiro (Mar 2, 2015)

Got to visit the Niagara Falls and was able to take this shot

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15901461/


----------



## galaxy-meow (Mar 2, 2015)

My first completed YCH =w=
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15902350/


----------



## Pinky (Mar 2, 2015)

My first drawing in forever. It's my sheep fursona sticking his tongue out. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15902689/


----------



## Naesaki (Mar 3, 2015)

Submitted a drawing I had done by Schwarzfox for me and my bf for valentines day <3


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 4, 2015)

A noise-pop-hop song: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15801667/


----------



## Appalachia (Mar 4, 2015)

Working on my shading and lighting and stuff. Because my shading and lighting and stuff needs work 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15919000/


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 5, 2015)

A sad foxy

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15921067/


----------



## gangstaguru (Mar 10, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15956906/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15957156/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15957302/ (NSFW)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15957388/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15957503/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15957630/ (NFSW)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15957690/ (NFSW/Part 2 for the previous one)


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 10, 2015)

Character ref sheet for Valthera.... Finally.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15967733/


----------



## galaxy-meow (Mar 10, 2015)

an ACEO for a trade
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15974344/


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 12, 2015)

Just posted my start-to-finish process for cel-shaded stuff.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15987852/


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 13, 2015)

Some WIP of an idea that's been on my mind for a while and seems to have literally never been done before.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15993245/


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 13, 2015)

Hippo!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15992221/

It makes me smile.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Mar 13, 2015)

First non-fan art furry art in a while. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15996598/


----------



## VÃ¦r (Mar 14, 2015)

A W.I.P. Ref. Sheet for my Fursona.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15994326/


----------



## Amiir (Mar 15, 2015)

Dah, I made some new stuff. Clothing designs inspired by the Renaissance

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16015747/


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 16, 2015)

Some photos of cute critters.
Like these:
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15955176/
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15955114/
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15955454/


----------



## VÃ¦r (Mar 16, 2015)

My first time drawing a Cervine/Deer! Met an awesome FurSuiter over the weekend and hung out with him and another few Suiters. It was a Frolic (Monthly Furry Dance Club event) weekend and he was visiting from out of state. He showed me his suit and I was compelled to draw him!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16020018/


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 17, 2015)

I finished 2 versions of that picture I've been posting in my scraps and in the What Are You Drawing? thread.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16034768/ - Day
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16034786/ - Night

Also I love how the ID's match up except for the last 2 numbers which are flipped


----------



## galaxy-meow (Mar 18, 2015)

Resin WIPs
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16033234/


----------



## Amiir (Mar 18, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16041269/


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 19, 2015)

A VERY NSFW one.

It has dicks. It has 2 guys. It has groping. What more could ya want? =)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16025170/ <-------- NSFW


----------



## Namba (Mar 19, 2015)

You really don't want to know what I last posted. And even if you did, you still don't want to know.


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 19, 2015)

An adorable comic translated from Spanish :3


----------



## S.D.O.S. (Mar 20, 2015)

2 Scalie bastards aka Dragons and 1 fluffy furry

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16055098/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16054940/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16054766/


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 20, 2015)

Gemmy Cave


----------



## Mintys (Mar 21, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16060659/

A finished ref of my sonas anthro form along with her older feral one!


----------



## flletcher (Mar 21, 2015)

i just started a new channel for nightcore/remix/bass boosted songs 

heres the first remix: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16061351/

i am also literally rendering a song right now


----------



## Amiir (Mar 21, 2015)

Some naked guy 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16065157/


----------



## gangstaguru (Mar 26, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16079595/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16079669/ (NSFW)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16079745/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16079814/ (NSFW)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16079883/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16079945/ (NSFW)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16080035/ (NSFW)


----------



## Edge-chan (Mar 26, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16111547 Nekomata ych


----------



## Jambalaya (Mar 27, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15994463/  I hope you like paws   SFW


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 27, 2015)

A unicorn with his horn and penis switched places.

NSFW -------> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16121472/


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 28, 2015)

Ernie from Seasme Street as a Hydra Operative.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16117554/



Alexxx-Returns said:


> A unicorn with his horn and penis switched places.
> 
> NSFW -------> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16121472/


That would suck so much.


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 29, 2015)

Picture for Enorad, for donating to yours truly!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16132161/


----------



## Misomie (Mar 29, 2015)

A doodle of the character I'm making a fursuit of:
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/16133728/


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 29, 2015)

A photo of a rare glowy fruit: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16109902/
And more pandas: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16101059/


----------



## VÃ¦r (Mar 29, 2015)

I drew Luna-P! ^w^

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16132805/


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 30, 2015)

A painting-type thingy that didn't involve a computer

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16142189/


----------



## jojo218 (Mar 30, 2015)

Not much, just a tryout to draw something that looks cute and moe but ended up looking like a BJD http://www.furaffinity.net/full/16141017/and some commission thingie for a friend on fb http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16126333/


----------



## Pinky (Mar 30, 2015)

A poem for my BF http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16094843/


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 30, 2015)

A bust.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Mar 31, 2015)

I uploaded the second chapter of my "Long Distance" series

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16151244/ (NSFW)


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 1, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16159728/

Trying to transition from Traditional media to Digital media. This was my first serious, completely digital, piece I've done.

I only drew the character. I'm horrible at backgrounds so I used Google Sketchup. DON'T JUDGE! >w<


----------



## Sylox (Apr 1, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16058551/ (NSFW)

Been working on parts two and three since I've been in Japan and hope to release the second part tomorrow when I get back home. I'm trying to become a more descriptive writer and I want my stories to be a bit darker and not rely so much on mindless violence/destruction to entertain the reader.

I've also been sketching a new profile ID as well.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 1, 2015)

Rule34 Gadget art, yeah yeah i know I'm a perv lol


----------



## Amiir (Apr 2, 2015)

A general with his faithful knights http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16173369/


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 2, 2015)

Breathplay. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16158656/ (NSFW)

Kinda NSFW due to nudity and subject matter, though it's not particularly explicit. 

A year and a half ago I would never draw anything pornish. Now I feel like it's all I'm doing. Because of the time it takes me to produce a drawing, I need to carefully pick subjects that will hold my interest for a long time, and fetish art is the easiest way to do that. I would probably like to be someone who can produce more than PG-13 fetish material but such pictures usually get more-than-none traffic, and it's not like I'll have any heartbroken fans if I go full porn. Dicks ahoy!


----------



## Red_Lion _ (Apr 6, 2015)

https://d.facdn.net/art/red-lionthe...onthe-bartender_buffalo_monster_in_a_cape.png

A buffalo dude. He started off as a joke doodle but I ended up liking him.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 6, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16181175/ (NSFW)

I managed to upload the second part of my story and plan on finishing the third part today.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 6, 2015)

A bunch of my cosplay photos.


----------



## Hachiro (Apr 7, 2015)

AN Arctic Punk Blue Fox

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16181844/


with...a pink bat.


----------



## Furosity (Apr 7, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16219860/

This cute cat. I should really upload more stuff, I'm just kind of bad about sharing my art.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 8, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16229928/ (part 3; NSFW)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16229872/ (full 30 page story; NSFW)

I finally got around to finishing Part 3 of my story.


----------



## Victor-933 (Apr 8, 2015)

Most recent thing I've submitted is a bust of one of my characters.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 8, 2015)

If i post here again is it spamming?
Sorry it's just I get productive now and then


----------



## Scal3_Dragon (Apr 8, 2015)

A story/art
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16228823/
Lucario/macro/micro fans rejoice.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 8, 2015)

A poem for my boyfriend
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16094843/
And my first ever journal
https://www.furaffinity.net/journal/6643056/


----------



## Amiir (Apr 11, 2015)

A sniper 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16253626/


----------



## Astrium (Apr 11, 2015)

A drawing of someone else's fursona colored in crayon because fuck it, I'm not making a run for colored pencils at ten o' clock at night.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16255228/


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 12, 2015)

Uploaded a photograph and a poem

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16258546/
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16258601/


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 12, 2015)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16242308/ Leafeon is pissed.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 12, 2015)

This, 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16250467/


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 12, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16072957/

One of my arts.

I have a drawing blockade


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 12, 2015)

I uploaded my friend's first podcast that I co-hosted in 

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16261863/


----------



## Red_Lion _ (Apr 12, 2015)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16238752/

Something kinda meta, my oc/author insert character sitting at his desk (kinda sideways like I to irl) drawing out his ideas on his tablet.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 12, 2015)

God i so love this thread, I have been introduced to so many new great artists, thank you for making this thread


----------



## Sylox (Apr 12, 2015)

I colored a sketch using Inkscape. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16262422/.


----------



## Meggyc (Apr 12, 2015)

Here's a Calvin and Hobbes tribute with my webcomic characters that I finished yesterday: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16252759/


----------



## Charrio (Apr 12, 2015)

Meggyc said:


> Here's a Calvin and Hobbes tribute with my webcomic characters that I finished yesterday: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16252759/



Wow that kicks ass!
Great stuff Hon, instant Watch


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 12, 2015)

First chapter of a Regular Show fanfic I wrote a long time ago https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16266555/


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Apr 12, 2015)

A bit NSFW 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16265037/


----------



## aeroxwolf (Apr 14, 2015)

A hand sketch I drew a while back. Shading could be better though http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16273665/


----------



## Pinky (Apr 14, 2015)

I pulled an all-nighter to finish my fursona's backstory and I'm so exhausted now.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16280619/


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 14, 2015)

Lemurs and other critters again. Like this guy:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16271708/


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 14, 2015)

Wrote my first creepypasta 
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16284669/


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 14, 2015)

I submitted a quick drawing adjustment thing I did for fursona boobs.
I'm not sure what the hell I've been doing lately,but they look better now.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 15, 2015)

My second completely digital piece.

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16286302/


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Apr 15, 2015)

A profile ID for Crunchy!!!

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/16282274/

Also, Vaer, dayum. Dat shit good man O-O


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

A poem
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16302981/


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 17, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16307917/

Feral Seppi

...and a journal about shamelessly bribing people to watch me and why i've been so distant lately.


----------



## Meggyc (Apr 18, 2015)

Here's a picture of my comic characters stargazing amongst a Van Gogh styled background 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16312040/

I'm not used to actually making something look painterly. But it was still fun.


----------



## Cocobanana (Apr 18, 2015)

Just a poem: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16298092/


----------



## Jack Fedora (Apr 20, 2015)

The last thing I submitted was a picture I took of a red 1960's Ford Thunderbird. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16180006/


----------



## Charrio (Apr 20, 2015)

Family tradition 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16329573/


----------



## galaxy-meow (Apr 21, 2015)

Bears


----------



## Charrio (Apr 21, 2015)

Here is some Boobs (NSFW)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16341211/


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 21, 2015)

A new chapter of Long Distance: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16341652/


----------



## Art Vulpine (Apr 21, 2015)

An updated version of my character Lysa Lynx

Also my cute watermelon themed pony Watermelon Gush


----------



## Red_Lion _ (Apr 22, 2015)

Did a fancy portrait of my OC Kurt.

https://t.facdn.net/16350533@400-1429682642.jpg


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 22, 2015)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16346395/

A little something for the other day's...ummm...activities.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 22, 2015)

A dedicated avatar, loosely based on a photo of me (she is my 'sona, after all).

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16355248/


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 22, 2015)

This practice sketch http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16316688/


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Apr 22, 2015)

Just finished and posted chapter 3 in my story series (after a month....man work sucks) 

Heres the link: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16358556/


----------



## galaxy-meow (Apr 23, 2015)

A lazy recolor of a previous work ;p


----------



## Sinkio_Vitrell (Apr 23, 2015)

Mine was a rough doodle of a hyena[x]


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 23, 2015)

Sinkio_Vitrell said:


> Mine was a rough doodle of a hyena[x]



"rough doodle"

Uhuh.


----------



## Sinkio_Vitrell (Apr 23, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> "rough doodle"
> 
> Uhuh.



Haha, I was mainly referring to the fact that I didn't do any clean up at the end so some of the color is spilling over the lines.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 26, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/6689077/

Shameless begging for commissions...cus AC and an upcoming anniversary x:


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 26, 2015)

New skull dude doodle
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/16382840/


----------



## Amiir (Apr 26, 2015)

Nurses taking care of babies http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16390626/#cid:95474805

PS: This new sidebar bullshit sucks


----------



## Misomie (Apr 27, 2015)

A portrait of Roark done on a cell phone:
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/16397100/

Screw cell phone art programs. D:<


----------



## Pinky (Apr 27, 2015)

A poem for a friend http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16371235/


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 28, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16408488/

Concept art for my next fursuit project


----------



## Sinkio_Vitrell (Apr 28, 2015)

nsfw : http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16404163/ for a friend of mine.


----------



## Meggyc (Apr 29, 2015)

Human/housefly hybrid nightmare fuel:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16411963/


----------



## Victor-933 (Apr 29, 2015)

I posted a list of Hadean administrative sectors just now. Been doing a pretty thorough rewrite of Hadean fluff and lore lately, probably gonna empty my gallery of Hadean-related works and resubmit on a different account to consolidate stuff.


----------



## HaloTennis (Apr 30, 2015)

My first ever submission! My Fursona:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16363775/

I have a scanner available now so I'll try to upload it the usual way within the next couple of days. Enjoy!


----------



## VÃ¦r (May 1, 2015)

Finally made a ref sheet. =w=||'| About due time too.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16433000/


----------



## Sylox (May 3, 2015)

Finished my first commission!!!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16452204/ (NSFW)


----------



## HaloTennis (May 4, 2015)

I just submitted my second piece!

Fur-inge
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16457778/


----------



## Mayonnaise (May 4, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16460376/ 

 Just something to end a long hiatus.


----------



## Amiir (May 5, 2015)

Two guys swordfighting. No, not THAT swordfighting this time. Nudity ahead http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16471409/


----------



## Sylox (May 5, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16465285/ (NSFW)


----------



## pheonixbat (May 5, 2015)

A fanart picture of Yooka-Laylee! http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16466295/


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (May 10, 2015)

Species for Project Nakti

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16514632/

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16514798/?nocache=1431285853


----------



## Pinky (May 10, 2015)

A story I wrote when I had writer's block https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16474144/


----------



## Sylox (May 10, 2015)

www.furaffinity.net/view/16501176/ (NSFW)


----------



## Punnchy (May 11, 2015)

This nsfw linework https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16512589/ Dragon female and stuff!


----------



## Sylox (May 11, 2015)

Just started a 9 week long series known as Macro Mania. 

Here is the first entry: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16519326/ (NSFW)


----------



## CaptainCool (May 11, 2015)

A mandrill: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16515662/
And a pea*COCK*: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16515567/


----------



## galaxy-meow (May 14, 2015)

some FNAF fan art https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16547412/


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (May 14, 2015)

New Chapter of SL, SP https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16547491/


----------



## Punnchy (May 14, 2015)

More Porn, this time of my bunny, Petal.

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16532317/ NSFW cause it's porn.

I have no idea how it got 58 views....


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Punnchy (May 14, 2015)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16548116/ a mouse, almost nude! NSFW


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (May 15, 2015)

Another chapter up
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16556467/


----------



## Charrio (May 15, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16544295/


----------



## Kookyfox (May 20, 2015)

Black Magic won't take this thread out! I'm bringing it back to life!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16605826/


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 20, 2015)

My gorgeous dragon character Domino pitching a tent

(NSFW ------>) http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16570287/


----------



## Punnchy (May 21, 2015)

This NSFW mouse I added fur texture to and junk.
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16593949/


----------



## Sylox (May 21, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16603814/ NSFW

Short story for a commission.


----------



## macchagamer (May 21, 2015)

nothing much, my paint tool SAI trial expired


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 22, 2015)

I dunno. I'm just taking a crack at abstract art. Please tell me how you feel about it.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16613203/


----------



## Pinky (May 22, 2015)

A femboy story http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16595350/


----------



## commissionedbutts (May 22, 2015)

Warning: Soft NSFW / Pony


----------



## Misomie (May 22, 2015)

This present for my friend's birthday:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16619609/


----------



## Lhune (May 22, 2015)

A much-needed update for my personal character.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16558522/


----------



## Red_Lion _ (May 23, 2015)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16631435/

Some birthday art for everyone's favorite uncledaddy


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 24, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16627303/

This thingy.


----------



## funky3000 (May 24, 2015)

Quite a few things. Mostly an assortment of macro, project Nakti, and my sweetheart <3

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16627139/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16584933/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16573381/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16555327/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16540802/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16528431/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16466369/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16457032/


----------



## galaxy-meow (May 24, 2015)

THESE COOL FUCKING SPARKLY STICKERS YEAH
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16640168/


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

My first attempt at non-anthro. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16615673/


----------



## Serathinian (May 24, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16537523/

A terrible story that I'd like to be heavily criticized so I can write something decent.


----------



## HaloTennis (May 25, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16652610/

My Memorial Day tribute


----------



## VÃ¦r (May 27, 2015)

A commission for a Whovian friend!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16664222/


----------



## Art Vulpine (May 28, 2015)

A return to drawing furries: http://t.facdn.net/16666514@300-1432751444.jpg


----------



## galaxy-meow (May 31, 2015)

Finished up a YCH https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16705059/
I'm quite proud of it, the colors turned out so pretty <3


----------



## Charrio (May 31, 2015)

A few things
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16698169
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16696043/


----------



## Namba (Jun 1, 2015)

A guitar track and some NSFW goodness of my 'sona haha


----------



## MischievousPooka (Jun 3, 2015)

Digimon  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16646345/
And an Egyptian God   http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16625560/


----------



## Kookyfox (Jun 4, 2015)

A new page for my comic: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16723677/
And some sweet NSFW art: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16737713/


----------



## Sylox (Jun 4, 2015)

Third story in my "Macro Mania" series: www.furaffinity.net/view/16690081/ (NSFW)


----------



## funky3000 (Jun 4, 2015)

Macro paw licking smut http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16689781/ (nsfw)
A statue of Valthera http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16711343/
Another picture of the Valthera statue http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16711364/
Version 1 of a free sketch http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16736400/
Version 2 of a free sketch http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16736426/ (kind of nsfw but not very)


----------



## jorinda (Jun 5, 2015)

Utter nonsense. With fursuits. And butt. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16746722/


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Jun 5, 2015)

clay sculpture https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16753415/


----------



## Sylox (Jun 5, 2015)

This weeks installment of Macro Mania: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16753503/ (NSFW)


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Jun 7, 2015)

sculpture: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16763489/


----------



## Charrio (Jun 7, 2015)

Proud of this one, it was very hard to get the shapes right. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16752179/


----------



## Amiir (Jun 7, 2015)

Some guy nearly dying over a loaf of bread (warning: blood) http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16765957/


----------



## magic-doogies (Jun 7, 2015)

This is the most recent thing I've posted.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16758873/

I tend to post a lot more on my tumblr more than anything. I reserve sites like these for my more polished stuff.


----------



## Neroh (Jun 7, 2015)

A few days ago i had a success without lines. Sort of success. I was happy to break away and try something new after so long of working with flat colours and clean inking:
(Troll) http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16714290/

Then I tried working with something a little more furry
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16737309/


----------



## Amiir (Jun 10, 2015)

This time I got two pieces to share. Space exploration

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16793070/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16793085/


----------



## HaloTennis (Jun 10, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16730099/
My friend Brighton's ice-blue dragon fursona


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 10, 2015)

A new character: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16785099/


----------



## flletcher (Jun 12, 2015)

i Just finished a Trance track yesterday, was up to 4:30 am rendering it and compressing it for youtube and all that super exciting stuff 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16810695/


----------



## shiy0 (Jun 12, 2015)

my friends "apparently so" fursona and meh 
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16784787/


----------



## Synomance Blake (Jun 12, 2015)

Wanted to try out a FNAF roleplay, so i guess i made this
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16811988/


----------



## HaloTennis (Jun 12, 2015)

The Final Solution: Chapter 1 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16813084/
Feedback very much appreciated!


----------



## okh (Jun 12, 2015)

My first four sketches... ever! Kinda terrifying honestly but I got a little support which helps. Have a look yourself if you like, could use some tips on Hands, eyes and muzzle..... can never get the muzzle right.


----------



## Astrium (Jun 12, 2015)

okh said:


> My first four sketches... ever! Kinda terrifying honestly but I got a little support which helps. Have a look yourself if you like, could use some tips on Hands, eyes and muzzle..... can never get the muzzle right.



We need some links.


----------



## okh (Jun 12, 2015)

I submited my first sketches... Ever. I am still nervous but I did get a couple good reviews, so I am slowly getting less so. People here are so supportive it's awesome. Take a look for yourself here is my profile (note: 3/4 pictures are babyfur)  http://www.furaffinity.net/user/okh/


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 12, 2015)

A giant kitty cat: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16768724/

More cuddly lemurs: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16768446/ (They were VERY curious and cuddly last Sunday)

And a bald eagle: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16740956/ His name's Max and he tried to bite my finger off when I tried to pet him (which his handler allowed me to do)


----------



## Hell_Charm (Jun 12, 2015)

Quite a lot of stuff actually, I opened this request thread an I'm enjoying it a lot so far 
I'll drop the link to the thread since everything is linked in there and is updated every time I finish one : https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1382686-Random-type-of-drawing-of-your-sona


----------



## Astrium (Jun 13, 2015)

I posted the sketch of a femboy I made the other night when I was practicing proportions. Hands are fucking hard. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16818289/


----------



## galaxy-meow (Jun 13, 2015)

a chibi YCH https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16818368/
really love doing these


----------



## MrWolfhare (Jun 13, 2015)

Wilde Hood, Zootopia's Nick Wilde cosplaying Robin Hood  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16824618/


----------



## Amiir (Jun 13, 2015)

Me cosplaying as a priest, I guess
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16823955/


----------



## Amiir (Jun 16, 2015)

Weird, nobody posted anything these last few days? Huh

Anyway, here's a gun I personally designed. I'm quite happy with how it came out actually http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16849650/


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 16, 2015)

Sergal commission

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16831479/


----------



## Sylox (Jun 16, 2015)

Last week's "Macro Mania" story (NSFW)

www.furaffinity.net/view/16836655/


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 17, 2015)

Gave my sona a bee ornament: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16842096/


----------



## jorinda (Jun 17, 2015)

A derpy-eyed lynx with a shark: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16811136/


----------



## Charrio (Jun 17, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16855357/


----------



## Amiir (Jun 19, 2015)

Military uniform design, Crimean War greatcoat inspired http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16876400/


----------



## Amiir (Jun 22, 2015)

A boy who withstood an irreversible change http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16904367/


----------



## funky3000 (Jun 22, 2015)

A macro/growth porn story that I just let my mind run wild and free with

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16811597/

_Clearly not NSFW huehuehue _=V


----------



## Amiir (Jun 24, 2015)

Some chick showing off her goods, damn right (NSFW ahead) http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16920223/


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Jun 26, 2015)

A nice photo I took https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16921149/

A new country for Planet Nakti https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16935290/

And a new chapter to my story: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16936635/


----------



## Amiir (Jun 26, 2015)

Some fag presenting his ass (NSFW ahead, very fucking gay) http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16937087/


----------



## Victor-933 (Jun 26, 2015)

Sketch of a Dronemaster for my Hadeans http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16940011/


----------



## Imorb (Jun 26, 2015)

My Oc, Oliver.


----------



## HaloTennis (Jun 28, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16939351/

The Final Solution Chapter 2!!!


----------



## Rego_Omina (Jun 28, 2015)

Legend of Zelda: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16583525/
Pokemon: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14494735/
Someone elses OC that they asked me to draw a reff of: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16934043/
Pokemon card: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14494937/


BOOM


----------



## Charrio (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Amiir (Jun 28, 2015)

Naked guys at a beach http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16958552/


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Jun 29, 2015)

New Chapter of Spring Love, Summer Pain
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16962863/


----------



## Sylox (Jun 29, 2015)

This weeks Macro Mania piece (NSFW) 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16963103/


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Jun 29, 2015)

And another chapter up 
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16963812/


----------



## funky3000 (Jun 29, 2015)

REF SHEEET

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16962943/


----------



## pheonixbat (Jun 29, 2015)

Just playing with the buggies! http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16959152/


----------



## Sylox (Jun 29, 2015)

I did one of those comparison memes

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16965708/


----------



## Willow (Jun 29, 2015)

Everyone's favorite forum admin


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Jun 30, 2015)

First chapter of the Tachmou: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16972177/

EDIT: Old submission was faulty. Reuploaded it


----------



## Amiir (Jun 30, 2015)

Yet another boy butt http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16976680/

Edit: ah shit I almost forgot, NSFW for nudity and such


----------



## Waterhead (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm not good at drawing furries; I'm better at abstract art.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16956021/


----------



## Victor-933 (Jul 3, 2015)

Inked and colored my Dronemaster thing. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17003981/


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 3, 2015)

Instrument Project WIP
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17005382/
I have no idea what I'm doing, but it looks okay so far.


----------



## funky3000 (Jul 4, 2015)

Finally a macro Foxy that isn't SFM, MS Paint, or an animatronic!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17010619/


----------



## SodaBubbles (Jul 4, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17005923/

Think that's my fave so far.


----------



## flletcher (Jul 4, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17006867/

A new ambient trance track i made


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Jul 4, 2015)

New Chapters for my Regular Show story:
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16973181/
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16973321/
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/17013918/
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/17013940/

Some symbol art:
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16986043/

And a new chapter of the Tachmou:
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/17000166/


----------



## Victor-933 (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm really bad about submitting something and then later deciding to work on it some more.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17013921/


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 4, 2015)

one of the few non mature/adult commisions i have gotten http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16967596/


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 6, 2015)

A haiku: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17025369/


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 6, 2015)

Stripy sergal commission

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17019393/


----------



## Skooter_waters (Jul 7, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17033775/

I hope craft work is cool to post. Took me a while to make it.


----------



## Amiir (Jul 8, 2015)

A soldier escorting a child to safety. This one's pretty meh actually but I thought I'd share anyway: someone else may find it decent, at the very least http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17049808/


----------



## Victor-933 (Jul 8, 2015)

Threw together a couple short stories. Might do more of these too, dunno yet.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17038929/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17050457/


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 10, 2015)

Slowly coming together
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17066252


----------



## HaloTennis (Jul 10, 2015)

The Final Solution - Chapter Three (Aftermath)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17069204/


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Jul 11, 2015)

New chapter: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/17063725/

A poem: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/17070435/


----------



## Ruwa (Jul 11, 2015)

some characters for sale
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/17078011/


----------



## Amiir (Jul 11, 2015)

A guy with a hunting rifle http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17076793/
Plus a whole lotta lore


----------



## Misomie (Jul 12, 2015)

Concept art of the character for my next fursuit.

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/17079471/


----------



## SodaBubbles (Jul 12, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17005923/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17049527/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17081850/


----------



## Amiir (Jul 14, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17103096/

My OC Alej. Again


----------



## shiy0 (Jul 14, 2015)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/17103693/

hehehe


----------



## aeroxwolf (Jul 17, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17096556/

A new avatar


----------



## Sylox (Jul 17, 2015)

Divine Intervention (NSFW)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17119975/


----------



## KingRalphie (Jul 17, 2015)

Just a drawing of my fursona Ralph I guess. It's not very good but I have only just started drawing I guess 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17123635/


----------



## Pinky (Jul 17, 2015)

Some sketches of my fursona's little sister http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17083749/


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Jul 20, 2015)

A new chapter: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/17155572/


----------



## CaptainZepto (Jul 20, 2015)

Some commissions:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17130468/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17029469/

A watcher freebie:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17103418/


----------



## dischimera (Jul 20, 2015)

Eh I probably won't do this much if again at all...
Anyway, last night I finished a request of a "beefed up" Servine guy.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17155313/

Fair warning, _dubious safety_. Also, don't click if you dislike unrealistically big underwear bulges and beefy anthropomorphic pokemon, or reptilians having nipples and navel, which are realistically impossible to have.


----------



## Synclines (Jul 20, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17148234/

Reference sheet.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 20, 2015)

LemursLemursLemursLemursLemursLemursLemursLemursLemursLemursLemursLemursLemursLemursLemursLemurs :3


----------



## Ieono (Jul 20, 2015)

I wrote a short story about my character, Abe, and I also drew a new picture of him. 

Story: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/17156536/

Picture: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/17156549/


----------



## SodaBubbles (Jul 20, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17158406


----------



## Pinky (Jul 20, 2015)

A love story about my fursona http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17158277/


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 20, 2015)

Pierced sergal boobies!!!!

_*NSFW*_ ----> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17161293/


----------



## nafasat (Jul 21, 2015)

its good with the help of this every one will try to do something new.


----------



## Amiir (Jul 21, 2015)

Requests. 


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17129895/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17129932/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17157634/ (nudity + gay, nothing suggestive nor downright explicit)


----------



## Dinocanid (Jul 21, 2015)

My new avatar http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17167292/


----------



## HaloTennis (Jul 31, 2015)

My new avatar and badge!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17262761/


----------



## SodaBubbles (Jul 31, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17266044/ (taking a break while working on a design trade) MILDLY NSFW FOR MIDDLE FINGER


----------



## dischimera (Aug 2, 2015)

Decided to do a request month thing. Just got the first one one done in about 16 hours total. An (anthro) (beefy) Nidoking in some sort of Jojo pose. Gotta pick the next one and get started...


----------



## Jaden Darchon (Aug 2, 2015)

The original psychic badass, Mewtwo! https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16686020/


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 2, 2015)

I posted a Red memoir before this but majority saw that one: http://www.furaffinity.net/full/17195557/


----------



## That_green_dog (Aug 2, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17256866/  and  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17256920/ i posted these two drawing there not good but there not horrible but im proud.


----------



## SodaBubbles (Aug 4, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17301283/ ssssssssssssssnakey


----------



## Victor-933 (Aug 6, 2015)

Couple of HL1DM maps I've been working on lately.

DM_Clocktower and DM_EnPro


----------



## SodaBubbles (Aug 7, 2015)

A gift for a friend http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17330107/

and the inks part of a trade with fishie-lips http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17301283/


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Aug 16, 2015)

Month later and I've uploaded a new chapter  https://www.furaffinity.net/view/17412107/


----------



## Amiir (Aug 17, 2015)

After more requests I made some art for myself, featuring a Interstellar cosplay http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17425714


----------



## Joybit (Aug 17, 2015)

Photos of two NES Reproductions that I made: The Legend of Double Moon and The 100 World Story


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 17, 2015)

A sad wet panda:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17415978/

And an incredibly grumpy wet lion:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17415912/


----------



## Amiir (Aug 23, 2015)

(NSFW, male nudity) One stretchy dravaan! http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17480118/

(NSFW, male nudity) And a muscular sirani http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17452756/


----------



## Hell_Charm (Aug 24, 2015)

Working on some personal stuff in between raffle prizes and my first ever commission

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17491161/


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 24, 2015)

Lemurs, as usual.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17491301/


----------



## Keeroh (Aug 24, 2015)

Cute lioness butts~! (SFW) http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17410941/


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 23, 2016)

An adorable YCH I bought a while ago. Yep, I'm finally buying art instead of being a freeloader! www.furaffinity.net: Asserting my Superiority - YCH by KingAngelDragon by funky3000


----------



## SodaBubbles (Feb 23, 2016)

Some of my most recent stuff:
www.furaffinity.net: [P] Music by sodabubbles
www.furaffinity.net: Rivendell by sodabubbles
www.furaffinity.net: ★ 2016 Price Sheet ★ by sodabubbles
www.furaffinity.net: She's a Fan by sodabubbles
www.furaffinity.net: Red_The_Hunter Raffle Sketch by sodabubbles


----------



## dojero (Feb 24, 2016)

YCH's that no one wants to buy hahaha


----------



## Owleri (Mar 5, 2016)

Most recent is a sheet showing all currently open adopts: www.furaffinity.net: Adopt Reminder [Mass Sale] by Kindieroops

Though as far as most recent design
www.furaffinity.net: One-off Design: Armoured Ladybug [Open] by Kindieroops

I'm gonna start doing less adopts for a while to add a bit more variety to my gallery c:


----------



## 8BitPandaStrike (Mar 5, 2016)

Here is my most recent submission. A bit on the mature side... www.furaffinity.net: Day 5: She Means Business by 8BitPandaStrike


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 5, 2016)

really proud of this piece.


----------



## Bidoyinn (Mar 6, 2016)

One of my characters seconds before getting his ass kicked, I guess www.furaffinity.net: HOLD UP by Bidoyinn


----------



## Victor-933 (Mar 7, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: [X3TC] No Kill Like Overkill by Victor-933 -- Some X3: Terrain Conflict fan crap.

www.furaffinity.net: [HL1DM] Garage (Working Title) by Victor-933 -- an unnamed HL1 map.

www.furaffinity.net: Tel'Shor-class Command Carrier by Victor-933 -- A spaceship rendered in HL1 because I haven't found an actual modeling program as intuitive as Hammer.


----------



## CarbonCoal (Mar 7, 2016)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/19290449/-A purple bear yo-kai

www.furaffinity.net: Chen by carboncoal-My orginal character Chen(the character in my avatar).This is the first time I've drawn a finished picture of him since I was teenager.

No one seems to care about either of these drawings.


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Mar 7, 2016)

A recent commisssion I made... EXTREMELY NSFW: www.furaffinity.net: Brutal-- oh myyyyyy... by thecomicman


----------



## Namba (Mar 8, 2016)

CaptainCool said:


> Lemurs, as usual.
> www.furaffinity.net: Big Momma loves you... by lollazer


EEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## stablercake (Mar 8, 2016)

Posted this little dude this morning

www.furaffinity.net: Turfalo by stablercake


----------



## SodaBubbles (Mar 9, 2016)

NSFW www.furaffinity.net: Alone by thorns-and-roses NSFW to my adult page
www.furaffinity.net: Embershard - Sketch by sodabubbles sketch
www.furaffinity.net: Got Your Brown Pants? by sodabubbles Deadpool!


----------



## Victor-933 (Mar 14, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: 02.17.2483 by Victor-933 A short story set in my Hadean universe.



*Context/spoilers:*
Sometime in 2482 the colony of Almerisan was completely destroyed by an alien race, and all celestial bodies in the system other than the star were ripped apart for mining. The colony was still very young and had insufficient infrastructure to communicate with the rest of the Federation more often than every two weeks. Hadeankind would have no official warning of the danger until the second half of 2483 when a more populous colony was attacked and destroyed.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 14, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Lunge by Fallowfox

Sabre tooth tiger


----------



## SodaBubbles (Mar 15, 2016)

Completed chakat image! www.furaffinity.net: Chakat Embershard by sodabubbles


----------



## violetwood (Mar 15, 2016)

Just finished the cover for a comic project ^_^ Cover Page


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 15, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Reclining bull by Fallowfox [NSFW]

Pinup of a sexy golden bull


----------



## Glor666 (Mar 15, 2016)

some sylvari fanart from gw2
www.furaffinity.net: I channel the flames by Glor666



Fallowfox said:


> Just realised the hair is petals!


yeah she is a plant person ;D


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 15, 2016)

Glor666 said:


> some sylvari fanart from gw2
> www.furaffinity.net: I channel the flames by Glor666


Just realised the hair is petals!


----------



## aagreen121 (Mar 15, 2016)

i've submitted alot of art but the one i like alot that i submitted last was this one www.furaffinity.net: good night to game by aagreen121


----------



## Owleri (Mar 18, 2016)

Just submitted some character art (some that I forgot to post for a while too ;v; )

www.furaffinity.net: Ref: Sauda, Zebra Centaur by Kindieroops
and
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/19409176/


----------



## SolDirix (Mar 18, 2016)

I probably should have made this a few years sooner since the Jay Naylor fandom appears to have shrunk, but here ya go:
www.furaffinity.net: Guilt by Solid_Spy


----------



## aagreen121 (Mar 19, 2016)

newest oc Kiera
www.furaffinity.net: New OC Kiera by aagreen121


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 19, 2016)

My very first Furry drawing!
(๑•͈ᴗ•͈)





www.furaffinity.net: My attempt at making a Husky by Notkastar

It's only up hill from here!


----------



## Victor-933 (Mar 21, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: OLD STUFF: Chameleon Mk1 Exosuit by Victor-933 Embarrassing terrible old crap


----------



## Inzoreno (Mar 21, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Boo Radley's Hoot by Inzoreno A kinda-bad recording of a Great Horned Owl hoot.


----------



## DianiTheOtter (Mar 21, 2016)

Art I commissioned from artists. Yes, I gave them credit.


----------



## ardillacheshire (Mar 22, 2016)

My latest submiddion on FA is a comparation of a draw in a lapse of time of 4 years. Nsfw btw www.furaffinity.net: Comparasion - 4 years by ardillaCheshire


----------



## Jazz Panther (Mar 23, 2016)

This is the most recent thing I posted on FA...







I have got another drawing in the works, but it is going to be a while until that is finished. I have to balance it out with school work.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 23, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Requested by DukeofRawsome by the_morning_star
www.furaffinity.net: Toothy by the_morning_star
www.furaffinity.net: Rose by the_morning_star


----------



## Victor-933 (Mar 23, 2016)

This abomination:
www.furaffinity.net: [Dumb Shit] BLAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH by Victor-933


----------



## Bagger288 (Mar 25, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Malignant Commons by Bagger288


----------



## Suki262 (Mar 25, 2016)

The recent ones that I had posted where these:

www.furaffinity.net: Commission for Midsummer by Suki262
www.furaffinity.net: Suki's 100 Watchers by Suki262


----------



## SodaBubbles (Mar 25, 2016)

Anime style: www.furaffinity.net: CUTE POM AND LOVELY SHARK by sodabubbles
char sheet commission www.furaffinity.net: [C] Felicity Longis Character Sheet by sodabubbles


----------



## Puppenstein (Mar 25, 2016)

Lil drawing for special someone: www.furaffinity.net: Snoot Boop by Puppenstein


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 25, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Plush easter bunny by Fallowfox

Plush stuff


----------



## ZacAttackk (Mar 25, 2016)

Yesterday I posted a picture of my otter OC on a bean bag :-3
www.furaffinity.net: Beanbag by ZacAttackk

Currently drawing a scene of a few of my characters hanging out on a wall at night


----------



## SodaBubbles (Mar 27, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Sharrrrrrrrrk by sodabubbles


----------



## SodaBubbles (Mar 27, 2016)

Okay! Might as well post today's then.

Pritchard and Jensen from Deus Ex Human Revolution not pleased with my treatment of them for Easter:




Link: www.furaffinity.net: Deus LOLEx -F5 for update by sodabubbles

And my fan char Rachel:




Link: www.furaffinity.net: Rachel by sodabubbles


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 27, 2016)

My Nerf arsenal as of Friday morning.
I have since acquired a Strongarm for use as a sidearm.
The dart belt has been modified to hold fifty darts, and the Raider Drum it's sitting on is full. Got seven that don't presently have a home (might rig up an old belt into a bandolier)


----------



## wolfoxyo (Mar 30, 2016)

I posted this nice thing here: www.furaffinity.net: Gray Red by WolfoxYo


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 3, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Arcana reference by Fallowfox (SFW, underpants)
www.furaffinity.net: Arcana reference by Fallowfox (NSFW, nude)

A reference sheet for a friend, because the artist he hired let him down.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 5, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Spring by Fallowfox

a painting


----------



## 8BitPandaStrike (Apr 6, 2016)

I made this... and still thinking and running a vote for a title /
www.furaffinity.net: Untitled.... by 8BitPandaStrike

You can vote here.. POLL TIME!!! -- 8BitPandaStrike's Journal -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## scet (Apr 6, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Trip globbers by Scet

drew my twin goos like this after seeing the movie the croods for the first time


----------



## Darth-Dukes (Apr 6, 2016)

Gift art for someone

www.furaffinity.net: Gift Art:Xabi by Darth-Dukes


----------



## SodaBubbles (Apr 7, 2016)

more stuff!

bloody shark- may not be work safe www.furaffinity.net: BLOODSHARK by sodabubbles
www.furaffinity.net: Rattigami by sodabubbles
www.furaffinity.net: Orion - Color! by sodabubbles
www.furaffinity.net: Dance of the Lotus - Color by sodabubbles

and some inks but nobody cares about those XD (jk)


----------



## 8BitPandaStrike (Apr 7, 2016)

This www.furaffinity.net: Close But No Food For You! by 8BitPandaStrike
and www.furaffinity.net: Straight To Video Cover by 8BitPandaStrike
and www.furaffinity.net: Hi Seatboi! by 8BitPandaStrike


----------



## Fopfox (Apr 8, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Two Princes, One Girl, One Thief Part 2/2 by Fopfox

Second part of my first erotic story. I got a lot of great feedback on the first though I'm not sure if I applied them very well.

Still, I definitely will in the next adventure with the character


----------



## scet (Apr 9, 2016)

Nsfw commission

www.furaffinity.net: commission for Naiwi69 by Scet

Oh yeah boy! Goo and furs kissesy kisses


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 9, 2016)

Drew this back in December. Only used a protractor to make the circle and referenced the book cover for the rest


----------



## xokux (Apr 9, 2016)

Hmmm.. 
I have to think of some neat ideas.  

I must get my creative cap on soon


----------



## Fopfox (Apr 10, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Royal Anxieties - The Lupine Lover by Fopfox

Eh, I have mixed feelings about this one. Still, I felt the need to upload.


----------



## arashim (Apr 11, 2016)

a desert eagle in my scraps titled, "stalker repellent" lmao!


----------



## EN1GMAT1C (Apr 11, 2016)

Made this for a friend c:


----------



## Inzoreno (Apr 11, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Me and My Lady by Inzoreno


----------



## SodaBubbles (Apr 12, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Otter1293 request sketch by sodabubbles
www.furaffinity.net: Sugarbeat by sodabubbles
www.furaffinity.net: NickyThaHusky Sketch Headshot by sodabubbles
www.furaffinity.net: You Done? by sodabubbles
www.furaffinity.net: Cigarette by sodabubbles
www.furaffinity.net: Don't Like You by sodabubbles
www.furaffinity.net: Contemplation by sodabubbles
www.furaffinity.net: Grump by sodabubbles

A whole lot apparently! XD


----------



## scet (Apr 12, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Adam goo bending by Scet

www.furaffinity.net: tigoo and his bby by Scet

and an animated one 

www.furaffinity.net: sketch 7 by Scet


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 12, 2016)

Here's some old artwork I sketched back in High School
www.furaffinity.net: Some kind of alien spacecrafts by strangeguy32000
www.furaffinity.net: GUNS! GUNS! AND MORE GUNS! by strangeguy32000
www.furaffinity.net: Fantasy Map of the realm of Valdaroth by strangeguy32000
www.furaffinity.net: The start of something that never happened by strangeguy32000
www.furaffinity.net: Brochure ad of some kind by strangeguy32000
www.furaffinity.net: Old Wizard guy by strangeguy32000
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/19660254/
And two I did this week
www.furaffinity.net: Dilo by strangeguy32000
www.furaffinity.net: When Dinosaurs Ruled by strangeguy32000


----------



## SodaBubbles (Apr 13, 2016)

this www.furaffinity.net: Tea? -Doodle by sodabubbles

Which is for @TidesofFate


----------



## TidesofFate (Apr 13, 2016)

SodaBubbles said:


> this www.furaffinity.net: Tea? -Doodle by sodabubbles
> 
> Which is for @TidesofFate


This is hilarious.


----------



## SodaBubbles (Apr 13, 2016)

8D glad you think so!


----------



## Fopfox (Apr 15, 2016)

Wrote another story featuring the protagonist of my first erotic story. I think I'll make a series out of it, it's the kind of character you can just drop in a situation and the adventure makes itself. 

www.furaffinity.net: Old Bounty, Old Fling by Fopfox


----------



## SodaBubbles (Apr 17, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Kaulder - Past Self by sodabubbles
www.furaffinity.net: [T] Kylo - Cropped by sodabubbles
www.furaffinity.net: Fixing Things - WIP by sodabubbles stage 1 wip
www.furaffinity.net: Fixing Things - WIP - Inks by sodabubbles stage 2 wip 

currently coloring that last one.


----------



## SodaBubbles (Apr 17, 2016)

And the final color of the WIP image, plus a new tidier approach to soft shading:

www.furaffinity.net: Fixing Things by sodabubbles

www.furaffinity.net: Taps - Soft Shade Practice by sodabubbles


----------



## SodaBubbles (Apr 17, 2016)

more. I'm on a roll today I guess. XD

www.furaffinity.net: Laurel by sodabubbles


----------



## scet (Apr 18, 2016)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/19714560/


----------



## ZacAttackk (Apr 18, 2016)

Spanish dragon dood ^o^




www.furaffinity.net: Darkwing by ZacAttackk


----------



## Vatinyan (Apr 19, 2016)

Updated my gallery the other day, after being awfully late in doing so. These two were among the uploads:

www.furaffinity.net: Chibi Amber by Vatinyan


 

www.furaffinity.net: Steven - Finale by Vatinyan


----------



## Fopfox (Apr 23, 2016)

Finally submitted the third part of my fantasy series.

Maybe the next will be in a month or two...

www.furaffinity.net: Guild of Arms Part 3 - Dog of War by Fopfox

I also submitted a lighter, romantic piece in the same setting:

www.furaffinity.net: Freedom in Love by Fopfox


----------



## SodaBubbles (Apr 25, 2016)

A bunch of sketchy NSFW blood/violence/mild gore stuff

www.furaffinity.net: Drowning by sodabubbles
www.furaffinity.net: -CHOKE- by sodabubbles
www.furaffinity.net: -COUGH- by sodabubbles
www.furaffinity.net: Try Not To Bleed Out by sodabubbles
www.furaffinity.net: Don't Scream by sodabubbles
www.furaffinity.net: -DONE- by sodabubbles
www.furaffinity.net: Death Becomes Her by sodabubbles
www.furaffinity.net: [C] Living Dead Dj'huu by sodabubbles
www.furaffinity.net: Headshot by sodabubbles


----------



## Puppenstein (Apr 26, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: UTA NO CHIKARA by Puppenstein
A lil gift to a close friend of mine, her sona in a relic from symphogear


----------



## modfox (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 27, 2016)

This NSFW nudity thing of my main character.
More space butts (slightly NSFW).


----------



## Ricky (Apr 30, 2016)

I think this is my first submission 

I might make it a daily thing. That sounds like it could be fun :V

www.furaffinity.net: Fictional Fables of a Filthy Fucking Rabbit - April 30 by ricky


----------



## scet (Apr 30, 2016)

I drew from my pipe cleaner dummies on my goos 

www.furaffinity.net: pipe poses by Scet

www.furaffinity.net: pipe poses by Scet


----------



## reptile logic (Apr 30, 2016)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/19835533/

There. All I have for now.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 30, 2016)

A very NSFW story involving my main character.


----------



## Puppenstein (May 1, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: holy shit it's hot here what the fugg by Puppenstein
Was supposed to be sketch practice but that always ends up with something more


----------



## RosetheCrux (May 1, 2016)

I made my sergal sona into this aha


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 7, 2016)

A new icon.


----------



## Takoto (May 9, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Bakeneko by Takoto
My last proper picture submitted to fA


----------



## Puppenstein (May 10, 2016)

Two little sketch doodles.
www.furaffinity.net: Hellhound wilin harder ft.Mc Ride by Puppenstein
www.furaffinity.net: Dragunz by Puppenstein




http://puu.sh/oMLFo/76abe9035c.png


----------



## smoaer (May 10, 2016)

Dirty, Dirty animated Renamon.....


----------



## Atelier (May 11, 2016)

I'm godawful about submitting...anything? I don't draw as much as I should, and when I do I take forever.
Last artwork I uploaded was a bust commission for a cool dude I met on tumblr, last thing I uploaded was a little short vignette I wrote for my perspectives class that I enjoyed.
www.furaffinity.net: [COMM] Sothe Bust by Sean_Hart
www.furaffinity.net: Morning by Sean_Hart (Mature rating. It's rather sensual, but not quite explicit)


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 11, 2016)

I submitted pictures of sexy Deathclaws.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 12, 2016)

Just uploaded the first 14 pages of my web comic, 'iN THE LOOP'. (more coming soon!)

is there an easier way to display the pages in order? i have all the page submissions in the same 'folder' but i'm not familiar with how FA displays uploads and foldered images. For now i just have a link to the cover page in ever description but i don't know how convenient that is for people. Also, is there a way to see _whole comments_ in my messages page? Having to revisit each and every submission to read the comments could get a little annoying when they start flooding in and i have sooooooo many submissions posted at once.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 12, 2016)

My attendance.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 15, 2016)

Posted the bio page (very mild NSFW) for my comic's main character to cap off the first chapter.
i posted the full spread as well as separate comic pages 14 and 15. Critique appreciated!


----------



## TodoxasRogue69 (May 15, 2016)

One of my latest pieces of Yiff fan art.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 15, 2016)

TodoxasRogue69 said:


> One of my latest pieces of Yiff fan art.


i'm legitimately curious. Do you use MSPaint for your art?


----------



## Kioskask (May 15, 2016)

I recently submitted my very first attempt at using a graphics tablet to draw an anthro.
www.furaffinity.net: Fursona Attempt by Kioskask


----------



## TodoxasRogue69 (May 15, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i'm legitimately curious. Do you use MSPaint for your art?


ACtually, I don't. i use an online free to use photo editing website called BeFunky.com to make my artwork.


----------



## Puppenstein (May 16, 2016)

Regrets
www.furaffinity.net: POPPLIO SMASH by Puppenstein


----------



## rhansen23 (May 16, 2016)

I'm rewriting my story 'Acceptable Hazard' and submitting it again. I'll actually finish it this time I hope.


----------



## SodaBubbles (May 18, 2016)

mildly NSFW www.furaffinity.net: Frankie's Pantyhose by sodabubbles


----------



## galaxy-meow (May 19, 2016)

Cute rings :v
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/20031958/


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 23, 2016)

Novel Submission For Contest. (some NSFW content)


----------



## Saokymo (May 23, 2016)

Both are SFW, or at least don't feature nudity:
Vix Archer
Auburn Wood Elf


----------



## AsheSkyler (May 23, 2016)

A handsome fox.


----------



## SodaBubbles (Jun 1, 2016)

INKS for my slowly-in-progress image of this character in the barrow Folgunthur from Skyrim for my 500 watchers thanks (as long as it's taken me, I should have about double that when I'm done haha =__= ) Pretty pleased with how the details have come out so far tho.
Link: www.furaffinity.net: Skyrim - Folgunthur : INKS by sodabubbles


----------



## SodaBubbles (Jun 1, 2016)

@Kioskask

It's not terrible at all! The anatomy is solid and the fur flows nicely. I think what'd help with it is to make the wolf's eye a color other than gray (maybe white if you're intending to work in monochrome (aka black-n-white)) and the moon. I can see the brush strokes of your tool which is great-- just make sure you follow the flow of the fur you've already drawn, and it'll look even better. But you're doing just fine as it is <3


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 1, 2016)

My glorious and unbridled wisdom for the masses


----------



## AsheSkyler (Jun 1, 2016)

This month's ACEO trade.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 2, 2016)

A very NSFW suggestive pic of my main character.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 6, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Deer sniffing socks by Fallowfox [NSFW] Male deer sock fetish thing
www.furaffinity.net: Foxy lady by Fallowfox [NSFW] female fox request


----------



## Coryn Asur (Jun 6, 2016)

I submitted three pictures yesterday.
www.furaffinity.net: Craving for attention by CottonKatt
www.furaffinity.net: Golden horns by CottonKatt
www.furaffinity.net: Offensive mode by CottonKatt


----------



## AsheSkyler (Jun 6, 2016)

Two sketches today.

www.furaffinity.net: $5 Sketch - Not-so-Static Otter by AsheSkyler
www.furaffinity.net: $5 Sketch - Yanori by AsheSkyler


----------



## Katriel (Jun 6, 2016)

Aside from training requests, I've posted

Oversized Sweater of my pink dragonfloof from @RosetheCrux and
[Free Adoptable 'Egg' Raffle] Talismans of War which perhaps you should enter


----------



## SodaBubbles (Jun 8, 2016)

Both of these look better on FA since they have transparent backgrounds, but hey!


----------



## SodaBubbles (Jun 19, 2016)

A binturong for my unusual animals alphabet- gothic style portraits of animals you may or may not have heard of: www.furaffinity.net: Unusual Animals #2 - B is for... by sodabubbles
And two pixels of my stardragons
Zev: www.furaffinity.net: Zevras Pixel by sodabubbles
and Selena: www.furaffinity.net: Selena - Pixel by sodabubbles


----------



## foxicube (Jun 19, 2016)

Here's what i submitted :


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 19, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Cingal by Fallowfox


----------



## Inzoreno (Jun 19, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Akai and Lana by Inzoreno
www.furaffinity.net: Emma Close Up by Inzoreno


----------



## Ducktits (Jun 20, 2016)

A bunch of birds with huge breasts. :V That is what I do.
www.furaffinity.net: Mallory McMallard by Ducktits
www.furaffinity.net: Margaret by Ducktits


----------



## TheBeaver (Jun 20, 2016)

Man lookin at all this stuff makes me feel bad that I can't draw D:


----------



## SodaBubbles (Jun 21, 2016)

Anybody can draw! I've taught plenty of people. Just takes time and patience if you want to learn.

www.furaffinity.net: Skyrim Color WIP by sodabubbles A big project I'm working on


----------



## SodaBubbles (Jun 22, 2016)

A pixel! I love making pixels www.furaffinity.net: Daleen Pixel by sodabubbles


----------



## TheBeaver (Jun 22, 2016)

You should totally draw a cookie with a tail


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jun 26, 2016)

A sketch of my new Splatoon OC.

www.furaffinity.net: New Inkling OC WIP by JediMasterFox


----------



## Agatha-Hart (Jul 4, 2016)

I just joined Furaffinity so I'm slowly posting older works.  The last thing I posted was a page from my webcomic, Nightmare Boyfriend... so it'd probably be better to link you guys to the first page lol: www.furaffinity.net: Nightmare Boyfriend Ch1 Pg 3 by Agatha-Hart


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jul 7, 2016)

Callie and Marie from Splatoon posing in sling bikinis (NSFW):

www.furaffinity.net: Squid Sisters Photo Shoot (WIP) by JediMasterFox


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Jul 7, 2016)

umm.........poetry?...


----------



## galaxy-meow (Jul 7, 2016)

A goldfish! It's not done yet...


----------



## Prostapheresys (Jul 11, 2016)

Some writing: 
www.furaffinity.net: The Avalon Agency: a propaganda poster by prostap
www.furaffinity.net: The Golgothians by prostap


----------



## ArtVulpine (Jul 11, 2016)

My Fursona: Spellbound!


----------



## drawain (Jul 13, 2016)

Commission experiment with black and white mixed-media. 

www.furaffinity.net: COMMISSION // Shadow from above by Drawain


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jul 17, 2016)

My newest OC:

www.furaffinity.net: New OC - Claudia Koopa by JediMasterFox


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 17, 2016)

Been playing with my maned wolf guy..
www.furaffinity.net: Zen by FlannelFox
www.furaffinity.net: Smiley by FlannelFox


Spoiler



I'm a sucky artist


----------



## drawain (Jul 17, 2016)

More art spam!


----------



## Botticella89 (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 18, 2016)

Just a YCH I got done


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 18, 2016)

Work in progress, worked on it 25 minutes so far, Going to add a detailed background.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 18, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Work in progress, worked on it 25 minutes so far, Going to add a detailed background.


25 minutes? Damn... thats good.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 18, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> 25 minutes? Damn... thats good.



I have drawn lots and lots of mecha to the point where my hand does all the work and not my brain. That's why I have diversified myself over the past year


----------



## Generalguy64 (Jul 18, 2016)

2 terrible sketches of video game characters.








I am not an artist.


----------



## drawain (Jul 19, 2016)

My part of a trade. c:


----------



## Generalguy64 (Jul 20, 2016)

Mettaton!




Hands are hard to draw.


----------



## Taroni (Jul 21, 2016)

I post too much nsfw, unsure if I should link but here is a clean one.


----------



## Majinekos (Jul 21, 2016)

Recently joined so I don't really have much, but I posted this earlier today: www.furaffinity.net: Counting up the loot. by Nekomajinsama
I'm quite pleased by it honestly, still new to drawing animal characters, so I think it came out pretty good.


----------



## SodaBubbles (Jul 21, 2016)

Been a while! All recent commissions. I AM currently open if you're interested, prices here: www.furaffinity.net: Price Sheet by sodabubbles
NSFW: www.furaffinity.net: The Dark Queen -Comm by sodabubbles Cerberus gal (also posting her icon)


----------



## Prostapheresys (Jul 31, 2016)

My first story! www.furaffinity.net: Ignis fatui: a fateful encounter by prostap


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 31, 2016)

A Fallout fan fiction.

www.furaffinity.net: Fallout: The Strain by Ashkay


----------



## Taroni (Jul 31, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Peri bondage bikini coloured by Taroni
My slime girl hybrid Peri in a bondage bikini


----------



## Generalguy64 (Jul 31, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Dreading this sketch (WIP) by generalguy64
Started a sketch of Kindred's Lamb. One of the characters that made me realize I was a furry.


----------



## cobalt-blue (Jul 31, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Glass Dragon by cobalt-blue

Stained Glass Dragon.


----------



## Generalguy64 (Aug 1, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Tell me again, little Lamb (WIP) by generalguy64

Finished the sketch and I don't actually hate how it turned out. Going to color it later.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 1, 2016)

Posted the first page (cover title) of a new series for my comic. it's gonna be a shorty but after that the short strips will start coming out with more regularity.


----------



## Generalguy64 (Aug 1, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: They laugh, and scream, and dance, and flee... by generalguy64
I finished the drawing I've been working on.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 1, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Life of a Rogue Samurai by DravenDonovan


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 1, 2016)

I recently submitted this!


https://imgur.com/height%3D822%3Bid%3DaenXXVz%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D1680


----------



## SodaBubbles (Aug 2, 2016)

last commission before a month break.


----------



## galaxy-meow (Aug 18, 2016)

Alola Marowak!
www.furaffinity.net: Alola Marowak by galaxy-meow


----------



## Generalguy64 (Aug 20, 2016)

Old emblem for a game I'm a fan of.


----------



## Prostapheresys (Aug 23, 2016)

The character I just started playing with my friends on Pathfinder ---> www.furaffinity.net: RPG ninja Kitsune shape-shifter by prostap


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 23, 2016)

Posted a new page to my comic series, 'iN THE LOOP'. [/shamelessplug]


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Aug 23, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Wolf-Snipe The Movie by W0lfSn1pe

True content is under YT link


----------



## ArtVulpine (Aug 24, 2016)

I've been experimenting with Anime art while still trying to keep some furry influences. 

Also, for you Steven Universe fans, I created an original character, a brash, cocky Gem named Citrine...


----------



## margaritas-s (Aug 24, 2016)

A sketch commission with a chubby wolf trying to squeeze down a rabbit burrow. 

www.furaffinity.net: Chubby Guy by margaritas-s


----------



## Generalguy64 (Aug 24, 2016)

A work in progress of my Meowstic character.

www.furaffinity.net: Say hello to my little friend! (WIP) by generalguy64


----------



## darien (Aug 24, 2016)

latest finished work is: www.furaffinity.net: Renamon 3D Model by Darien (Warning: NSFW)
latest work in progress is: www.furaffinity.net: [WIP] 3D GiftArt - Natasha (updated) by Darien (link is SFW)


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Aug 24, 2016)

Latest sketches just in!


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 24, 2016)

i did this


----------



## Sl0shy (Aug 25, 2016)

click for full view.




here, we have a tribute to Sparkle the Cat @ DA whooping the ass of my OC, Bri the gardevoir at smash bros. as my other OC, Rachel the yoshi watches.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 25, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Pursuit by Fallowfox


----------



## DoeDog (Aug 26, 2016)

Page 03 of this short comic i am making, don't worry there's porn later :v

Userpage of doedog -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## twilightakamar (Aug 27, 2016)

Ah, tried to auction off some yhcs. Took them down when nothing came of it. Going to try another tactic later most recent beyond that I can't post here.


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Aug 29, 2016)

Just commissions I've done and was permitted to use as samples.  Hoping to upload more!


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Aug 29, 2016)

DoeDog said:


> Page 03 of this short comic i am making, don't worry there's porn later :v
> 
> Userpage of doedog -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


Heyyy!  Porn or no porn, this art is FANTASTIC!  Could publish your own Manga or Furnovels!


----------



## SodaBubbles (Sep 6, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Enoki Asleep by sodabubbles


----------



## Prostapheresys (Sep 7, 2016)

second part of my story:
----> www.furaffinity.net: Ignis fatui: the omen by prostap <----


----------



## Julen (Sep 7, 2016)

I submitted this thing and i still can't understand how i got a couple of faves out of it. 
www.furaffinity.net: I spent 5 hours working on this by Julen

I really can't


----------



## SodaBubbles (Sep 10, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Comm - Luminessa by sodabubbles


----------



## ZacAttackk (Sep 11, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Sad wuff by ZacAttackk


----------



## DoeDog (Sep 14, 2016)

Sparrow-the-Wolfess said:


> Heyyy!  Porn or no porn, this art is FANTASTIC!  Could publish your own Manga or Furnovels!




Actually there is porn now :v www.furaffinity.net: After Movies 05 Color by DoeDog


----------



## SodaBubbles (Sep 14, 2016)

First two of four raffle busts. Altered my lining style a little thinner inside lines but still the nice thick outlines.

www.furaffinity.net: Raffle Bust The First by sodabubbles for indominusssd
www.furaffinity.net: Raffle Bust The Second by sodabubbles for nyxiee


----------



## rknight (Sep 18, 2016)

An NSFW  pic of my main character.
www.furaffinity.net: Quick Jack by RKnight


----------



## galaxy-meow (Sep 18, 2016)

Paopu Fruit


----------



## Orgunis (Sep 18, 2016)

A flat color commission of Midna facesitting someone... is flat color so dont expect too much

www.furaffinity.net: Midna facesitting by Johnny64


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 20, 2016)

Something to kill some time
www.furaffinity.net: Desert Nights by Andromedahl


----------



## DoeDog (Sep 20, 2016)

Commissions, Halloween is coming


----------



## Secret170193 (Sep 20, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Halloween Icon cheap YCH OPEN by Secret170193


----------



## SodaBubbles (Sep 23, 2016)

Also currently open for commissions:
www.furaffinity.net: Phoebe Headshot - Gift by sodabubbles


----------



## drawain (Sep 23, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: COMMISSION // Ravegeam sketches 01 by Drawain





*TRANSLATION*

"Ieh's wings grow!"

"Ieh, you are growing, but your wings aren't. In comparison they even shrin..."

"They grow."


----------



## Skylge (Sep 23, 2016)

Sketching away like mad recently


----------



## drawain (Oct 1, 2016)

A WIP and a finished refsheet.


----------



## Skylge (Oct 3, 2016)

Still a lot to do to get the anatomy right


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 3, 2016)

Testing new preset brushes. Went lazy witht he background..


----------



## Ravette (Oct 4, 2016)

I uploaded this last. :3 

www.furaffinity.net: Demoness by Ravette


----------



## galaxy-meow (Oct 4, 2016)

Meowjesty being a total loser
www.furaffinity.net: Nico Nico Nii~~ by galaxy-meow


----------



## drawain (Nov 24, 2016)

My part of an art trade:

Full image: www.furaffinity.net: TRADE // Isao the savouring waterbender by Drawain


----------



## RabbitEXE (Nov 25, 2016)

"Noodles are the best, no doubt, can't deny."
"Taste better than water, but don't ask me why!" - Colonel Noodle Parappa the Rapper 2

(^ completely unrelated)

My recent upload you can find by clicking this link. Not the best, but I do love my style. www.furaffinity.net: CHOOSE YOUR SHADEBUNNY! by crazygreyrabbit


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Nov 25, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Mini Quake Live Montage(Flash only) by W0lfSn1pe


----------



## Bearwizurd (Nov 26, 2016)

Bearwizurd ! www.furaffinity.net: Portrait - Bear wizard by Bearwizurd


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 26, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Acrylic Buns by Andromedahl




Trying t'learn how to paint.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 5, 2016)

Here is the link to it in my gallery: www.furaffinity.net: Wolf skull by Fallowfox


----------



## drawain (Jun 12, 2017)

Oh my isn't it dusty in here!? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)




Hey pssst! This character is up for auction by the way. www.furaffinity.net: [OPEN]AUCTION // Ice-Dunnardra by Drawain

Feedback appreciated!


----------



## drawain (Jun 13, 2017)

(WTF the forum is buggy.)


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jun 14, 2017)

www.furaffinity.net: Feeling Lucky? by GrimmHund
NSFW here.

There's a sweet little story to this. I actually met Boon's owner in a Furry Discord chat. There was place to type and make a little intro message and I got bold enough to reply to hers.

I learned about a luck dragon and what they can do. Anyone in their general aura will have brief instances of luck while Boon continues to have comedic levels of bad luck.

I got so many ideas that I felt like writing them... and I did.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 14, 2017)

i love this thread!!! this is my current thing that's been posted


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jun 16, 2017)

This dark piece: www.furaffinity.net: 50CM3D by Cyanococcus


----------



## INCtastic (Jun 21, 2017)

My most recent self drawn picture is a pinup of an AU version of my Fwmacendramon called Fain :B
www.furaffinity.net: OC - Fain Ragnarok by INCtastic


----------



## SilveyDesigns (Jun 21, 2017)

Userpage of silveydesigns -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
:3


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 21, 2017)

www.furaffinity.net: Allow me to Introduce: Lissandra Melrakki by Yakamaru

Lissandra Melrakki. The arctic fox cutie that took care of Drake after he had been captured by Hraustr forces.


----------



## JesterKatz (Jun 21, 2017)

I drew a pony, because madness.





www.furaffinity.net: Pony Thingy by JesterKatz


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 21, 2017)

Just submitted the next chapter to a story I'm working on!


----------

